# Guys ACU Part 3



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home Guy's Girlies!

Loads of  

Bels xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'll be the first to post on our new thread (after Bels of course)

Ba - I'm so sorry that you've had such a bad day. Men don't know how to express their feelings like women do - you don't see many men joining this message board and pouring their hearts out do they?  I know we don't know each other, and we go into lots of personal details about what we're going through - telling total strangers, but somehow it seems good to be able to express what we are feeling, but men don't get to do this and bottle it all up.  As someone else said, he's probably blaming you, trying to take the blame off himself.  You shouldn't feel guilty in any way at all.  You do have DS, so you know it's possible for you to have a baby, which should be a positive thing - and you should ignore anyone who says that you shouldn't keep trying as you already have one.  If you feel that you'd like another baby, and you can afford to go through tx again, then there is no reason to give up now.  It's no good listening to those people and not trying again - only to decide in 5 years time that you really did want another baby as it may be too late to try again then and you'd always wish that you'd had another go now.  It does sound like you're ready for a holiday, and I hope that you have a fantastic time down under.  Maybe when you're not at home with constant reminders of what's been happening, then things will be more restful and calm while your away.

Bunnygirl - great news for you!  Hope it continues to go well for you.  When is your next scan?

Hi to everyone else too - I'm off to Cornwall tomorrow straight from work, so won't be posting for a few days.  Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just skiving off from packing for a few mins and saw we have a new home so i thought id better post so i dont lose it!!! Talk later on when theres more time
xx
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Likewise posting so that I don't lose the thread! 

Mani - re: your query on not having AF on the other board -  I don't personally have any experience of this, but have a couple of friends who said that their AF took months to resume post m/c. I don't know if there is any natural solution, except for waiting - or trying acupuncture which is supposed to help regulate your cycle.

Anyway back at Guys for my follow up next Friday, will report back then

Have a great weekend all

Wiggie x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Ba, sorry to hear things are seeming so dismal - you and DH both are under a lot of pressure and it can be hard sometimes to find the common ground i think. You've really been through the wringer with ttc, particularly on this recent treatment. Maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to mentally take a couple months off, if that is at all possible. Focusing on yourself and your own health and wellbeing is really crucial through this whole process - maybe a starvation diet is a bit extreme, but i always feel a lot better about myself when i exercise regularly. Tx is so deadly because it seems all too easy to just end up fat and disappointed! in any case, please vent away, that is what the boards are for. 

My family are all overseas too (in this case i am an american married to a brit) and sometimes i really miss having that built-in support network. Sounds like maybe DH just needed a moan too - i know i have put that on my DH before, feeling sorry for myself and thinking other people have a better life than us. DH is the reason we put off ttc until i was 35, and then things just went so ****ty from there (and he still wasn't even keen on parenthood, just going along with the effort). Plus we've been renting flats for the past 7 years, since i moved here, while DH hoards cash and waits for some sort of housing crash that at best will only bring prices back to where they were a few years ago. Meanwhile it seems like everyone around us has had three kids and made happy houses while we've been treading water. anyway, that has been my feeling sorry for myself line - sometimes in those pathetic moments you just look around at your friends and feel your own situation comes up short.

clotted cream, i think you're right to question whether the consultant will make such a difference for treatment. My own conclusion was that it was going to mainly be up to my body and basically chance whether anything worked or not, assuming that EC and ET are done correctly and at the right time. But i do think it's reassuring to have a consultant in charge of your case- it makes them that much more responsible for the outcome and i have to think they give it more attention than you normally get at the Guys assembly line. (not to be too harsh, but that's how it felt to me.) 

hope everyone else is well. xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

just pasting my original post here in case ba misses it on the old thread. 

Ba just read your posts. i am so very sorry. 
i wrote a letter of compalint to mr khalaf who is the head of the acu and he took it all very seriously. he is a lovely man and took the time with me and dh to go through why i was unhappy. i would suggest you do this too. they are a very pro active acu from what i have seen in terms of how we feel about them and wanting to make it a good acu. mr khalaf is the head of the acu and for £700 extra he will do all your scans, ec and et...i found this was a better option than going somewhere else and being seen by a "normal" doctor, if you get what i mean, this way i was getting seen by the head of the acu who had research and experiemce behid him. i really think you should do this, it was healing for me to write everything down and have some notice taken of me - i didnt want to feel like i hadnt spoken up. ...sending you hugs

i really agree with chandelle too. i think you need to take some you time out and just concentrate on healing your body, tx isnt easy and really takes a lot out of a person and a relationship. look after yourself


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but been busy at work then had friends staying for the weekend which was really nice.
Now the post has moved I'm sure I will forget to respond to everyone's posts in the past few days.

Ba. I hope you are feeling better than you have been over the last few days?  As someone who already has one child but really really wants another I know how you feel when you say people think you should be happy with the one you already have.  But do enjoy your DS as much as you can when you are feeling low about your failure to conceive another.  Saying that, the other day just after my miscarriage I left work home early to pick up my son from nursery as I knew it would cheer me up - then he proceeded to be such a little bugger I wanted to scream at him!!!

Wigge.  I hope your follow up appt goes well.  I think I remember you said you assume it is free after a negative cycle.  Dont count on it.  They automatically booked me in for a follow up after my negative IUI cycle then sent me a bill for £120!  I declined a follow up after my partial go at IVF.

By the way, has anyone been offered counceling?  They make a big thing of it in their brochure, but it has never been mentioned to us.  I don't feel we need it so I haven't asked about it but I thought they would have offered it after our failed IUI or after my miscarriage.

Bunnygirl, huge congratulations on your scan.  I am so pleased for you.  Just another 30something weeks to worry now!!!!!!  

Clotted cream.  I hope you had a nice weekend in cornwall - did you have a cream tea?

AF has just arrived for the first time after my MC.  I was intending to start treatment now but as we have holiday booked in about 5-6 weeks that won't work.  I am now thinking I will wait for two more periods so we can have a natural try while we are on holiday.  Before anyone says I might well get pregnant on a holiday, I have timed 3 holidays in the past to be at my fertile time with no luck.  You never know though.  I probably shouldn't wait being over 42 but I don't supose another month will make much difference.

I have another accup appt on Wednesday.  I want to only have appts when next IVF starts but always end up booking another appt soon even though I'm not sure whether it works for me (as there is nothing specific to treat). Am I the only one who books appts because they don't want to seem rude!  I'm only really having accu because I don't want to end up with a failed IVF wondering if it might have worked if I had also had Acu.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - you obviously are too emotionally stable to be offered counselling. Burst into tears a few times (complete with snot and gasping 5 seconds before ET) and they cant stop recommending that someone contact you to talk  

I also hate that go on holiday and get pregnant cr*p that people sprout! I mean come on if it was all that easy then one of us might have thought of it before. But what really annoys is that it trivialises the problem, so that its not actually a real medical issue but rather some overly emotional stressed out woman!   Hell, chuck my eggs and DH sperm together in a jar and they still cant get jiggy! 

Peppermint - I am writing the letter as we speak and I think that you have summed up everything I feel. Apart from needing to know the truth one way or another my main issue has been the 'one size fits all' approach and general lack of communication. I think that I should have been aware of more than I was told, like triggering me with so few lead follicles to stop OHSS. Surely I should have had the pro's and cons explained so that I could make the decision or at least be prepared for the fact that we might end up with no fertilisation.

Chandelle - its hard being on your own, no matter what my family says they dont understand and as they dont actually see me doing to appointments etc they dont get a clue as to the emotional and financial effort of it all. I know that deep down they think of IVF as some kind of gentle doctors visit that lots of these modern middle class girls are doing these days! Certainly thats the impression they give me, and its a very common thought. 

Wiggie - good luck for the follow up

Clotted cream - yep if we can try again I think we will. But like I have said before it may be all over for us and until someone at Guys tells it to us straight we are in limbo. Still I have my DS and maybe thats all I will ever have and it will still be more rewarding than I could ever have imagined. Im clinging to him so much these last few days after my BFN.

Well advice girls - again! I have had a really light and short AF following this BFN. Started spotting on test day and only had one full day of very light AF after that then spotting again. In my past tx AF has always been strong and heavy. Do you think that its the progesterone? I also didnt have AF at down regging even after they gave me gestone to bring on a bleed. And if I think about it I havent had a natural AF in over a year all have been induced or come after BFNs. When I have been off IF drugs I have gone months without AF (4 months was my last). What should I do? Im thinking that maybe I should just ignore it but another part of me thinks maybe I should test again?
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry its gonna be quick as i gotta get on with the packing (again!!!) 

Tracey have a great hol, i spoke to dr re delaying tx and he said a couple months delay would be fine so you prob dont need to worry and the relaxing hols will prob put you in right frame of health and mind anyway

Ba it does sound like your Af was very light, if you want to test again hun you should

Wiggie all the best for your follow up, i think IVF and ICSI cycles have a follow up included in the price but not other treatments, as far as i know. did you find out about the new prices at all? 

Im still waiting for all my immune test results - feeling nrevous now dont know whats going to happen, if theyre negative, what are my options, can they actually do anything to help? if theyre positive then its another lot of problems to worry about. Have any others had immune tests at Guys - do you know how long it takes to hear back?

Hope the rest of you are all well
Take care
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone - I'm back from Cornwall (and no cream teas this time!)

Ba - hope af sorts itself out before you go away.  You seem to have had everything go wrong that could go wrong for you - I do hope that things are better between you and DH with all the pressures you've had on you.

Mani - where are you off to?  Are you away on holiday too?  I don't know anything about immune tests, but hope that you get the results that you want/need

Tracey - you're braver than me having accup - I have a real needle phobia, and although I've read that it can help with IVF, I'm to much of a coward!  Do you go to somewhere near Guys or near you home?  I've read that it helps to have it before and after ET.  I also read in the Zita West book about having it during tx too, but it sounded very expensive.  Not long until you go away is it?

Peppermint - and anyone else who paid the £700 extra to see Mr K - are you more limited with appointment times if Mr K is doing the scans?  were you still able to get early morning appointments?

Chandelle - did you ever think about having tx over in the US?  DH and I are the opposite to you and your DH - I married an American (and made him move to this country!)  I do feel sorry for DH sometimes as I'm really the only reason he's in this country, and I think sometimes he feels a little isolated.

Wiggie, I thought that a follow up was included in the price of ICSI - good luck with the follow up.

Hello to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Just a quick one to answer Clotted Cream's question about appointment times - if you pay the extra £700 they are very flexible (or at least I found) about the appointment times - I had almost all of mine at 8am and they are also open late in the evenings (until around 8 I think).

Stuck in the 2WW at the moment.... test day is Friday and I am slowly going crazy.  Feeling very AF like so not hugely positive at the moment but a couple more days and at least I'll know.

Hello to you all, 

Tina


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tina fingers crossed for you for Friday   

I have never known about the extra 700 and the late apppointments which is useful. i never like telling work about my appts and altho i plan to have next tx in summer hols i will need some blood tests and scan prior to this - do they do these 'out of hours' (normally 2- 4 i think?) too? im thinking would it be better to pay extra so i can go after work or will i just stress out more, and prob catch all commuter traffic on tubes

My AF started today after the Provera but i just wish so much that i can could have a normal regular cycle now Im starting to feel really down about it now i havent had a natural period since 2001, only a couple of AFs where the dr said it happened cos my womb couldnt physically hold any more. i feel like an abnormal freak, my friend at work who has PCOS lost 2 stone and got her cycle back, her BMI is a lot higher than mine so she prob only lost 10% body weight. I have gone beyond that and still nothing and it is really p...ing me off now. I dont know what more i can do. I dont even know which dr i should ask advice from - whether to go to infert clinic, the ACU or my GP

Sorry to sound so down and miserable, Ive only ever felt like a normal woman for a handful of years in my 20s when periods were regular, the rest of the time they have been nothing but a nightmare for me

Hope you are all well

BTW Im moving out while building work is being done on the house - nothing nice like a holiday!!! I wish!!!
Hugs everyone
Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tina -     Praying for you!

Mani - I hear you with AF nightmares. The only thing that gives me regular AF is BCP so thats never gonna get me pregnant. I feel like a freak as well, I didnt even get AF whilst down regging and after a gestone injection to bring it on.   I have a high BMI at the moment as I put on a stone this last IVF and 2 stone from my clomid and IUIs in the last 12 months so I have 3 extra stones of weight and no baby to show for it. Its not fair   I dont comfort eat so much as comfort drink and then hangover eat   I did start getting regular AF with metformin when my BMI was 22 and even managed 2 BFPs for a few weeks. I presume your on metformin as well? Anyway my aim is to diet to get a BMI of 22 (maybe cambridge diet) and take 1000mg metformin for the summer. Want to join me?

Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tina, wishing you masses of luck for tomorrow    

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wiggie and Ba thanks for your messages

Wiggie i am going to back for acupuncture cos originally i was going to have ivf in april and acupuncturist didnt think it was worth trying to regulate my cycle in just 2 months but now i have longer i might go and talk to him again and see if he can help. i know what you mean about the expense, im trying to not let dh know how much all of this is costing but he going to find out soon!!!!!! I think im going to start with that but let me know details about the natural remedy person

Ba Im already on metformin 2000mg daily as im diabetic as well. My BMI is now 25 (was 29 b4 i lost the weight) so maybe i need to lose a bit more, i was a stone lighter when i got married and my cycle was regular then and i wasnt on metformin then either. i cant do cambridge diet cos of diabetes so im doing my own thing with  a bit of ww point counting thrown in! I wish you well for it though - keep me up to date - BTW i post on the weight loss thread too and that does help with advice and encouragement

Hope everyone else is well 
Wiggie good luck for appt, hope you get some helpful answers
Tina good luck for your test
Hugs 
Mani


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Clotted Cream - i think he starts at 8am and you are pretty much able to get early or late appointments.... you get his mobile number and one to one attention.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  

It's been ages since my last post. I have been online and following your posts but have not got round to write my own as i have been feeling quite down since my last cycle was abandoned . Anyway, i got to see Dr Khalaf for my follow-up appointment (what a nice man) to discuss and plan my next cycle. As you all know on my profile i didn't respond well to the stimming drugs (i was on 150iu of Puregon) and because of this he wanted me to try 300 iu of Pergoveris (follitropin alfa/lutropin alfa combination) - has anyone else heard of this or is using this?), a new drug that has only been marketed in this country last year; for my next cycle. AF arrived on 20th February which meant that i would have started DR last Tuesday (11th), but i started bleeding again before day 21 (Weds the 5th). I rang the clinic and they got back to me the day before i was going to DR. They asked me if i could go in for a scan and that i hold off the DR drugs until they scan me. I said because it was short notice i would not be able to take any time off from work and that i could only do early or late appointments, so they managed to slot me in for an 8 am scan with Dr Tarek El-Toukhy. Well to cut the long story short he found a small polyp in my uterus (and i already had one removed when i had a bilateral salpingectomy in November!). He suggested that i wait for my next AF in the hope that the polyp will come away with the bleeding which apparently is possible. He doesn't recommend doing anything to it yet as it was so small and there is a big chance that it will just come away with AF. He also took a blood sample (i don't know why) and am still waiting for the results. Although i am gutted that i can't start treatment yet, i don't mind delaying it till next month as it is quite mannic at work at the moment (i work for the NHS and stock take is coming up soon!) and i'd rather go into the next cycle knowing everything is ok and that i have given it the best possible chance of working as this is a self funded cycle. Me and my husband have decided that if this doesn't work then we will just wait for our NHS funded cycle as it is quite expensive. So as you can see, it's not looking good for me at the moment. Everything is going at snails pace. So far i am very happy with Guys service as i have been quite fortunate to have been given the chance to see Dr Khalaf for my follow up consultation and scans at the times that i can make, they are all nice and are flexible with regards to appointments.

Gosh! I can't believe that i have actually posted this story as i normally don't have the energy or motivation to share my experiences when i am down and depressed, but i think its the opposite this time; im so depressed i thought i'd log on and share with you girlies what was going on in my rollercoaster journey of IVF/ICSI to release some negativity in me.

Sorry if this post is all about me . I will try and keep up with all you girls soon.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Tina - hope it's going to be good news for you today.  Fingers crossed

Silverglitter    it is good to share your experiences - even with complete strangers! At least we all feel that we're not alone.  Hopefully the delay will work out well for you in the long run and you'll be more relaxed when you start tx.

Peppermint - thanks for the advice. I'm seriously considering paying the extra since reading about that option on here.  Although DH thinks I'm crazy, and that we should do it the cheapest way possible.

Mani - hope the accupunture works for you.  What is Metformin for?  I've read about it in other peoples posts on another thread.

Ba - how are things with you?  I should be joining you on a diet, but I don't have the dedication!

Hi to Bunnygirl and Chandelle too

I'm working away this weekend, so I'll catch up with you all next week. Hope you all have a good weekend  xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Clotted Cream, i think it's strange they don't promote the pay extra option more - it's sort of buried in the small print. it still works out cheaper than virtually everywhere else.
i didn't seriously think about tx in the US just because it would be pretty difficult logistically to get me and DH over there for at least a few weeks. They definitely seem to do things differently, i was on another board where ladies were getting 4 or 5 embryoes put back and being promised 80% success rates. hmm... 
i think it's good it's regulated here, though clinics should also have the option to try experimental techniques without coming under fire (as ARGC did.)

Silverglitter - sorry your cycle has been delayed though it sounds like you have been in good hands.

Tina - hope you got great news too.

hi to Mani and Ba.

have a great weekend ladies ...
XC


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Silverglitter.  Sorry to hear you have been feeling so down.  It helps to get it off your chest to people who won't understand or be interested in the detail.  I do hope that you are able to relax a bit during the next month so you are ready to start treatment after next AF.  Maybe it will help having 'a month off'

Ba.  Hope you are feeling better.  When do you have your follow up appt?  I hope DH is being more supportive.  I don't think partners ever really know how it feels to get AF and the fact that it is a constant reminder of the fact that you are not pregnant.

Regarding accupuncture, I am going to continue with it once a month until my IVF in May.  I'm not convinced but as I said before I don't want to be wondering if it would have helped.  I was thinking 'its not much money in the scheme of the cost of IVF, but I was forgetting it is not just £50 it is £50 X god knows how many sessions which runs into hudreds of pounds at the end.  I am luck that I have HSA membership through work and can claim 75% of the cost of treatment back up to £300.  
As I can only afford to have the accu once a month she said she would give me some herbal tablets to help do the same job (nourish my blood whatever that means), they are called 'planting seeds' which I am sure they have named because it makes you think of implanting embryos.

By the way, I am still using my new exercise horse every single day but have got into the habit of sometimes eating a packet of crisps while on the horse!  I even tried to drink a few sips of wine on it but it ended up a bit messy!!!

Tina, good luck, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Tracey


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

I just wanted to introduce myself - I have my first meeting next week at Guys and St Thomas for my IVF.

History - 3 failed IUIs I IVF chem pregnancy 1 cancelled cycle (today) no response all at Hammersmith.
I attended the open day was was astounded at the turnout!

This is my NHS cycle, can anyone tell me if they do acupuncture there or are you having it done eslewhere? been reading your thread!!

In the meantime wishing you all lots of babydust 

Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hello silverglitter welcome to the gang! im sorry you had to delay your tx but you sound positive which is great and hopefully as you say the polyp will clear naturally without anything needing to be done - all the best for that and your treatment!

Hi Totyu welcome to you too! i have had an acupuncture appt elsewhere, Guys dont do it as part of their threatment but i have read about a couple of clinics that do offer this. Hope you get your +ve at Guys!

Tracey i know what u mean about the cost of acupuncture, im still thinking of going ahead with it altho at my follow up the dr said they had just done a large study and found that there didnt seem to be any difference with it. i think i will do it cos i have lots of other issues too \pcos and diabetes and thyroid so i think its worth it to get hormones balanced for me 


Hi Chandelle, Clotted Cream, Wiggie, Ba

Tina    for today

Hi to everyone else
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Well I had my follow-up at Guys today (with Dr Emma Sowerby - reallly nice) and we reviewed how my first cycle went. There waa good news and bad news......

The good news was that they were pleased with the no. of eggs produced (7 eggs from 10 follies - 5 of which were mature). 
However when it got to the embie stage, all 3 embies were either poor quality or fragmented, which they think was mainly down to poor egg quality (as DH's sperm was by then spot on!). They don't know whether it was just an unlucky cycle - or an indication of the quality of my reserve generally - but have suggested trying another cycle on short protocol which may get a better response. If the same thing happens next time however, then they would probably recommend egg donation for any future tx. 

Re: acupuncture - yes the jury is still out on whether it helps, although a review published in the BMJ before Xmas did find that acupuncture increased pregnancy rates by 65%, which means that for every 10 women using acupuncture in conjunction with IVF, one extra would have a BFP than if they hadn't used acupuncture (let me know if you want to see the full article - it's quite academic! - and I'll pm you the link). 

I personally have found that using acupuncture + chinese medicine for the past 2 years has regularised my periods, made them less painful and stopped my fibroids from regrowing - so I think it can help..... but as with all these things, every individual is different. Plus it does cost a fortune!

Talking of costs - Guys' prices are going up as of 1st April (they were going to have a meeting today to agree the new prices) but are happy to invoice in advance using the current prices if your tx is going to be in April. 

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Wiggie

It sounds like they were quite positive in trying again, they do use the short protocol for some patients esp for pcos, younger patients or those with a good response anyway, ive seen quite a few posts about it on here. I hope it goes well on your next tx whatever you decide to do hun.

I would be interested in the article you mentioned, i still havent found the one the dr mentioned to me altho i have googled it, maybe it hasnt been published yet, i understood it was quite recent research but i know what you mean about it helping to regulate hormones which is why im still keen. 

Be interesting to see how much the price goes up.... no new clothes for a while for me then!!!

Take care
Have a good weekend
Mani


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone!

After a fairly traumatic week (our sewer backed up and overflowed into the house and garden - eugh!!!) some good news for us, I tested on Thursday evening and got a BFP!!!  So we are obviously thrilled and now praying that its a good 'un and I can hang onto it.  I've got a scan in about 21/2 weeks.

On the accupuncture, I had it for the last year or so and found that it really helped regulate my periods.  Tracy - I have been seeing a guy in Chiddingfold who is also a teacher in London and he costs £35 a session.  Your profile has you living in Godalming, so if you are interested I can pass you his details.  I found him great.  Ironically I didn't have accupuncture during our actual IVF cycle because we are only around chiddingfold on the weekends (we have bought a wreck of a place that we are doing up) and actually live in London and I couldn't find anyone near work.  I figured that a large part of it was to help you relax and if I was rushing from work to appointmetn to guys all the time I would just stress myself out more.  I have read articles suggesting that it can increase the success of a cycle by around 40%.

Silverglitter - good luck with your next round of treatment.  I have found Mr K to be great.  If you google him, he appears to be something of forerunner in using blastocysts and reducing multiple pregnancies and all the risks associated with them.

Wiggie - from what I have read on posts on other boards, there are ladies who have had poor egg quality one round and absolutely fine the next so I hope all goes well for you on your next tx.

Hi totyu, welcome!

And hello to everyone else,

Tina x


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies! Just a quick hello before i hit the gym.

Tina - Congratulations on your BFP!!!     I hope you have a smooth pregnancy and everything goes to plan. Yeah, Dr K was very helpful with answering my questions and seems to be very knowledgeable and up to date with the latest protocols and treatments relating to infertility. In fact he's just put me on a new lot of stimming drugs (has only been marketed in the UK last year) which will hopefully make me produce more follicles next cycle as i am known to be a poor responder to the stimming drugs. The drug called Pergoveris (combination of follitropin alfa and lutropin alfa); the FSH is responsible for the development of follicles in the ovary and the LH is responsible for the final maturation of the eggs, so hopefully i will develop more follicles on my next cycle.

Clotted craem, Chandelle, Mani T and Tracey - Thanks for your words of encouragement.      It has been quite stressfull for me lately. I feel like this journey is never going to end. It's one stumble after the other. 1st was finding out DH had low swimmers, then it was the bilateral salpingectomy because i had hydrosalpinges, then the abandoned cycle and now the polyp! When is this ever going to get better? ; but like you all said, we're in this together and i am just so glad that there are people like you that i can relate to and that i can chat to who understands my fustrations with infertility. 

Yeah, I should take some time off to relax and unwind but want to save my annual leave for my next cycle as i plan to take the whole 2ww (if i ever get there!). And besides my manager has already warned me that she will not be approving any leave in April   as we have just got a new computer system at work which i am the core trainer for. Which is why i sometimes think that these stumbles along the way are meant to be so it doesn't interfere with my other responsibilities and that everything will work out well in the end.

Welcome Totyu - You have found a great home here; everyone is very supportive and helpful. Hope to see you alot on this thread. - You said this was your NHS go, how long did you have to wait? I have been told that it will be around 3-4 years for me (mine will be at Kings as i am from North London), which is why i decided to do one self funded cycle in the meantime. 

Hi Bels, long time...as you have probably read here, i've been a bit down at the moment   . Hoping that next cycle will be the one for me. 

To those i've missed, hello and enjoy the weekend!!!

Silverglitter 79 xxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

TinaS - congrats on your BFP, and thanks for your encouraging comments

Silverglitter - hope you are feeling a bit more positive now. I know what you mean about one stumble after another - it seems that each time we go for a consultation there is something else to worry about! Mr K's new drug regime sounds promising

Hi to eveveryone else....

Wiggie x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tina, I am so thrilled for you.  I know you will probably not want to get too excited until your scan.  I remember telling myself not to get too excited in the first few days but you just can't help yourself.  I am so happy for you.  Enjoy your pregnancy.  Keep us updated as it keeps the rest of us going.

Thanks for the accupuncture lead - I wish I had known about chiddingfold.  The lady I am seeing now was  recomended by someone on FF and is in Vauxhall - not bad a journey.  She is the third person I have seen and each seems to do something completely different.
I can see how/why accu would work if you need regulating or have something wrong, but for someone like me with no problems apart from the fact that it takes ages and aged to concieve I'm not so sure.  I will carry on in the hope that it might help anyway.


Silverglitter - I hope April is not too manic at work.  I think it is good think of the positive side when things go wrong.  Maybe the time you do have your next treatment will turn out to be the best for you.

ManiT.  You are so knowledgeable on all things to do with fertility.  Being a very impatient person I hate the idea of the long protocol - not being able to start until 3 weeks after AF then waiting 2 weeks for downregging.  Do you know why they put some people on short and some on long protocols.  As my next treatment will be my last (being 42 and half!) I want to make sure I am on the right one.  I suppose I should be asking Guys this, not you!

Wiggie.  Have you decided when your next treatment will begin?

Chandelle and Bunnygirl - all OK with you.

Welcome to Totyu.  

Tracey


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

TinaS - congratulations!! hope the weeks until the scan go well for you - sending you lots of sticky vibes.
Hope the sewage problem has now sorted out so you can relax!

Sliverglitter - I am North London too have waited 2 years for this appt but spent lots of time and money at hammermsith in the meantime. 
I am surprised at the waiting times.

All thanks for the welcome and I'll post back once I have my meeting but will be lurking on the site in the meantime.

Tots


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Good evening ladies...i'm already a bit sleepy but thought i'd post on here before i go to bed.

Wiggie - Thanks. I'm trying to be positive; i was until my recent scan where they found another polyp. I just hope it does come away with my next bleed. If i've got my dates right i should be seeing AF this week. My cycles used to be spot on at 25 days but my last one was 30 days and then the next, i bled before day 21. When does our cycle go back to normal after taking fertility drugs? Mine seem to be so irregular nowadays, mind you i've only had 3 bleeds since i last took DR and stimming drugs. I do hope the new drugs that Mr K has put me on does good for me as i am known to be a poor responder. I will be on double the dose than before so hopefully that should give me a better response with the follies! 

Tracey -I'm hoping that April is not as mannic as this month. I have been told by my manager that she won't be approving any leave in april because of our new computer system and i have to be around as i am one of the core trainers. At least, when i do get to start my next cycle (providing that my polyp disappears) it will already be April-May. I have 15 days (3 weeks) annual leave left from this financial year and this year my allowance is 29 days (almost 6 weeks), so have almost 9 weeks to play with from April. Given that everything goes to plan next cycle i will be taking alot of time off from EC to 2ww.

Tots - Hi, small world, you're from North london aswell. I come under the Barnet PCT so my NHS go is with Kings. Which PCT do you come under? I wish i could have my free go with guys as their success rates are higher than Kings where i will be having my free go. Plus the waiting times are longer (4 years!). I've already done a 1 year wait so another 3 years to go!   I chose Guys because of their success rates, their prices were reasonable and it is very easy for me to get to from where i live and work. If you don't mind me asking, why did you choose the hammersmith for your self funded treatments? 

To everyone else!!! It's monday again tomorrow which means work for some/most of us...grrrr...I'm going to go to upstairs now to choose what to wear tomorrow...it always seems that i haven't got anything to wear for work, decisions, decisions....DH keeps telling me that my wardrobe is getting too small for my clothes!!!  But what does he know...men!!!!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Congratulations Tina            I'm so happy for you. Hope beany stays with you and that everything goes smoothly.

Hi to everyone else too - it's been a busy weekend as I've been away working, and this week is going to be a busy week too - and I still have to come up with an excuse why I'm not going to be in work on Thursday as DH is having his SSR.  Any ideas for good excuses?


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi girls, sorry have been a bit absent, had a total nightmare this weekend when I decided to go and fall down the stairs on Friday night.  DH was away on an Army weekend so alone and couldn't even call him.  I ended up going to A&E on Sunday who booked me into the EPU yesterday for a scan which thankfully showed everything AOK.  Phew.  Got a lovely set of bruises though  

I'm also still going to my official 2nd scan at guys tomorrow so maybe I'll actually be able to relax a bit for this one.

Tina - wow! what fabulous news   congratulations!!  have you been given a date for first scan yet?  guys made me wait 3 weeks - torture!!

Clotted cream - go in tomorrow looking a bit rough - half brushed hair, no makeup, snag in tights etc. Sigh a lot and have some medication (anything) in full view of colleagues.  Say things like "god, can't believe I'm going to be ill over Easter, its just typical, sniff, cough etc".  Now fully "primed" for Thursday's absence no-one will think anything of it  

Silverglitter, that new drug sounds promising - it's good that Guys are willing to offer new drugs - it shows some forward-thinking on their part.   that this is going to be the magic bullet  

Wiggie, glad that your follow-up came up with some answers - apart from anything else it does I'm sure that short protocol makes it easier on us - and cuts about 5 weeks off the whole process what with factoring in the 3 weeks after af and another 2 downregging.  Also by-passes that horrible buselerin - this can only be a good thing physically and emotionally x

Tots - hello  

Tracey, that image of you on your horse spilling wine & crisps was classic and worthy of its own show   More please!

Mani, did you get your immune results back yet?  I didn't realise guys even offered that testing, thought it was only places like the ARCG.  hope the result puts your mind at rest - DH & I had to have genetic testing before TX and it took 6 long weeks to get the results.  What building work are you having done?  we put a loft extension in back in October but lived in the house - I swear I'm still picking plaster out of my hair  

Hello to anyone I've missed - had a bit of a job keeping up  

Bunnygirl x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Tina - huge congrats on your BFP! that's great news, and good to know you will get a scan quite soon to set your mind at ease.

Wiggie, i did a LP that was cancelled before EC, then gave the short protocol a go. I did have a better response and found the whole process so much better. I really hated sniffing synarel and blamed it for shutting down my ovaries too much. i still only had three mature follicles on SP but they got two high quality embryoes from them. my eggs were suspected as poor quality so that was a good response i think. 

Tracey - if you have a good response on long protocol, i think they tend to favour keeping you on it. I met with one of the Guy's drs (Dr. Sankata) who was doing research on the outcomes of three tx - long protocol with agonist (synarel), short protocol with agonist (synarel) or short protocol with antagonist (cetrotide). Her research at the time had so far found that long protocol had the best outcome for patients with normal responses. For those with a previous poor response on LP, the best option was short protocol with cetrotide, which is what i had. That meant i took menopur from cd2 with no downregging. I then started cetrotide around day 6 or 7, preventing the early release of the eggs. There is lots of controversy around these "flare" protocols but it made sense to me based on my earlier poor response. I also chose menopur over gonal-f because i'd had a good response on menopur for IUI while my long protocol with gonal-f just seemed totally a disaster. Menopur has FSH and LH, while gonal-f only has FSH.

Bunnygirl - you poor thing, falling down the stairs. how scary! i'm glad everything is fine. We have very slippy stairs and our loo is downstairs from the bedroom so i am gripping the rail every time i have to go down in the middle of the night (or any time for that matter). i've slid down a few times but fortunately not since being pg. 

hi to everyone else, and welcome to Tots!

xC


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Hope your all well?!

Silverglitter - I choose Hammersmith because I know at least 6 people who got BFP there including my sister and also because of the links with sir Robert Winston (who has since left) also handy for work / home.

I live in Harrow so Harrow PCT.

its good to hear Guys has a good track record.

Both my IVF cycles were on the long protocal

Babydust to all

Tots


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Chandelle

Thanks for the info re: your SP, that sounds really encouraging, plus as Silverglitter says it does cut out 5 weeks from the process!

Bunnygirl - glad to hear you're OK after your fall, hope you recover quickly from the bruises

Toytu - good luck with your consultation next week, at least you have some info on what does and doesn't work for you - so I'm sure they can adapt your tx accordingly

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tina -   well done, so happy for you!

Bunnygirl - oh dear what a terrible fright for you. I regularly fall down the stairs and had the biggest shiner on my bum from a fall during tx and then did it again in the 2ww. Why is it you can walk up and down stairs for years and then save the fall up for the time you really dont need it. So glad everything is OK.

Tots - welcome Im sure that Guys will work for you.

Silverglitter - welcome to you as well, and as Ive said to Tots Im sure that you will be a Guys sucess as well! It may be a blessing in disguise having to delay tx as I strongly believe that stress is the worst thing for tx. After years of ttc I gave up work and got a BFP within the first year. My last tx was stressful and I think that effected the outcome although it probably had more to do with the fact that I only had a single poor grade embryo transfered  

Tracey - I had accupuncture this cycle and cant say it helped at all but at least I felt like I gave it my all. However I had accupuncture and chinese herbs in preparartion for tx once and got a BFP within 2 months naturally so something worked. 

Wiggie - thanks for letting us know about the price rise but unfortunately we wont be having tx anytime soon so I guess we will just have to add it to the list of costs! A small price to pay if it works but a massive expense if it doesnt! 

Chandelle - so good to see your pregnancy is going smoothly, how you feeling these days?

Mani - how you feeling hun. Me Im OK but if I stop and really ask myself how I feel I find that deep sobs start coming from nowhere so I guess Im not really doing that great - its all just suppressed for now. Have you tried chinese herbs? As I mentioned, I had a BMI of 22, took metformin and then had accu and chinese herbs and got a BFP. Although it didnt work out (chromosonal problem) it was still a step in the right direction hormonally. Of course I have tried to repeat it to no avail so maybe it was just down to luck. 

Clotted cream - I havent started my diet yet, Im off on holiday for a month and will start when I get back. As I have 3 stone to loose I can do lighter life which is an extreme diet. Its expensive as well but combines counselling with - wait for it.......NOT eating for 100 days   You just drink those silly milkshakes. But at the end of it I will be super skinny in time for my next tx so hopefully it will give me a BFP next time round. I dont care if I put it all back on when Im pregnant! 

Well Im off to Australia on Friday to spend a month with my family. I may check in once or twice but want to forget ttc to be honest. Especially as my DH is not coming with me   When I get back I want to see some more BFPs - thats an order  
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, just wanted to wish you a very happy holiday in Oz.  Think you're absolutely right - don't worry or think about TX or this site or anything else for that matter - we'll all be here for you when you get back


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Ba- have a great month!

I have been officiated !! Guys is such a big hospital, I really liked the size of the ACU and the reception staff seemed really friendly.

My next cycle is due to start at the end of April, all being well. There has been a change of protocal and this time I will be on the antagonistic which is new to me.

The doctor we met seemed nice too so fingers crossed! 

One thing I forgot to ask is do Guys open over the weekends / bank holidays?

Hope your all well.......
Tots


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello all!  

Hope everyone had a lovely easter break!!! Seems so as it's been very quiet on this thread....  

Well, just an update from me; AF arrived yesterday so if all goes well, i should be DR on 13th of April. I will be on the injections this time which is fine with me as i hated sniffing the Synarel twice a day; at least i'll just be injecting once a day. 

As you all know, my treatment was delayed as i bled before Day 21 so went in for a scan where they found a small polyp in my uterus which expained the bleeding. I am booked in for a scan again on 8th of April (Day 16) to check if polyp is still there or not and to discuss whether i can proceed with the treatment or if i have to get the polyp surgically removed before starting again. I'm really praying that the polyp sheds away with AF or if it hasn't that it is too small to hamper my chances of my embies implanting. But obviously i will go with whatever the dr's suggest as they know best. I'm so desperate to start on this cycle. It's been 3 months now since my abandoned cycle; everything seems to be moving so slowly/     

Enough of being melodramatic, any news, updates from you ladies? Where are all of you

Hi Totyu - Yeah, i agree, the staff at guys are all accomodating and friendly.   I believe they are not open during the bank holidays but are open on the weekends, but only for private patients (i think) and EC and ET. Just one question, what is an antagonistic protocol? How is it different to the LP and SP? Do you know what stimming drugs they have put you on?

Hope all of you are keeping well.

Silverglitter79


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

BA, if you haven't already gone, have a fab holiday and enjoy spending time with your family.

I have had a very mixed day today.  It would have been my Sons 6th birthday today.  Spent the morning reading his memory book and looking at photographs which was hard but nice at the same time.  With an adorable 3 year old running around and a busy life we don't get much time to dwell on our loss - it was nice making time to think of all our memories.  This afternoon we took Max out for dinner at Giraffe which was really fun so I feel OK again now.

Also, I have my holiday to look forward to in under three weeks now.  Hopefully I will have AF just before we go then start treatment after the AF after that - early May.

Totyu - what is antaganostic?  We might be starting our tx at a similar time.

My accu has prescribed me some herbal tablets.  She mentioned one type at my appt but three have appeared in the post.  I am just not the sort of person to remember when to take three different kinds of tablets that all have to be taken at differnet times.  I have managed to remember about half the tablets half of the time!

Silverglitter.  I hope your polyp goes as expected and you can start treatment.

Tina.  All OK with you?
Chandelle and Bunnygirl - how many weeks are you now?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracey, it must be such a tough day for you thinking of your son, i'm glad you can enjoy the cherished memories though.

thanks for asking after me, i am 21 weeks now. it's a boy. 

on your herbal tablets - have Guy's approved, because i think they told me no chinese herbs during treatment. though other places don't seem to mind so not sure how important it is.

re: antagonist. i had this on my short protocol - it is injections that you start only after starting stimulating (at least that's how it was for me on a short protocol) to keep you from ovulating, as opposed to agonists like synarel that you start earlier to suppress the hormones.

silverglitter - i hope it all goes smoothly for you now and that annoying polyp is gone.

Tots - i think they try to avoid weekends but will do EC/ET if necessary. there was talk of me coming in for a scan once on a sunday but in the end it wasn't necessary.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Chandelle, you must be so excited, now you are over the 20 week scan you can really relax and enjoy it.

I am only going to take the herbal tablets up to when I start tx which will be early May.

I am having a girly shopping day on Saturday to buy some clothes for my holiday - only two weeks to go, v excited.  i will be fertile towards the end of the holiday so hopefully the carribean sunshine might work some magic!!

I hope everyone else is OK.

Tracey


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tracey, what a brave lady you are to share this with us, it must have been a day of great sadness but with some wonderful memories.  I am sure wherever your boy is now they organised a big party for him with lots of games and too many sweets  

I am now ten weeks and all seems well although I have my first nuchal in 2 weeks with a 2nd nuchal and a cvs booked for the week after - so I'm quite anxious to get through this next bit.  However....deep breaths, I have a good feeling about this pg which I really didn't have with the previous one.

I bet you cannot wait for your holiday - the weather here is grim today.  Oh think of all that lovely sunshine, food and swimming - bliss!

Bunnygirl x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

sorry to have gone awol.  Everything is going fine, I had a 6 week scan at Guys on Monday and could see a little heart pounding away which was wonderful.  Got another one in two weeks and then its over to the NHS I think.  

Tracey, Ba I hope you both have wonderful holidays and hello to everyone else,

Tina x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Tina, that's great news, it's such a relief to see that hb.
Bunnygirl - just curious why you are having CVS before seeing nuchal results? I agonised over whether to have an amnio but the screening came back with a very low chance so i chose not. I still worry though just because of my age (also 3. 

hoping everyone else is doing well.

xC


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Hope your well, what a pretty snowy start to the day.
Just a hello and how nice to see so many girls who are pregnant through guys on this site...just sending you all lots of good health vibes..
and if like me your still waiting to get there a sprinkling of babydust

Take care
Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are well! Soory Ive not been posting but ive been without internet for nearly 3 weeks now!!!! Its nearly killed me! And this has to be rush job im on my brothers laptop. 

We are all moved now and the house just doesnt look like my house any more the builders have ripped every room! Im still waiting for test results - have rung twice but not heard back - hope its not bad news

Take care ill write more when i have my own pc up and running
Love
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Just an update from me, i had another baseline scan this morning and....the polyp has disappeared!!!  My lining was nice and thin and no sign of the dreaded polyp; It probably did go with AF as i did have quite heavy bleeding last month. I have been given the go ahead to start treatment on this cycle and i start my DR injections on Sunday.  

Thank you all for your support and your words of encouragement. 

Fingers crossed everything is plain sailing from this point forward and that there are no hiccups along the way. 

I have a question, i know i don't start stimms until end of this month, but is it ok to continue going to the gym while stimming? I do bodycombat (2/week) and bodypump (2/week). The nurses at guys seem to think its ok and that i can carry on as normal but i have read a few posts on this site that it's not good, something to do with bloodflow.

I'll keep you updated on how my treatment is getting on. Congratulations again on the mummys on this thread and baby dust and good health to all of us who are still trying!

Catch up with you all soon!!!

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Silverglitter great that you can go ahead with your cycle, its horrid having to wait!

I just heard back from the clinic and its not good news i tested positive for lupus, which scared the pants off mecos i heard so many bad things about it already. the doc said i could test again as the first lot of tests were -ve and they want 2+ve or 2-ves before confirming a diagnosis so Ive got to go back next week for another test and then a 2 week wait before i hear. i know its hard to maintain a pg with lupus so its worrying, anyone else got any onfo on this?
Worried and upset now
Mani


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Mani, sorry to hear you have had this news. I don't know much about it but like you said - just that it can increase miscarriage risk. Maybe there is treatment to guard against that? I hope you get some answers. really sorry you've had another possible setback, but maybe the diagnosis won't be confirmed ...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tina, I am so pleased you saw the hb at your scan.  How are you feeling?  

Chandelle and Bunnygirl, it is great to hear about your pregnancies as they progress - you give us all hope.

Mani, sorry to hear your results weren't what you hoped.  I'm afraid I know nothing about Lupus.  It must be a nightmare having builders in.  When do you think your house will be back to normal?

Silverglitter - great news about your polyp disappearing.  I have heard that when you have your collectoin and then transfer you shouldn't do too much aerobic exercise as you want as much blood flowing to the uterus rather than to your muscles.  I don't know about when you are stimming.  you might find more info on the alternative therapies thread, the ladies that post there have probably all read Zita Wests book (I have, but have a memory like a sieve).

I am off on holiday Friday morning so this will be my last post for two weeks.  Even though it is only Wednesday I am all packed and ready to go.

Tracey


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Sorry I disappeared - I've been like you Mani as I've been without internet for 2 weeks, but not because we're having any work done, but because there was a fault in the BT exchange and my ISP took a long time to trace the fault.  I've been lost at home in the evenings without the internet - but I've actually got some housework and decorating done.  I also joined my DH on a trip he was going on to Paris, but that was only decided the afternoon before so it was all a bit of a rush getting ready to go.

Tina - good news about the scan.  Hope the next scan is good too.

Mani - sorry to hear about your results.  Hope you can find out some more information about it - I don't know anything at all about it.

Silverglitter -  I thought it was OK to do aerobic exercise during D/r but not during stimming, but my memory isn't good either!

Chandelle and Bunnygirl - hope things are going well for you goth

Tracey - have a great holiday (although you may not see this now until you're back)

Bad news for us - DH had his SSR postponed, and it was rescheduled for last week.  Unfortunately they weren't able to retrieve any sperm, and they said maybe when he produced some for our ICSI in October that was towards the end of his sperm production and that he won't produce any more again.  I know I need to be realistic and face facts, but I don't want to give up hope totally yet.  I want to see if there are any other vitamins he can take and maybe acupunture.  We have an appointment at the beginning of May to discuss "our options" - I said, "what is there to discuss - if there's no sperm, then we can't have tx" - but I was told we could discuss the possibility of donor sperm.  I said that I thought it was almost impossible to get donor sperm, and was told they don't have any at Guy's but "maybe" they could refer us to another clinic that would have some.  however, DH is against donor sperm and says he'd prefer to try adopting - but if there is any possibility then I'd like a baby to be genitically mine, if not ours.  DH is now in America for a couple of weeks - when he's going to become godfather for his sisters baby which is being Christened tomorrow.

bye for now - and hopefully it won't be too long until I can post again - I hope my internet is back for good now!


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello all   - I'm relatively new to this site so still exploring and finding my way around things, but it's lovely to see a section for Guys, which is where I am.  Started at the Lister, however, after various issues, my DH and I were diagnosed with both having the cystic fibrosis gene so were referred to Guys as they do PGD there.  Just wondered if anyone else at Guys was in the same situation?  .  We're starting our third go of IVF towards the end of May, having had miscarriages for both previous go's  .  We've also recently discovered that I've got anticardiolipin (elevated antibodies) which might be why I'm miscarrying, so have started taking aspirin and really hoping it works and third time lucky!  .  Was having a read through everyone's comments and some sad news but happy news too so hopefully more happy news to follow  .  Would love to become part of the chats. 

On the whole exercise thing, I think it's very much a case of how you feel.  I've been told that if you're used to doing quite a lot, don't just cut it out suddenly, but have also heard, as Tracey says, that you don't want to go too mad   as you definitely want the blood flowing to your uterus and not anywhere else.  I would do some nice walks and relax!

Would love to hear from anyone, take care   Katherine xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to this thread Katherine - sorry I don't know anything about the problems that you've been having, but I hope that Guys can sort things out for you

Hello to everyone else too - hope you all have good weekends


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Clotted Cream - thanks for your post, lovely to hear from you   but am so sorry to hear your various issues, I truly feel for you  .  Am just thinking of you and wishing you all the best   xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Clotted cream so sorry to hear that the results werent good news hun  . Maybe tthe appt in May could give you some new avenues tho, would they considerdoing another SSR later on, as you said maybe some lifestyle changes might improve the situation - its worth a try im sure, lots of other poeple have said they have seen improvements, good luck with whatever you decide - keep posting - dont be lonely while your DH is away

Katherine hi to you too! Welcome to the thread, everyone's really lovely on here and im sure you will get some great friends here. Im sorry to read about your m/cs, its really hard. im sorry i dont know about the CF side of things the PGD team have won awards for excellence so it sounds like you have been referred to the right place! I relate to you with the immune probs - it sounds like they are carrying out the right treatment for this, so fingers crossed it works for you hun     

Hope you have a good weekend everyone
Hugs
Mani


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Mani

Thanks so much for your welcome, it really is a great site.  And thanks for your 'sorryness' as it were on my m/cs, but the great thing is at least I know I can get pregnant!!   It's just holding on to them!  Thanks again, bestest wishes for everyone    lots of love xx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I used to post on this site during my last treatment at Guy's at in August/September.

I just wanted to come on and post that I got a BFP at the weekend thanks to Guy's !!  I know that sometimes it helps to hear of other people's successes - helps you to have faith.

Good Luck to you all.

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Betty -congratulations!!! 

All have any of you had a really long wait for AF post unsuccessful IVF? I am still waiting already 2 weeks late and tests all negative 

Tots


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Betty     
It is good to hear of someone having some success - gives us all hope!

Totyu - my af seemed to take forever to arrive after my unsuccessful ICSI in November.  I think it took about 2 weeks.  I even repeated HPT's as I couldn't understand why it hadn't started, although I knew it was a BFN.  I just wanted it to start to confirm everything was over as some sort of final conclusion.  When it did start it was really heavy - so be warned!  I do hope it arrives soon for you, because it's bad enough getting a BFN and it just adds to it waiting for the dreaded af  

Hello to everyone else too


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Betty     fantastic news!      Definitely gives us hope.  Good luck with the continuing pregnancy, so happy for you!

Sorry Tots, I can't be much help - when I got my last BFN, I got my AF immediately.  Everybody's different so I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  If you're concerned you must call your doc, I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you.  Take care  

Lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Betty - fantastic news!!!!! Sorry i dont know how to do flashy graphics but im thinking of them!!! Its great tohear good things, and as you say it gives us all hope!

Tots sorry i cant answer your ques re AF i dont really have a reg cycle and the last 2 ivfs ended in m/c

BUT Im soooooo pleased, my AF has come at last, its the first 'normal cycle' one ive had in over 6 years, pretty much bang on 5 weeks (my cycle's longer than normal). i was getting very worried having lost over 2 stone with nothing having happened to regulate my cycle. I hope it continues properlly now - it feels so good to be 'normal' and not a freak like ive been for the past few years

Hope you are all well - Im back on my own PC now   so i can chat to my hearts content .....well until hubby decides he is the PC police   and kicks me off!!!

Take care everyone
Mani


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just chatting on another thread and was told there might be someone on this thread who's suffering from Edwards syndrome so having PGD??  Don't suppose you're out there?  I was told you might be at Guy's??    My DH and I have the cycstic fibrosis gene and going through PGD and it would be lovely to chat??  In hope   - Katherine xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Katherine sorry i cant help but i hope you meet someone who can

Latest on me - had my blood test yesterday, 4 goes later the nurse finally got 5 vials of blood - ouch two bruised arms and a hand later   a worrying two weeks now for the results

I also got my thyroid results which show the medication is still high altho the gp said it was fine until i explained about the ivf and then he agreed it was high and has kindly said he will test me again in a month even tho they normally wait a bit longer. So still no nearer to having that resolved

Hope the rest of you have agood weekend
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

Fantastic news re: your cycle - we moan when we have it and miss it when we don't! Good luck with your blood test results

Hi to everyone else. I'll be starting a short protocol with Guys in a couple of weeks

Wiggie x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for the feedback, well AF is now over three weeks late had a scan yesterday not much going on just told to  hang on and wait. Also did two more tests both -ve

Aghhhh, going between not wanting AF to wanting it so that I can start my next cycle fustrated!

Take care
Tots


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Katherine - I remember someone with Edwards Syndrome will try to engage my brain as to who it was but hopefully they are on this site. We have CF in our family and I am a carrier so my DH and I had tests at Guys (but outside the ACU) and thankfully we are fine. My heart goes out to you both. My niece has CF but is doing well at 12.

Betty - well done I remember you and hope that your pregnancy goes smoothly and happily!

Hello to everyone else! I am back from holidays and need to lose alot of extra weight from my tx and holiday before I even consider tx again. I also need to get answers to questions from my last cycle but havent been upto a meeting with Guys emotionally. DH has also said that maybe we should stop trying and adopt but I dont know how a child would feel if their sibling was natural and they where adopted. Would they always feel like the outsider or the less loved one? Its hard enough between blood siblings!

Speak soon
Ba
x


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all, hope you're all well  

Thanks Mani - I got an answer actually so am on the case!  Hope the bruising's gone down, hang in there!  

You too Tots, that ol'   will turn up! 

Hi Ba - nice to meet you as it were!   I'm really sorry to hear you have CF in your family but so so pleased your DH isn't a carrier, it ain't much fun!  And pleased your niece is doing well, good for her    Good luck with the weight loss!    I'm doing a massive weight loss drive at the moment and really going for it, it's fine once you're into it!  And good luck with your thoughts on adoption - I was having the very same conversation with my cousin this afternoon - just not sure if I could but who knows...

Take care all, have lovely weekends - lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Mani - hope your bruising has gone down and that the next blood tests go better

Ba - welcome back.  Hope you had a great holiday.  You missed a talk at Guys on Wednesday about adoption.  My DH says we should try to adopt, although I'd prefer the donor sperm route - but I'm arranging some acupunture for him as I haven't given up on us having success.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry to jump in girls, Katherine i have just typed in edwards syndrome in the search tool available at the top of the page + there were a few results, maybe worth a look chick + you may find who you are looking for  

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

scrap that is this who you are after

4timelucky? ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=26909

heres her post on this thread ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119340.msg1702923#msg1702923

xxx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba nice to hear from you it sounds like your holiday was relaxing, give yourself time so that you are in the right frame of mind before u go for your follow up

Clotted cream thanks the bruises are ok now! Good to hear from u again hope you are well

Wiggie good luck with ur new cycle keep us up to date with what happens

Katherine it sounds like there is some info out there for you so i hope it works out well and u catch up with people & good luck with the weight loss

Hope u all have a good weekend and hi to everyone else

mani


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all 

Cleg hi there and big thanks, you're a little star!  Will check out the links properly shortly but really, thank you so much x

Clotted Cream - you mention a chat at Guys on Wednesday, are these the chats they hold periodically for anyone to come along too? If so, what are they like? I've kind of toyed with the idea but not sure about it 

Love to you all, feeling very periody this afternoon, so about to lie on the sofa with a good book and just chill 

Big hugs - Katherine xxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cleg - hun are you our moderator now? Its nice to see you, hope your OK.

Thanks for all your welcomes and good luck with your tx girls!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

We got back from Barbados on Saturday morning.  We had a fab time, lovely weather, lots of good food and great hotel right on the beach and it was my fertile time.  Unfortunately AF arrived yesterday morning.  It was what I expected really but still disappointing.  
I am going to ring Guy's tomorrow to let them know I want to start tx.
That means I will be starting the dreaded sniffing about the 11 May. 

By the way, I don't think my exercise horse can have done any good because two people asked when my baby was due when I was in my bikini.  I suppose that's what I get for inflicting my bikini clad body on the unsuspecting public.

One more thing, why, when you have had a miscarriage does there seem to be hundreds of women who are at the stage of pregnancy you should be!?

I am sounding like I am feeling down, but honestly I am not.  I feel very lucky that I have been able to go on such a wonderful holiday and have a lovely husband and Son.

Sorry this is such a me post but there were so many to catch up on after a two week holiday I didn't think I could do everyone justice if I tried to respond this time.

Tracey


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

katherine your welcome  

tracey glad you had a nice time away

Davis im helping modding on here for a while   hope you are ok 

xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Hope your all well??

Tracey sending you lots of    , I know how you feel.
Not sure why but I do have a rounder belly post all these drugs...

Just wanted to wish you well with the downregging I am about two weeks behind you!!

Since AF arrived at long last... 

Can anyone tell me when guys go through how to take the medication? can you have it delivered to your home or do you have to pick it up?

Sorry I have no info on edwards Syndrome.

Tots


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!! It's been a while i know....

Just a quick one before i go to work.

Totyu, regarding the meds issue, if you are self funded then you can have it delivered to your home (as i had mine); if you are funded by the NHS, i believe you have to go in to collect these (i believe?). Well done on finally getting your AF. You will be taught on how to take your DR medicines on your 1st baseline scan, which is on Day 21. You will be taught your FSH/stimms meds on your 2nd scan.

Tracey, hope you had a great holiday....i'm so jealous, i need a holiday!! I can't plan anything yet because of this treatment. I told DH that if this cycle doesn't go to plan, then we'll plan a nice holiday together...

I am currently on my stim injections, Day 5 to be exact. I go in for my 2nd scan to check my follies on Tuesday and hopefully go ahead with EC later on that week. I hope everything goes to plan and they don't suggest that i abandon the cycle again!!! My tummy too is quite rounded due to all these meds and i am feeling very tired and sleepy all the time, lots of CM (tmi!) ....hmmmm....the things we go through...

Welcome Katherine, hi to everyone else, sorry if i haven't mentioned all your names...i am late for work now!!!! gotta go, i will drop by later on in the evening...that if i don't get too carried away with american idol and dancing with the stars!!! lol!!!

Silverglitter xxx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone

Tracey - great to see you back!! I t sounds like u had an amazing time...so u must be well relazxed and chilled out now...it sounds like it was perfect

Totyu good luck with your downregging i had my drugs all delivered home in a insulated container cos u have to stick em in the fridge but i dont know about nhs cycles - silverglitter seems to have more on this but why dont u just ring guys and ask if u are concerned, i thibk they told me everything when i rang to say dates and they told me the drugs and ordered them for me

Silverglitter hi and good luck for your scan nxt week - how exciting

Wiggie hi long time no hear, hope u are well have your started your cycle yet?

Hi clotted cream hope u r well

Hi Ba are you settled back in at home now? Hope you are well

Hi Katherine hope u have managed to catch up with the people you were looking for

Sorry if i missed anyone out

Im just sitting and waiting for my test results today feel really panicky tho cos i just dont know whats going to happen after this either its positive and they will give me some meds before tx or if its neg then i dont know what my options are, concerned about m/c and the likelihood of success considering im getting on somewhat now

Mani


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Feeling a bit down, the nurses didnt call back yesterday so i still dont know the results and they are closed now til Tuesday so a weekend of yet more worry  

Hope you all have a good weekend tho the sun looks like it might stay with us!
Hugs
Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

sorry i havent posted hear for long time now but we were meant to start our second icsi treatment last year but we didnt start as we had some family problem,

well it seem we about to start again, we have been invited to an information evening on this wednesday coming and then we can book our consultation meeting from there. do anyone know what they will talk about? also how much roughly will the drug money cost for the icsi? thanks for that. 
hoping to get to know you you all more soon.

all the best to those currently ttc and who are on 2ww.

Shozie


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies. re: drug delivery and costs- on both my NHS and self-funded cycles everything was delivered (with ice packs). so think about where you have it delivered. I had to have it all come to work the first time and it was pretty bloody embarrassing rooting through the cooler at our reception desk, trying to shove everything into a big bag because the box was too big to carry. (the receptionists asking, ooh did you get some nice chocolates?)

the cost depends mainly on your dosage, i was at high doses (300iu and 450iu) so it came to over £1,000 each time. (my first cycle was cancelled so all the drugs were a huge waste. thankfully NHS picked up the tab on the second go. )

Mani - sorry you are in suspense about your results. I guess you can only wait until you have more information before knowing what your options will be. 

great news about BettySpaghetti and i hope there are lots more BFPs on the way.

xC


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shozie hello! The cost of drugs varies according to individuals and how long your down regg is for but if you look on Guys website they have a cost breakdown for drugs so if u know if you are on long/ short protocol you can work it out its www.ivfdirect.com so hope that helps.

Re what they talk about at 1st consult its basically yours and partner's medical history and they will do your blood tests, prob a scan and all the consent forms 

Hope this helps and good luck with your treatment! 

Hi to all of the rest hope u are having a good weekend so far!
Hugs 
Mani

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

I phoned Guy's to tell them by AF date and to start IVF round.  I must say it wasn't easy to actually talk to someone.  Do you all have the problem that you ring the nurses line and get an answerphone, they phone back and I'm not there and then you phone and get an answerphone again!  They left a message just saying they would order drugs and send treatment card in the post.  I don't think they read your notes before calling you as they must have been assuming this was a 2nd full IVF for me and I would remember what to do.

As I only got half way through down regging last time I actually have all the drugs still in the fridge, excep the Synarel.
I am a bit worried about starting treatment without actually seeing someone to explain.  When I did my IUI, I had it explained and still mucked it up (I gave my self three doses at once!).

We had a really nice weekend, a friend who has just adopted had a lovely party to celebrate the actual legal adoption last week.  Saturday night we went to a friends birthday party.  I had told myself that now we are about to start a cycle do drinking and no coffee.  I managed to go and have cocktails, champagne, wine and Port - then had to have a coffee to recover on Sunday morning!  
Why do I have no will power? 
Seriously though, I must get my act together.  I have little enough chance of success at 42 so I need to do everything possible to help things along.

Totu.  my AF was on 27th April so we are probably closer than 2 weeks.  Good Luck

Shozie, hi.  Is this your first time having treatment at Guys?  Apparently their drug costs are very reasonable compared to other places.

Ba, was your holiday everything you hoped it would be?

Clotted Cream.  I thought of you when I was on holiday - there was an old plantation house that served cream teas!!!  How are you feeling about things now?

Mani.  I hope you are managing to have a good bank holiday weekend without thinking too much about your results.  

Silverglitter, I hope all goes well for you next week.

Hi Elizabeth.  When does your treatment start?

Wiggie, good luck with your short protocol. I wish I was on short rather than long. I am a very impatient person!  Let us know when you start.

Betty, a bit overdue, but congratulations on your BFP - I am delighted for you.  Keep us in touch.

Enjoy the rest of the bank holiday everyone.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shozie, I forgot to say on my last post.  If you search "where to buy cheap drugs" there is a whole tread talking about the costs.  However, Guys do seem to have a link with a cheap pharmacist so they are very reasonable.  Have a look on that thread though as costs to seem to vary dramatically between pharmacies.
Tracey


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

there is a thread at the top of this main page that is dedicated to buying cheap drugs ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

have took the thread from the begining + if you read through there may be something to help you 

xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
after being very quiet on here it for a while it seems to be getting busier again.

Mani - hope you're not kept waiting too much longer for your blood test results

Tracey - welcome back and glad you had a good holiday.  I wonder what cream teas would have been like over there - I can't imagine wanting a cream tea in all that hot sunshine.  How exciting to be starting again!  I know what you mean about finding it difficult to actually get to speak to anyone at Guys!

Shozie - welcome.  I went to the information evening on my own as DH was working.  I was amazed by how many people were there - I thought if they were all about to start tx then I'd never get an appointment!  It was held in a lecture theatre, which was full, with people sitting on the steps as there weren't enough seats. However, as I'd already been through once cycle of ICSI, I didn't really find it that informative, and it was probably just as well that DH wasn't there.  At our first appointment DH had a SA, and I had an ultrasound scan and I was given forms to go back to have blood tests done when next af started because my previous test results were all over 6 months old, so they had to be done again.

Silverglitter - good luck for next week

Katherine 3 - the chat I mentioned was for Adoption, and it was the only one I've seen advertised since I've been visiting the ACU since October/November, so I don't know how regularly they are held.

Hi to everyone else too - hope you've all had a good bank holiday weekend.

We were supposed to be at Guys tomorrow for a follow-up appointment, but it's been postponed until next week.  I don't really know what they can tell us, and think it may be a waste of time - and maybe just a way of getting us to pay for another appointment?  Anyway, I suppose I should keep an open mind and see what they have to say.  I've found a lady in Dulwich who specialises in acupunture and chinese medicine for infertility, and I'm going to be making an appointment for DH to see her - but he's been away travelling so much recently that he hasn't been around for long enough to make an appointment for him, but he's back home now until July, so hopefully he can have a few sessions and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

clotted cream - i think the follow-up is included in your previous treatment price so you shouldn't have to pay for it.


re: cheap drugs, i shopped around but it did seem the Guy's supplier was cheapest.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Clotted cream - good luck with the follow-up. SA results do vary so it would be a good idea to try accu and CHM, you just never know. My DH had such a low count that we got told they might not be able to help us with ICSI due to count, but after major lifestyle changes and loads of vitamin suppliments his SA improved to boarderline. There was also another girl on here who had ICSI cancelled due to SA and after 6 months of accu and herbs her DHs SA improved and they got a BFP (after 5 previous attempts).

Tracey - I am surrounded by babies at the moment. Neighbour has just had a baby this morning and I was drunk and crying over my friends 6 week old baby on the weekend - poor girl didnt know where to look! So yep I agree, all you ever see/meet are pregnant women.

Mani - good luck with the test results

Shozie - hope you enjoy the evening. Its exciting to think its all about to happen for you!

Hi to anyone Ive missed
Ba
x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey yes this is my first time of having ICSI at guys hospital. i had my first icsi at london bridge centre but because of the cost we decided to go Guys this time.

we went to the patient information evening today. it was truly packed with people. all the thing they spoked about we allready knew it. but it was still nice to go.

we where given an appt for the 19 of may but i will have to call them tomorrow as DH is working and i will have to book another appt for that week. 

at the hospital today they mentioned that they are building a new Assisted conception unit at the top of the building and it will be completed in september, so they say for those who are thinking of starting treatment between ending of August and sep they might not get their treatment started as they can only take about 20 client during that period.  
we are hoping to start in July so i hope we will not be affected.

thanks to you all


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi y'all!!! Here i go again with a post on an update just about me as i only have a few minutes free before i go to work...i don't seem to have much time in the evenings as i am always so tired...it must be the meds. I don't even go to the gym anymore and am slowly putting on weight. I am normally 8 1/2 stone but now when i weighed myself this morning i am almost 9st  

Well, i went in for my 2nd scan on Tuesday and i've had a better response to the drugs. I can't remember how many follies i had on each side but definitely better than the 5 i had last Dec-Jan. If i'm not mistaken it's more than 12, but since they were too small (all at around 8-10mm) i have had to continue stimming for another couple of days. My next scan is tomorrow; and if all goes to plan my EC is on Monday. I hope my little ones are big enough to collect by then.

I have a question, is it normal to have lots of CM during stimming, 'coz i get loads (sorry tmi); also i feel like my tummy is so bloated and big. Normally, even when i do put on weight, i don't get a big tummy, but now i do...it's horrible; all my trousers are getting tight!

I'll let you all know how i get on tomorrow. Wish me luck!  

Sorry again if this is a 'me' post. I promise to try harder next time  

Goodluck to all those on treatment.

Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi SG79

Good to hear from you, glad your cycle seems to be going well this time. In answer to your questions: yes re: putting on weight (I also went up from 8.5 to 9 st during my last tx and have struggled to shift it since), yes to lots of CM (good sign - as shows rising oestrogen levels) and double yes to feeling big and bloated! So whilst these symptoms are a bit un-nerving, it shows you are responding well to the meds. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Clotted Cream - deffo worth trying the acupuncture and herbs to improve the sperm count..

Tracey - know what you mean about the leaving messages and them calling back, it works if you are available to take calls but otherwise you end up playing telephone tag. Having said that, I've had nurses call me back evenings, weekends and even last bank hol - so at least they are persistent!

Have now started my stimms on short protocol - I must say I don't miss the down-regging! - and am back for a progress scan next Weds.

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the sunshine

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hey 

Well sill havent had results its like u say wiggie telephone tag!!! I called last fri then again tues they called back ystday and my phone had no signal, 2day i left phone at home and they called work so i  missed the call and couldnt ring back as nowhere is private!!!! flipping heck its been a week and im still none the wiser. Defo calling 2moro and just have to take the call in class, i need to know!!

hope u doing well with ur downreg wiggie

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani, I can't believe you still don't have your results!

Clotted Cream.  I read an article in the Daily Mail (ages ago) about a tablet called Britaxan which is meant to improve sperm count.  My DH has been taking it for a while (he doesn't have any real problems though).  I get it from Nutricentre website.  If you do a google search various references come up but I can't find the actual article. I hope you are not fed up with well meaning 'advice' about this subject from people who know nothing about it.

Hi everyone

I am not pleased to hear that your tummy gets rounder when on meds as I already have a very rounded tum (I tell myself it looks extra round because I have slim hips!).  Someone yesterday congratulated me on having another baby!  God knows what I am going to look like in a few weeks time when I start stimming!

Have a good weekend everyone.  We are hoping to go to the beach tomorow if the weather is as good as it has been.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi! Hope everyone is keeping well!! 

Just an update from me. I went in for another scan this morning and it has been decided that EC is on Tuesday. My 1st scan showed 18 follies, today it was 15 (don't ask); so i'm hoping to get at least 10 eggs (or more, i hope!). The original plan was monday but my wee follies still needs to grow a bit. So will still be stimming tonight, and tomorrow night; Buserelin tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday night; then on Sunday 8:30pm, will inject ovitrelle (HCG) then stop all meds. I'm so nervous, i hope everything goes to plan. 

Tracey, you're funny....My trousers are so tight, this is getting rediculous. I have put on another 2lbs! What's going on? It's not funny anymore!  I just hope my colleagues don't start asking me if i'm pregnant, as they're used to seeing me quite slim and very active at the gym, but now i've got a big tummy, my face is rounder and my arms are big! And it's summer! Not the best time to be putting on weight. This is so depressing. 

Thanks Wiggie for the reassurance and info. I'm not happy about my body shape changing..but it's just something we all just have to put up with. It's definitely a sacrifice worth taking.

Hi to Mani T, Clotted cream, Totyu,, Shozie, Davis, Chandelle, Katherine. Cleg, Clotted cream and all those i've missed out. Gosh, i so can't keep up with all your names. You all are amazing at what you do on this thread!

I'll let you know how i get on...till then.

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Silverglitter good luck with ec not long now!

Hey i finally got the results neg for lupus so thats 2 neg and 1 pos which means they count as neg so perversely im now worried about tx without the drugs!!! i just want it to work and i really want to talk to doc again b4 starting as it will be 7 months since follow up by tx time and i just feel i need to touch base again andget my head around it all and what they might do now - ie if aspirin is still on the cards. will i need a full 1 hour consult or do u ladies know if i can make a shorter appt and assume i need to pay for this one, thats assuming im allowed to make an extra appt? has anyone done that in the past?

Tracey dont worry about the stomach, im one of the gang too!!! We are an exclusive club - in some cultures it is a sign of wealth...so just accept we are royal  

Hope u are all well


Hugs
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI all

Silverglitter - fantastic news re: your follie count, seem you are really responding well this time, good luck with your EC on Tues!

Mani - great that you have finally got your results,  I would just book your appointment as a follow-up and if you need to run over I'm sure they won't mind (as often the appointments there seem to run late anyway!)

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend in the sunshine!

Wiggie x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

selverglitter that is quite a good numbers of follie. all the best with EC on tuesday. do let us know how many eggs they collect.

everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Silverglitter, Good luck for Tuesday.

Well I am throwing caution to the wind and am off on a pretreatment holiday next week.

But after 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs I can safely say that I have shot from size 10 to verging on 14 for bottoms only!! so have developed a round stomach which when compared to my collegue at next desk looks similair except she is pregnant.

Have already been asked a few times by people if I am following suit ....

Ahh!!! 

On the subject of drugs... I called Guys to say that I had not done a short protocal and wanted some help re-drugs admin and they told me to come in on day 1 ish... (which is the date I am supposed to start) also asked about getting the drugs ordered for home delivery and told them I would be away....they said the company would call me... so all a bit of  a mess.

Hammersmith force you to have co-ordination appts (which is bad because they do not have many appts and extends you start date) but good because they are useful.

Take care all
Enjoy the sun


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Totyu

If Guys have agreed your drugs then they should be able to send the script to the company straight away - who can arrange next day delivery once they have received payment from you. I've dealt with them both times now and they are very good.

Enjoy your holiday - going anywhere nice?

Wiggie x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Hasn't it been a fantastic weekend weather wise.  We went to a place near us that has a stream and my niece made me go paddling with her - it was unbelievably cold, my toes were numb for ages afterwards.

Silverglitter, good luck on Tuesday.  It is very nerve racking doing the final trigger injection isn't it.  I was not really sure whether I did it right when I had my IUI.  I am very nervous about all the meds this time as it is my first real go at IVF.

Wiggie, what stage are you on your short protocol?

TOTU.  I have found that the drug company will deliver anywhere so if you are in the country you could have them delivered whereever you are (as long as there is a fridge I suppose)

Mani, I'm glad you had the result you wanted at last.  I would definately have a review appt, before you start another round.  I think they assume that if you have had treatment before you know what you are doing.  They don't realise that seemingly intelligent women can forget it all when it comes to something so important (or is that just me!).  I wish I could just accept my stomach but I don't think I ever will, maybe I should just go and live in one of those cultures that celebrate fat somachs!


On a more serious note, I work for an aid agency and this week has been very busy dealing with the Burma cyclone (I am a fundraiser not someone brave enough to actually work in the developing world).  It is very hard to come to terms with the fact that I am living a happy life with no REAL worries when people are watching their whole families swept away.

Tracey


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

You're right Tracey, things like the cyclone in Burma really do put things in perspective.

Am back at Guys on Weds for my day 9 scan, to see how my follies are respondong this time. If all Ok I suspect I will have EC next Monday - but will keep you all posted

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi ladies! 

Just got back form Guys for my EC. Just a quick update from me before i hit the bed....i am soooo sleepy after the sedation at EC. 

Well, got up at 5:45 am,showered and inserted the diclofenac suppository rectally. 1st time i've ever used a suppository before!...hated it. I wanted to move my bowels (tmi) straight after but had to hold it. The whole trip on the tube to guys was a nightmare because i needed to go. DH said try to hold it until there was a nurse who i could ask if it was ok to go, but i couldn't wait; i went to the loo as soon as we got there.   It had been more than an hour so i assumed it was alright. My body would have absorbed the meds by then.

Anyway, arrived at guys at 7:30 am for 8:30 am EC. There were 3 ladies due for EC this morning. I changed into the hospital gown and waited. I was in cubicle 1 so went in for EC first.

My legs were put up in stirrups and a IV cannula was put in my left hand and the sedation drugs was administered. The only thing i remember was asking them whether the drugs were taking effect as i was really sleepy and dizzy that time. When i came round i was already in the recovery room. I don't even know what happened. i was completely knocked out. (good thing!)

Lied in bed for a bit and asked for some biscuits and water (being the greedy me- i had 3 biscuits). After a while was asked to empty my bladder and get dressed.I was out by 11am and went straight to McD's for more food as my last meal was last night at 7 pm. I was starving! 

Well, they mananged to get 11 eggs from the 12 follicles that were there. (I don't quite get it, my 1st scan showed 18 follies, 2nd scan showed 15, now 12). Anyway, i think it's still a good count. They will give me a call tomorrow morning to tell me how many of my eggs have fertilised   and schedule me in for ET, which is likely to be on Friday. If i have a few good quality embryos then they might take them to blasts and ET will be Sunday. Fingers frossed    

I hope my little ones fertilise.  This is the worst bit i am dreading...i do hope i also have a few to freeze aswell, so that i wouldn't have to go through this again (but obviously if i have to i will). Please pray for me.

I will start the cyclogest suppositories tonight, 1st time again...i wished they did these in tablet form, i wouldn't have minded the injection form either but i've heard that they are painful to inject as they are administered intramuscularly and are an oil based form, ouch!

Ok, i'm off to bed now. I didn't get much sleep last night.Probably my subconscious mind worrying about the procedure. I'm glad that bit is over now.

Wish me luck for tomorrow.   I'll update you when i get the call.

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for so much detail Silverglitter - it is very useful for those of us who have the whole thing coming up.

I had the same reaction as you to the suppositories when I had my IUI.  When I had to take the cylogest I used them vaginally and found it much much easier.

Let us know how you get on next.

Tracey


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI SG79

Sedation is great isn't it! Fantastic news re the number of eggs they collected - that bodes really well for you! And you may have some for freezing as well!

Good luck with fertlisation - usually 60-70% of the eggs fertilise so they should have a good few to select your embies from

Now get lots of rest - as you say the worst bit is over!

Wiggie xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Sorry to barge in on your thread but I have just completed my second IVF (long protocol) at Guys and am in day five of 2ww!

My first IVF was in July 07 and I noticed that this treatment was a lot more harried and disorganised on the part of the staff...to the extent that they forgot to give me the pain killer suppositories to take before EC and only realised this when I woke up complaining of pain!!!  I had mentioned to my DP that I was sure something was missing but he told me it was my nerves playing up again and to trust the specialists.  

Anyway everything seemed to go really well despite these little niggles, hoping they prove to be the lucky charm for me this time as last time could not have been more perfect till the BFN  

Has anyone else found this?  Maybe they are understaffed at the mo??


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies, me again....and it's good news. 

I just got the call from the embryologist (lovely lady, south african, but can't remember her name as was so nervous!) at guys and they informed me that all 11 eggs that were collected yesterday were mature enough to be injected with DH swimmers (we had ICSI) and 6 out of the 11 eggs had fertilised!!!! OMG! I'm so happy.  I've been worrying myself silly since i got up this morning and kept looking at my mobile phone.  My heart was pounding like mad when my mobile rang. I'm so relieved now. I was convinced that none of my eggs would fertilise and that it would be an unsuccesful cycle. I'm so glad that we've got passed another hurdle and thank God that we have got this far. 

I have been booked in provisionally for ET on Friday @ 10:10 am, but they will look at my embryos (can't believe i've just said that!) again Friday early morning and advise me if we're good to go for a Day 5 (blast) transfer instead due to my age apparently; then it'll be Sunday transfer. Fingers crossed!!!  I do hope all my little ones progress further and that i get some to freeze to use later on. 

Wiggie, your good with your info; you said usually 60-70% of the eggs fertilise and wanted to see what my results was...i calculated 55% (6 out of 11) so not far off; you're brilliant. 


Tracey, i had my 1st dose of Cyclogest suppositories (400mg) and used them front door; it was quite akward putting them in, but wasn't hard at all. I have to do mine at night before i go to bed and wear panty liners just in case they meds leaked; they are oil based, so didn't want to get oily bed sheets...ewww...lol.  

So today is the day after my EC and surprisingly i am feeling good, just a few cramps and that is it. I was in much more pain when i had the bilateral salpingectomy in November, it took me a week to recover from that, but obviously that was more invasive than this proc and i was on GA then. I was still a bit sore last night but didn't take anything for it. For EC, I only had 2x500mg Paracetamol in the recovery room straight after EC, after that nothing. 

I'll keep you all updated when i get more news. I am going to have a nice shower now as i still haven't had one as i was so nervous about missing the call this morning. I have been off since yesterday and will be until end of the month (forced leave) as i had 15 working days left over from last financial year and must take it before end of May or i loose it...the timing has been perfect for my treatment but will look into locum work mid next week until last week in May to keep my mind off things during the 2ww.

Till next post!!! Good luck with all your treatment! Hi to everyone else!

Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi SG

Great news re: your 6 embies - and glad my estimations were about right! It's true that the post-op is a lot less severe than  having a lap or other invasive surgery - although my tired old ovaries did twinge for about a week after my last EC! 

If you're back on Friday I may well see you, as following my scan today I am in for my EC on Friday @ 10.30. The short protocol meant my follies responded much sooner and better than on the last tx cycle, and I was really surprised that they said I was ready to go after only 8 days stimms! The nurse said I didn't need to take any more gonal f but I persuaded her to let me have one more shot otherwise it would go to waste (and it may just help the smaller follies come up as well as the 4 leading ones). So I am hoping for 4-6 eggs on Friday.

Luckyinluv - I think the staff are really busy at the moment, I was chatting to the sonographer today and they said they have taken some extra work from Kings (who haven't got the capacity) and that this has nearly doubled their workload. However I find they are still really nice and I think doing their best.  But I agree it's not ideal for first timers who may need more support. Good luck with your 2ww by the way!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're OK

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Wiggie,

Really you're in on Friday? I hope everything goes well for you at EC and that you get all 6 eggs. I don't know yet if my ET is on Friday, i will know early Friday morning. I will let you know then. I will post again on here and maybe meet up there. It will be nice to finally meet you.  

I'd would have loved to do the SP. It's so quick! The LP seems to last forever...i think this tx cycle has already lasted 5-6 weeks.

Luckinluv - I've found guys also to be extremely busy lately as the waiting times are getting longer; but i agree with Wiggie, they're all always very nice and they do try their best at the end of the day it's the NHS!

Hi to everyone else!

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I just wanted to say - has anyone tried a Mint Magnum - they are fantastic, I think I have become adicted over the last few days. I have given up my daily coffee and substituted!

Tracey


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

ohhh...magnum! yum yum! Ilove mint aswell. I actually have mint chocolate chip ice cream in the freezer at the moment.

I must get one tomorrow!!! But isn't it going to get cold and rainy tomorrow? oh, what the heck, i'm gonna get one!

Silverglitter79


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

silverglitter, great news that everything went so well and i hope you get to take those guys to blastocyst.

Wiggie, best of luck for tomorrow.

this is the first i've heard about pain relief suppositories. I just took a couple of nurofen as i wasn't given anything in advance!


mani - that's also great news about your negative lupus reading. what a relief.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Its great to hear all the good news on here - Silverglitter congrats on the embies - what a great number!!! All the best ffor your ET 2moro

Wiggie - i'll bet it seems fast EC 2mroro - GOOD LUCK!!!!   

Tracey mmmm magnum any type will do me - hence the tummy

Well i just got back from my ivf course it was truly amazing!!! I saw and learned so much bit overwhelmed at the mo of docs and nurses there but it was great, got to decide if this is the job for me now and take things further!!! Exciting and scary

Hope u all have a great evening
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!

Becoming a serial poster here, i know. Well just to update you on my treatment. Got the call at 9 am to go in for ET. Quickly got ready as it takes roughly 1 hour to get there from where i live. Emptied my bladder before i left and thought i would just fill my bladder again once i get there. 

Being one whose got a very weak bladder, we hadn't even got on the train, i was already desperate to go. Held it until we got to the ACU but had to release some of it as i couldn't go through with the ET in that state. I would've probably wet the whole place had i not gone.

We were led to another room where they do the ET (adjacent to the lab) and was shown some pictures of the embies they wanted to transfer. As of 11 am yesterday the two leading embies were an 8 cell and a 6 cell. I forgot to ask how many cells they were when they put them back in. The other 4 embies are going to be left until Day5/6 to see if they are good enough to freeze (fingers crossed!)  We were also asked to sign a consent form to say that it was ok to transfer 2 embies and that we were aware of the chances of a multiple pregnancy. 

Well the whole procedure i found harder than EC, only because i hate the speculum. Had my feet in stirrups again, put the speculum in (with no lubricating jelly!) ouch!, opened my cervix (double ouch!!) and cleansed my uterine lining in preparation for my darling embies. The preparation actually took longer than usual and they had to use more swabs that normal as i had alot of mucus (sorry tmi) and that the neck of my womb was quite sore, with some traces of blood. Apparently not going to affect the implantation of the embies should they attach. I also have a have a retroverted uterus apparently, which means that instead of my womb tilting forwards it tilts backwards; this also won't affect treatment. Everything was cleaned and prep'd and they were readyto transfer the embies. I didn't feel a thing (just the bloody speculum stretching my downstairs! lol). I saw the catheter which was carrying the embies on the screen going inside me and then injecting the embies to where they're supposed to be. I had another doctor who was scanning my abdomen (pressing quite hard on my tummy - i definitely would have wet myself with the amount of water i had in my bladder when i got there!) to guide the other doctor who was inserting the catheter. All done, speculum was removed (what a relief) and was given some info on what to expect in the next couple of days plus a pregnancy test for the 29th.

So, that is it. I'm officially PUPO with 2 embies. I hope and pray my little ones stick  . I have been told to carry on as normal apart from any heavy exercises. I am off for another 2 weeks but will try to keep myself occupied so that i don't go loopy waiting for my test date.

Well, i'll keep you informed of my progress.  

Hi Wiggie, how was EC? I got to the ACU late so was rushing. I was going to come and find you but was met by one of the doctors as i came out of the loo and escorted to the ET room. It would've been nice to meet you. Hope everything ran smoothly. 

Mani T - IVF course - wow! What does it involve. I'd love to learn more about it. I just try to keep myself informed by using the good old net.

Chandelle - That's surprising that you weren't given any pain relief (suppositories) before your procedure. I thought it was routine. I remember having one when i had my tubes removed via laparoscopy in November.

Tracey - the magnum was divine, but any ice cream always does the trick for me.  

Hi to all the other ladies on this thread!!!! Hope you're all good.

Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Silverglitter

That's fantastic news re: your transfer, sounds like you've got a great couple  of embies there! So you are now officially PUPO (pregant until proven otherwise).....best of luck with the 2ww, make sure you relax and take it easy.

The ACU was really busy yesterday, they were running behind so I had to wait 30 mins for my transfer which was fine (6 eggs collected - phew!). I think the theatre staff were a bit frazzled though - and no one checked that I had taken the trigger shot or the pain relief suppository - unlike last time! Just as well I know what to expect now! 

Now waiting to hear back how many eggs have fertlilised (am expecting 3-4) and arrangements for my ET on Monday.

Mani - your IVF course sounds really interesting, is it to train to be a counsellor or something?

Have a great weekend everyone

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I started downregging today.  I am very worried about remembering to sniff twice a day at the same time.  I have set an alarm on my mobile phone, I just have to remember to keep it with me where I can here it.

Silverglitter.  Glad your ET  went well (apart fromt the pain).  It is really  nice to get all the detail so the rest of us know what to expect.  I've heard that a Mint Magnum every day of the tww improves your chances!!!!!!

Wiggie, Glad your EC went well.  I hope ET goes well too.

Mani, sorry if you have already told me this, but are you already in the health profession?

Luckyinluv - how is the two week wait going?
Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well it all seems to be happening here now!!! Silverglitter     for your embies to grow!
Wiggie glad EC went well you got a great number of eggs!
Tracey the phone sounds like a good idea i used to be really bad at remembering - ended up getting a digital watch to keep me on track

Re the course Im thinking of re-training as an embryologist which is what the course was about, basically an intro to diff techniques etc, bit overwhelming at the number of docs and nurses on the course with little ole me feeling completely out of water as i am a teacher!!! my background is biology which you really needed to follow the course but it was great - really interesting and i got to see both EC and ET from a completely diff viewpoint ie not flat on my back!!! A fascinating insight into all the different facets so now have to think about the next steps in training/ studying and TBH not sure still as the jobs are so rare and its really competitive

Hope you all have a great weekend!
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is a problem if you have such a blocked nose that you can barely breath when sniffing synarel.  I am on day 3 and yesterday started a horrible col, this morning Ifelt that more came back out than went in!

Mani.  How long would the training take?


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tracey 

I think the nurse said not to blow your nose for about 1/2 hour after sniffing but normally i used to feel it down the back of my throat quite soon after sniffing so i think that means it has worked. i think if you wipe rather than blow its alright (sorry if it's TMI!!!)

Training wise it's 2-4 years to train as embryologist and get your certificate and most people seem to do an MSc too which is another year, I will prob start with the MSc and then do the training if i can get a job, it will also help me as my biology degree is so old (hey just like me!!! )

Hope the rest of you are doing well Wiggie and Silverglitter rest up  
Hugs
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update. I got the phone call yesterday from the embryologist from Guys and they said unfortunately none of our darling embies went on to develop so have nothing to freeze now.   Really gutted as that was our back up plan should this not work. (i'm being negative again, i know). Oh well, we'll just have to see how this treatment progresses and deal with the problem should we get there (hoping not!   )

So how is everybody. Seems a little quiet lately. Or it's probably me, as i've been off (seems like forever now) since EC and not due back to work till June 2nd.

I'm quite ok, apart from the odd twinges and AF pains i get every now and again. Yesterday was bad, but they have eased off again. I'm so bloated, i have to wear elasticated trousers/pj's around the house. I'm always hungry, but that's because of boredom. I'm 4dpt, but seems like it was ages ago; the days are just dragging on. I'm thinking of doing some locum work by next week, but we shall see.

The reason why i feel quite low is that on the day of ET, we went home by tube, rested at home for about 2 hours then i was out of the house to go to the bank! I had to walk to the bus stop (5 mins), got the bus and then it was another 10 minutes walk to the bank and the same coming back. I was told by one of the doctors who was present at my ET that i could carry on as normal and i think i took it too literally. I did say i was planning to go and she said it was fine. So i did! Then i read lots of conflicting advise on here, it's making me go  

I have tried to search for evidences regarding bedrest vs no bedrest and there is no evidence against it. The results were quite comparable and in another study that i found, the group in the non bedrest group actually had a higher pregnancy rate than the group who bedrest. Ohhh.... i don't know who to believe now. I was told on another board/thread that it is physically imposible for the embies to fall out as it is sandwiched between the walls of our uterus but then somebody else says that the embies do float around for a couple of days, how is that possible if somebody else says the embies are sandwiched between the walls of the uterus?!. Why is there so much conflicting info? Surely these doctors study just one thing! And that the anatomy of the female human body is the same!  

I suppose if my darling embies are going to stick they will and there is nothing i can do to influence this happening. All i can do now is just pray and hope that they do and that it's out of my hands now. I don't know why i'm getting so worked up about this. I should relax destress and be calm...but the only way i know how to do that is go to the gym!!! Obviously i can't, any suggestions?!  

Hi Wiggie, i hope you've been relaxing and not stressing out like me.  

Tracey, i remember on my 1st cycle i was on Synarel aswell. This was December/January so was winter time and was quite prone to colds and runny nose. I used to just blow my nose and then administer the drug after and like what Mani T said, just wipe your nose as opposed to blowing it after administration. If you have a blocked nose, you're allowed to use a decongestant spray, but use it 15 mins-1/2 an hour before your dose of Synarel. To be honest, i hated using Synarel as the taste as the back of my throat was horrible. And you had to do it 2/day! I definitely prefered using the Buserelin injections this time as it's only 1/day and i always used to do it before bedtime so i wouldn't forget.  

Mani T - course sounds good. And because you have experienced it before, you are probably more passionate and interested in the subject matter than anyone else. You'll become such a successful embryologist should you pursue this.  

Hi to everyone else!!!!

Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi SG

Don't get too stressed hun! Firstly I know it's disappointing about not having embies to freeze - but I am sure you won't need them     Secondly - re resting versus not resting - the first time I took this literally and didn't do anything the day of transfer. This time I went for acupuncture straight afterwards (1 tube journey), came home (another tube journey + 10 mins walk) and then headed out in the car to visit a friend in  hosp!

I think any gentle exercise e.g. walking is fine - and some clinics even recommend a daily constitutional in order to keep the blood flowing around your body, which also means better blood flow to your uterus and therefore a better environment for your embies. Because my endometriosis always flares up following the treatment, I find it really helps to do gentle exercise eg. pilates in order to ease the pain (in fact I'm going to pilates this evening).

Remember that loads of women get pg naturally without doing anything different from their normal routine. So I would just avoid any strenous exercise such as the gym, but anything low impact such as walking, pilates etc (whatever your body is used to!) is fine.

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww - hope you manage to find lots to occupy you! I've got a bit of work to do, and then am spending the rest of my time reading, watching DVDs and trying out some new recipes ( yes I do like to try to be a donestic goddess when I have the time!). Today am planning a mediterranean tart  - but with ready made pastry (don't tell anyone!)

When are you planning to test? I was told the 30th was fine, but if my AF hasn't come by the 31st I will test then, as I am back to work on the 28th and would prefer to leave it until the weekend.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xxx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Wiggie,

Thanks for your kind reply.  I've been going   after reading what the other ladies on this site recommend after ET. I said to myself, i will stay clear of this website and other websites to do with infertility etc. until test date but i have not succeeded; but with nothing else to do how can i ?  

I have done the baking (1 banana cake, 1 brownies), have watched countless numbers of DVD's....basically i have just sat on my big bum all day. I should really get out. I might pop out later for some fresh air....driving  . I have also brought some work home but am feeling quite lazy to face it at the moment as i believe it should really be done during working hours and not during A/L. lol.

I have been told to test on the 29th which is next Thursday, so will test then as i am off until 2nd July (should AF not appear before then  ). It's really scary and i am dreading to do the test. I just hope i will be strong whatever the results will be.

Good luck in our 2ww.   . Lets all hope that this year is our year and that it will be our turn! 

Silverglitter79


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi ladies!  

I have not posted here for a while, I had EC on 7/5 and ET on 10/5 - one question - is 2ww counted from EC (which would be ovulation in natural cycle)  or is it counted from ET?  My test day is 23/5 but so far feeling good no signs of impending AF   
I was already bleeding by now on last cycle so feeling reasonably calm and confident....  

Mani:  your course sounds fascinating and I for one would be very gratefull to be treated by someone who actually KNOWS what it all feels like.  The ladies at Guys have always been very sweet and friendly (hence my return to them for IVF 2) but it would be something special to be treated by someone who has been there.  Good luck to you Mani!!!

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww.  Silverglitter  don't worry too much about not having any embies to freeze, I was upset by no frosties to fall back on too.... we wont be needing them this time   

Lucky


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Lucky

This time Guys told me the earliest I could test was 2 weeks post EC - so for you that is tomorrow! They did say however that if I got a negative and my AF hadn't arrived, to test again 2 days later (in case it was a false negative)

Last time they said to test 16 days post EC, but my AF arrived 13 days post EC, so I never really got to test day. 

Wishing you lots of luck and hope that you get a positive result this time     

Wiggie xxx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Wiggie!  

I was sent home with a HPT and instructions to test on the 23rd, dont know that I can wait that long but worried that if I test early and it is neg I will fall to pieces only to find that in two days time it will be pos  

Good luck to you too for the 31st!  

Who knew two weeks could go by so slowly!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

luckyinluv said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have not posted here for a while, I had EC on 7/5 and ET on 10/5 - one question - is 2ww counted from EC (which would be ovulation in natural cycle) or is it counted from ET? My test day is 23/5 but so far feeling good no signs of impending AF
> I was already bleeding by now on last cycle so feeling reasonably calm and confident....


Hi

Most clinics would class the 2ww from ET as this is when you've had the embryos put back.

The earliest to test would be 14 days from EC, taking EC like ovulation, although always best to wait until official test day as the reason clinics advise this is because you're more likely to get an accurate result, allowing for enough HCG hormone to be released from the implanted embryo...and ensuring that the HCG trigger injection is out of your body (as can take up to 14 days to leave your system). Even tests that say you can use early eg Early Response, are only about 65/69% accurate when used early.

Often clinics that test at 14 dpEC get you to have HCG blood test as these show the exact level of hormone in your body, rather than an hpt which only determines whether there is a certain amount in your pee...so not quite as sensitive.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Minxy, 

Sad news this morning, AF seems to have arrived dead on time 14dpec 

I woke with back ache in the early hours and noticed pink spotting on toilet paper.  So far the flow is not heavy enough reach sanitary towel but I am having lots of cramps so I am sure it is only a matter of time.  Both DP and I are totally devasted - I will never forget his reaction when I told him...we both had such positive feelings about this time round.  

He has already started talking about going back to overtime and working second job on the weekends to fund the next cycle, how special is he  ( he has done this for each cycle and my op so far)

Dont know wether I can face yet another round for just a 25% chance, and I really dont want to send my DP back to that gruelling schedule again.  Part of me desperately wants to start again and another just wants my life back,  ARGH!!!!  

I dont know why I start bleeding before I have a chance to do test each time? 

Hopefully my sad news has made some space for someone else to get some good news, I know that I am a beginner (relatively speaking) 

Good luck to all you ladies still in your 2ww and those still on TX, sticky thoughts to you all!!


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Good morning to you all!

Lucy - Just read your post. my thoughts are with you , but you're not due to test until the 23rd, so might just be implantation bleeding. You've still got 2 more days to go. Best of luck. 

I'm already looking into what to do next should this treatment be unsuccessful. I was hoping our 'plan b' was doing FET, but because none of our embies went on to develop, we're back to square one. I have just looked at the price for ICSI this time around and it's now £3,200! I only paid £2,700 for this cycle as i paid for this last year, so it's gone up by £500. I am seriously thinking of going abroad for next round, maybe scanhealth in Norway or jinemed in Turkey as success rates are quite high there and alot of ladies on this site have been successful on having treatment abroad. The tx is more personal and they cater round your treatment to each individual so more likely to happen. We'll see. I said that last time and ended up at guys! I said that if this treatment is not going to work then i will just wait for my NHS one (i get 3 go's with them - with King's College hospital - Barnet PCT) but the waiting list is like 4 years; 1 year has already passed so got another 3 years to go, which seems like forever. I'll be in my early 30's by then. I'm not really prepared to drain out my savings when i can get free treatment with the NHS, but again, i said this last time. We again shall see. Ohhh...i hate this waiting game!

I am getting cramps every now and again which can get very painful; they do go away, then come back again. I find that if i keep myself busy or walk around the house a bit the pain goes away. My back hurt (i think down to how i slept last night), and (o) (o) were sore...this is all down to the progesterone suppositories i am pretty sure so not really looking into these symptoms, they're just so uncomfortable. I really want to do a workout as i' feel so unhealthy and everything is getting bigger and wider by the day! It's not even funny anymore!!!!

Sorry to have a rant. I just feel really down again. Deep down in my heart i feel that this is going to end soon and i am dreading the day that i find out. I am only 5dp3dt, so not done much waiting...we shall see.

I was hoping to get my eyebrows done while i'm off and to keep my mind off things. I have really thin eyebrows due to overplucking when i was younger and was actually born with partly missing eyebrows; so have been seriously looking into having permanent cosmetic micro-enhancement make-up done. It's brilliant. The earliest they can fit me in is 10th June, so still a long wait, but i'm so excited, can't wait. They do other treatments, check this website: http://www.microenhancement.com/

Right, i think i've gone on long enough...as you can see i am so bored. Better find something to do now.

All the best ladies!!!!!

Silverglitter79

/links


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Lucky

I do hope it's not what you think hun - maybe you should try testing tomorrow just in case? Either way sending you lots of love and hugs    Your DH sounds an absolute star, but I know what you mean about wanting to take a break before your next tx, if it is a BFN for you.

SG - I too always like to have a plan B, and think I'll try a different clinic if this tx doesn't work. SPain seems an appealing option! The NHS waiting list is mad isn't it. Ours is 2.5 years at Wandsworth PCT, the only consolation is that they prioritise you when you are approaching 40 (which is only 18 months away for me!). 

But try not to be down hearted - I think you have a really good chance this time -  and at least age is on your side (unlike oldies like me!). Keep yourself busy in the meantime and try not to go too   ! 

To just let everyone know that I've organised a London girls meet up tonight at Carluccios in Garrick St, Covent Garden - so if anyone wants to join us I'm sure I can book a few more places. 15 people have already confirmed so it should be a fun evening! Just send me a pm if you want to come.

Wiggie xxx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Wiggie that sounds great!  

Normally I would be there with bells on....but tonight I am a bit raw and plan on climbing into a hot bath and preparing myself for BFN on friday...  

have fun everyone!


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hi 

Luckinluv try to stay positive as others have said it might just be implantation bleeding, so dont get down and wait til your test date, keeping fingers crossed for you   

Mani


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Lucky really    for you cause i know what situation u ll be now.
be strong you still have tommorrow so pls stay positive.
i ve seen peolpe bleed on test day and two days after bfp with blood test , well i wasnt one of the lucky one cause i just had bfn on this month and belive me i        myself to sleep everyday could nt do anything i even cry at work and they have to send me home .
but no one know why i was crying they thaught i had headache or some thing sendind loads of     ur way stay blessed.









WIGGIE
am so sorry i couldnt make the get together today,i had my acupunture appoitment today and i ve totally forgotten about it my phone just remind me 25mins to my appointment around 5pm and was for an hour.
i was really looking forward to meet you all.
well there s always next time.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Silverglitter.  Try and stay positive, I know it is hard.  I have also been researching the pros and cons of bed rest because I just don't think I can do it - I have a very low boredom threshold and can't think of anything worse than just doing nothing.  
I also know what you mean about feeling fat.  Not feeling good about yourself physically makes you feel negative about everything. 

It can drive you mad looking for things that might improve your chances, so far I have heard 'pineapple juice helps implantation' but there is no evidence, someone else said milk made embryos more sticky!  Some say aspirin.
Does anyone know of any real evidence that coffee makes a difference to success?  I just can't seem to give it up - I only have 2 or 3 lattes per week.  I am finding no alcohol really difficult too - I am having the odd glass.  On the weekend before my first scan after DR I am staying with some girl friends and not having a few glasses of wine seems unthinkable - sad I know!!!


Luckyinluv - I do so hope you are proved wrong when you do your test.  


Wiggie - I still have everything crossed for you.

I am now on day 5 of DR and have my first scan at lunchtime on 3rd June.  I don't suppose anyone else is going to be at Guy's around then?


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Tracey. I am absolutely bored to death now and i still have 1 week until testing (thats if i ever get to that stage). I'm trying not to look into the symptoms i am having as they say it's all down to the progesterone support. We'll see how this goes. I am actually looking into where we are going to have our next treatment should this go downhill, or if i should just wait for my NHS freebie, but that's not until financial year 2010-2011, which is 2years from now. I feel that is too long waiting and that having treatment as early as you can does increase the chances of it working. I wish treatment wasn't that expensive...it has gone up another £500 this financial year! I am looking into having treatment at Kings (where i am on their waiting list for NHS funding) as their stats for last year have increased dramatically since the year before. 

I am actually drinking the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) already and have been since stimms as it was recommended on a thread i read. Also brazilnuts (not really good with that) and milk. Like you, i am a coffee addict but gave up since stimms and have not touched a bit since then. But then again none of these measures have been proven medically; we just have to hope and pray that our little ones stick and go on to be healthy little babies. 

Wiggie - how was the night out? I'm sure you had a blast! Can i just ask what symptoms have you been getting (if have any?). I am actually not as depressed now as i have convinced myself that this hasn't worked. Better to get myself ready now then get disappointed later on eh? (Me being the pessimist again, sorry). I know it has only been 5 days since transfer but i can't help feeling negative.

Lucky, i hope you're feeling fine and that tomorrow gives you better news.


Hi to everyone else!!!


Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI SG

I have no symptoms, apart from an irritable bowel (sorry if tmi !) and nausea which I think is more a reaction to the cyclogest and the stimms than anything else. No sore boobs or anything yet! I was speaking to Rachelb at the meet-up tonight, she has had two failed cycles due to poor response (both times) at Hammersmith and I was wondering whether the new drugs you took would be suitable for her? She has now switched to the Lister and is hoping to try a different protocol there, but she may pm you about your experience.

Jesus - shame you couldn't make it tonight, and sorry to hear you are still feeling raw after your BFN. However you had an excellent fertilisation rate (15 out of 16 eggs - wish I could produce that!)  and some frosties, so I am sure it will work out for you.

Tracey - thanks for your kind thoughts, good luck with the down regging

Mani - hope you are feeling better now

Wiggie xxx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Wiggie.

If you do get in touch with Rachelb before she gets in touch with me, you can tell her i was still left on the Long Protocol but my stimm drugs was changed from Puregon (FSH) to Pergoveris (combination of FSH and LH). The role of FSH and LH in the body:
"*Human follicle stimulating hormone (FSH)* is vital to the development of follicles in the ovaries. This is an essential step in the development of mature oocytes (eggs) capable of being fertilized. *Luteinizing hormone (LH)* is responsible for the final maturation and subsequent ovulation of the egg. It also provides support in the early stages of pregnancy. Pergoveris is used to stimulate ovarian function and the development of mature eggs in women with very low levels of FSH and LH. The administration of FSH and LH hormones provides the appropriate hormonal stimulation which culminates in ovulation." This is from the Merckserono website, the same company that makes Gonal F and Ovitrelle; she may want to have a look: http://www.merckserono.net/en/therapeutic_areas/fertility/fertility/pergoveris/pergoveris.jsp

It definitly did me good, although they did double my dose of FSH from 150 units to 300 units. The LH is responsible for the final maturation of the eggs, so if there are lades on this thread who produce immature eggs then this may be beneficial to you. I had 14-18 follicles and they managed to collect 11 healthy eggs, all mature enough to inject with DH sperm. It is a very new drug only got its license in this country last year but there are plenty of studies supporting the success of this drug.

My symptoms have eased off again; it probably is just the progesterone support. Oh, well we shall wait and see.

Hi to everyone else!!!

Silverglitter79 x

/links


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Lucky - sorry you are bleeding. that sucks. 

Silverglitter - did they really give you such exact timing on your NHS round? we were happily surprised to get our funding after only 8 mos on the list, they had said 2+ years. I'm in Lambeth PCT.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Chandelle. - Yes, theywrote to me last year to say that Barnet PCT is responsible for funding my treatment and that i am likely to be treated in financial year 2010-2011 which is 2 years from this financial year (2008-2009). I suppose our PCT does not have a bigger budget than Lambeth PCT? Or there are probably more ladies on the waiting list here in this borough. I actually emailed Kings Hospital asking whether i have been bumped up the list yet due to other ladies getting pregnant by self funding or private treatment, but the fertility nurse said that they are still looking at treating me with Barnet PCT's funding in the year that they told me, as it is unlikely that there will be ladies who get pregnant before their NHS go. (Thats according to her). So, yes, i am looking at getting my NHS funded go in 2 years time. Don't know if i can wait that long. I will probably self fund again should this not work, or go abroad for treatment. We shall see. I have also written to my PCT as i've had alot of issues with my GP, so basically complained about her...i'm not going to go into detail, but she is one of the reasons why my infection got so bad that i had to get my tubes removed (hydrosalpinx). I am still waiting for them to reply.

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

How was the get together last night?  I would love to meet some of the ladies at guys some time.  I often think while sitting in the waiting room how we are all going through the same thing and are scared, financially pressured and desperate and seeing a familiar face in that silent room every now and again would help a lot!!!  

Well I got the bad news I expected this morning with my HPT - BFN, AF arrived properly during the evening yesterday and I knew in my heart that it was over for us.  DP and I were talking about giving up entirely and moving on (the knocks are so hard) but my fighting spirit came back after a good nights sleep and we are back to making plans for our next treatment.  

Silverglitter I know exactly what you mean about the costs!!! Good luck to you and wiggie on your two week wait I find it the most stressfull part of the cycle. 

Tracy I hope DR rushes by and before you know it you are making lots of lovely eggs!!  

Thank you all for your kind thoughts - they really do help dont they?  

Jesus I am sorry to hear you also had bad news this month, it never gets any easier to bear...


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

silverglitter I just saw your last post and wondered if that might be a factor for me.  

I have an FSH of 7.1 (which the clinic said was normal) so I dont think it is low really - not that I know what is low and what is high.  In my last cycle I produced 12 eggs but they collected them on day 11 of stimms and seven were immature?  I will def bring up pergoveris at my follow up.  

Has anyone ever tried 'Natural Cycle IVF'?  

I have heard that it is much cheaper and can be done every monthly cycle cos it uses your natural cycle and so much less drugs.  But that there is lss chance of success cos it relies on natural ovulation and so only one egg at a time...

Anyone heard of it?


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Lucky,

Sorry to hear about your news...i admire your strength and how you have bounced back from it all. Like you said it never gets easier. I definitely agree with you in saying that the most stressful bit of treatment is the 2ww. I am bored to death, getting fat (as i don't do much, when in normality i am a very active person, always at the gym, can never stay still). All my trousers are tight, my lovehandles are hanging over my jeans, it's horrible...i can't hide it anymore.

You FSH is actually lower than mine. I am only 28 and my FSH was 8.1 when i 1st started, although when i had my recent blood test (April 200 it did go down (can't remember the levels though). It's definitely worth mentioning the Pergoveris. It was Dr Khalaf who put me on these meds. I will definitely ask for it again, come my next cycle (i talk as if this cycle has already failed  )

I have heard of the natural IVF cycle, and although it is alot cheaper, it's quite risky as we normally only produce just 1 egg per cycle; what if it doesn't fertilise, then you're back at square 1. And if it does you'll just have that 1 embryo to transfer. I personally wouldn't go for that treatment as it's the chances of success are quite low and emotionally draining.

I went to costco this afternoon with DH and went to the toilet and had some light red spotting on my pantyliner (tmi). When i wiped (sorry tmi again) there was a little bit of pinkish blood and CM. It's only been 6 days since my transfer; my embies are 9 days old; can i bleed this early? When i went to the loo again went i got home, i just had CM. I have been feeling extremely sleepy (i got up quite late aswell today). I have been getting the odd AF pains. I don't know what to think now. Do you think i should test? Surely it's too early to do that. If i get more spotting or bleeding i will. I only have the test that guys gave me.

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Lucky

Really sorry to hear your news, I know how devastating it is, but suprisingly we do bounce back! It would be great if you could come along to one of our meet-ups. I peronally find it really nice to actually meet the people I've been chatting to on-line.

SG is right about the so-called natural IVF (we went for a consultation at the clinic that does it - Create Health in Raynes Park), in theory it sounds great but in reality the success rates are only about the same as an IUI - as they only collect one egg which may or may not fertilise. Create tends to favour the low-stimms (as opposed to no-stimms) approach now, which does have a better success rate and I know a few people who have tried it and had success. The idea is that with lower stimms you produce fewer but better quality eggs. LorraineLac (who posts on the London ttc thread) has just had success with low stimms, she only produced one egg in her last cycle but luckily it fertilised and she is now BFP, waiting for her 1st scan. We however didn't want to take the risk of not producing many eggs, which is why we went back to Guys - and I'm glad we did as I have low fertilisation rates anyway, so I think a low stimms approach may have produced even worse results for us.

Silverglitter - I'm not an expert, but it may be that what you are experiencing is implantation bleeding, which sometimes happens when the embies bed down into the lining and the womb sheds any excess lining. This would be the right time frame as well, as in normal circumstances an embryo would implant 7-10 days after fertilisation (once it has travelled down the fallopian tube). The twingeing and CM you are having could also be related to that. I would not advise testing early though - as Minxy said you could said a positve reading that is based on the HCG levels still in your bloodstream rather than a "real" reading.

So try not to panic hun (I know it is really hard) - it's ironic isn't it, we panic when we have symptoms and panic when we don't!

All the best

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Luckinluv im so sorry to hear your result   im thinking of you, i know how hard it is when we find it hasnt worked. take some time for yourself  

Silverglitter i agree with what wiggie is saying, try to stay positive and not to test too early    

My cold is better now and feel more human again thank goodness! i have made an appt to see the doc in july to talk over tx as its been months since i had my followup im hoping to start cycle at end of july, do you think that's leaving the appt too late or will it be alright? i just want to talk about the immune results and the meds he recommends now that i ihave had a negative result for lupus and sort out dates and meds for down reg etc -  i only do short protocol

I hope the rest of you are well have alovely bank holiday weekend

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Mani - the only thing that might hold it up is if you need to do your day 2-4 blood tests again. When did you last have them done? If in the last 12 months then should be OK. If not you could try getting them done at your GP beforehand (mine are always happy for me to get my bloods done there).

Silverglitter - how are you feeling? Any change in your symptoms? I now have the sore (.) (.) and still feel tired, otherwise nothing else unusual.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello everyone....

Was quite depressed yesterday (hence me not posting anything here, when i'm normally the 1st one on here!) as my bleed got heavier. i had to wear a pad from lunch time. I didn't soak it (tmi), just a bit, but obviously i changed it before i went to bed. I had to put my suppository up the back passage as it would just get too messy if i did it front door. I got up 3x early morning to pass urine and on the 1st go i passed a large clot of blood. After that nothing. I have a pad on now but hardly anything on it, just a few spots. The bleed has stopped (i hope), so don't really know what is going on with my body. I had really bad cramps yeaterday all day and they got worse when i was in bed, like sharp shooting pains that would subside then come back. I didn't get much sleep which is why i got up quite late this morning. I called the clinic 2x yesterday but as usual you just get through to the nurses answerphone, so left a message there. They didn't get back to me. I rang the oncall mobile number, but again voice mail and left a message there too. I just wanted to ask if it is worth me upping my suppositories to 2x/day, as some ladies who bleed early request for more progesterone support and that what i wanted to ask the clinic. They are so rubbish at getting back to you, which is why i don't think i will go back for treatment there should this not progress. I am just going to put another suppository up the backside again when i shower with or without their consent. Surely there's no harm in doing so. I've counted my suppositories and i have enough to last me till OTD so it should be fine. I'll just go to my GP for a Rx should i need to.

So Wiggie, how are you feeling? Hope not as bad as me. This is becoming a nightmare, the pain i was in last night was excruciating, but only lasted a few seconds or so, but quite frequent. I think i got my symptoms/side effects (?) too early on in this cycle. And i so can't believe i bleed like that yesterday. Yesterday would have been Day 10 (7dpt3dt), but like i said in my previous post this started Day 9 (6dpt3dt). I am on Day 10 and did a pg test (i know ), and obviously was negative. My OTD is not until 29th which is Thursday, so 5 days from today still. I am not putting my hopes up for this cycle and have deemed it a negative one already. Just waiting for OTD to confirm this.

I might go to the cinema to put my mind off things and on Monday i am going to the Ashford designer outlet in Kent for some retail therapy...the best way to cheer me up and...shopping!!!

Hi Mani T - Glad you're feeling better now.

Has anyone heard of the Jinemed hospital in Turkey? It's supposed to be good. They have a website http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1. They have a meet in London in July 25, 26, 27 and it's £100 to register to go where you can have a 1 to 1 consultation with them and discuss your treatment/situation etc. Me and DH are thinking of going to the meet should this cycle fail, just to get to know what they're all about, how good they are, how they approach treatment for their patients. - Wiggie - that's my Plan B at the moment ....lol.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you have a nice bank holiday weekend. It's surprisingly quite bright where i live and i thought it was going to rain?!

Silverglitter79 xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Silverglitter

Hope you are feeling better now, did anyone from Guys get back to you? I guess there's probably not much they could advise, but it would be nice to have had the reassurance. It does sound like maybe you need extra progesterone support, I usually insert a sneaky extra one every couple of days to be on the safe side (some clinics do recommend 2x pressaries a day rather than 1) and the dr at Guys told me that your body only absorbs as much as it needs anyway. But when I read your symptoms (the cramping, intermittent bleeding etc) it did make me wonder whether these are the signs of an early ectoptic? My friend had similar symptoms when she had hers and she didn't even realise she was pg (just thought it was her AF playing up). But I guess if you haven't had a positive test then it may be too early to diagnose.

Anyway take care hun, I find a heat pack really helps with cramping, and hope you have the energy to enjoy your bank hol weekend. A little retail therapy goes a long way! What film are you planning to see? My DH wants to see Indiana Jones but I have managed to persuade him to go and see Caramel instead (on the basis we will see IJ next time!)

The Turkish clinic sounds interesting, their success rates look quite good as well. The other thing about tx abroad is that they can transfer up to 3 embies  - not that I usally have more than 2 good ones, but for people in your situation it might help increases your chances.

All the best

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Silverglitter im sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time, its awful when the clinics dont get back and i guess with the bank hoiliday it means waiting even longer. i hope you have been able to get some answers re the progesterone from this site. im sorry i cant help with any answers.

Wiggie thanks for your reply, i think i might just ring the nurses and ask about the day 2-4 test, i really cant remember when they last did these for me - it was either jan 07 or oct 07 so they may well be out of date by now and i guess with my AF starting back up naturally my hormones are different now to what they have been in the past so it would be wise to get that done. I must have tx in aug as it needs to be in my holidays, i cant cope with the stress of work at the same time plus all the questions about why i need time off work so i cant afford  a delay of any kind, i may check if my gp will do these as u suggested save a me a last minute trip to guys. its the last minute appts that are hard at work as i have to have cover!

hope the weather brightens up and we have a nicer weekend!
Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

silverglitter the clinic should have got back to you, that is awlful. i know it easier said than done but dont test it's too early and dont worry about the pain too. i had period like pain when i was on 2ww and had BFP. so stay positive


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies. Thanks for the reaasurance.

The clinic did get back to me just after i posted my message. They said it was unusual that i was bleeding this early, but apparently it has happened before. Or it might be implantation bleeding. She said that id doesn't make any difference putting up an extra suppository as like Wiggie said, our bodies absorbs just what it needs.

I started bleeding heavier yesterday afternoon until evening and am still bleeding today. Yesterday i had bad cramps, but today it's been ok. I know in my heart that this is already a failed cycle and will soon update my signature to a BFN. This is definitely AF. I am curious to know why this has happened so early on. This is what is so weird because i started spotting on 6dpt, and from then got heavier by the day. AF should've arrived 10dpt or later but not this early. Anyway, we'll just have to try again. I really want to stop the pessaries as i know this is a failed cycle, but i will wait until OTD, test, then stop. I am definitely not giving up just yet! Back to the drawing board! I'm also looking at tx at Reprofit in the Czech republic...we'll see.

I'm quite surprised with myself that i have accepted this very lightly. I have not even cried or anything when normally when i don't get what i want i get very upset and cry. I did pray to the Lord that He help me accept whatever the decision maybe and that everything happens for a reason and that if it fails then it's not the right time. I think He has listened to me as i don't feel any anger or emotional pain. DH is also the same. He actually keeps saying that it's not over until we've done the test (bless him) but has been very supportive and said that we will try again, that i am still young and lucky that we have a chance to have a child, where some ladies are not so lucky in that area.

Wiggie, it's impossible that this can be ectopic as i have no tubes due to bilateral hydrosalpinges. This is why we are having to go through treatment as i am the main reason of our infertility. DH has issues with count etc., but it's mainly me.

I am just curious to find out why i have bleed this early. I can't wait for our follow up consultation and i hope they do some tests to find out why. I have had issues with bleeding in between periods a few months ago. Remember i had to cancel our treatment in February because i bled before Day 21 and they found a polyp. I might have acutually had one before ET, the reason why i'm bleeding. The don't really scan you internally before ET do they. Well they did do transabdominal scan during ET, so if there was a polyp then they would have seen it there. So many questions.....At the time of ET, i remember the doctor asking if i had bleeding in between periods as my cervix was very sore (apparently) and had a bit of a bleed. That's why it took them longer than it normally does to do the transfer (and why it was so painful) as they had to clean off the mucus and blood (TMI) before ET.

Enough of me, how is everyone else. Wiggie, i hope you're doing well and not feeling as bad as me. I hope your cycle is a   one. I will pray for you. At least have 1 of us get a positive.

I mentioned the other day that i was going to the outlet store in Ashford Kent, and actually went today. It definitely has done me good. Nothing like a bit of retail therapy eh?! It was surprisingly sunny over there and when we came back to London, it was cold. hmp!

This has gone on too long now. Till next time. Hope you're all keeping well.

Silverglitter79 xxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Silverglitter

Really sorry to hear everything you have been going through, and it does sound like you need some answers about why you have been bleeding so early in this cycle. Perhaps you could ask for a scan when you go for your follow up apppointment, to check that the polyps have not returned?  It's great that your DH has been so supportive, and that you are both already thinking about the next steps. The main thing now is for you to look after yourself and take it easy  for the next few weeks.

I have had no unusual symptoms, however am not convinced it has worked for me either this cycle, as the sore (.) (.) and fullness of the womb that I felt on Sat (at the progesterone peak, 7 days after EC) have now subsided and I am starting to get pre-AF like symptoms such as twinges in the ovaries and lower back pain. I know some people also get these symptoms when they are pg, but I don't want to build up my hopes. If my AF doesn't come by Friday then I may be in with a chance, as my cycle is normally 24 days and never longer than 28, but at the moment I am (prehaps somewhat pessimisitically!) gearing myself up for a BFN.  Will keep you all posted....

Wiggie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Lots been happening since I was last online, decided to have a quick holiday pre next cycle.So sorry if I have missed any of you out.

Lucky - really sorry it didn't work for you this time, sending you lots of   
Silver glitter - How are your coping?? when I did my IUI's I bled incredibly early and the doctor was also surprised and said it was unusual...he put it down to stress / bad quality eggs.

during my first IVF they concluded it wasn't the egg quality... last cycle was abandoned due to poor response so they are back on the maybe it egg quality this time?!

Its was suggested that I give up work but as some of you have been debating the cost of these treatments mean thats a bit difficult so we are going round in circles!!!

Anyway day one today... left a message at the hospital to no response so will try tomorrow for next scan to hopefully start.... 

Mani - How are you?

Wiggles - good luck and fingers crossed for you.

Take care
Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hi everyone

Silverglitter how are you? Keep positive hun, i know its difficult at times when people say this but do try. its so good that you have your faith to keep you strong and you do sound very strong, i hope that this helps you. Do keep in touch with the clinic - an ectopic doesnt have to be a tubal ectopic, the embryos can implant elsewhere - not to worry you but to just say stay talking to the clinic (when they call back!)   

Wiggie - stay positve    and keep looking after yourself remeber PUPO

Totyu good to hear from you - could you try meditation or other relaxing techniques that yo can do yourself so that it doesnt cost the earth? I find that doing relaxing things in between massages helps, even just deep breathing and visualization, im still working and stressed so not the best advert for it but when i do get time to do it it really does help, some relaxation CD are great, with headphones on they really help, hope this ideas are useful?!

im going to call the clinic and try to get an earlier appt as i am now worried my appt may be too close to the tx dates and i cant afford any delays so maybe get some ideas/ advice from nurses and then change appt if i need to

have a good evening ladies
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

Silverglitter - I do hope you are proved wrong on testing day.  If it makes you feel better keep up the shopping!

Wiggie,  I hope you are managing to keep your mind occupied during your tww.  

Totu.  On the giving up work front some people swear by it, but a friend of mine gave up work for a year and it didn't seem to improve her chances.  She felt it had the obvious effect of making her poorer but also said that not working just made her think even more about her fertility issues and lack of pregnancy.  I hope your holiday helped. 

Mani.  I think you should try for an appt before you want to start tx.  I think it would be really great if Guys had a system whereby you could email questions.  When I had my IUI I was able to email my consultant which  was fantastic.  I know you can get this service with IVF if you pay for a named consultant treatment but I just can't afford that.
The nurses line seems to involved them calling you back two days later at the moment.

I am now on day 8 of downregging.  I remember when I had my original appointment explaining about IVF and the consultant said 'some people choose an injection over sniffing' and I just couldn't believe why anyone would choose an injection over just sniffing something.  Now I wish for a simple injection which would be over in seconds instead of this horrible feeling for half an hour twice a day where you just can't wait to blow your nose. I have had an awful cold but that has gone and I still have a desperation to blow - I usually last about 20 mins and just have to.
I can't believe I am moaning already and I am on the easiest part of this whole process!!!
I have my first scan appt on 3rd June at 1.30 - is anyone else likely to be at Guys then?

It would be really nice to meet people on this thread.

Tracey


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi tracey
my appointment is on the same day unfortunately diff. time mine is 10:00am
which u all the best.

Hi Wiggie its been a while since I post cause I don't know my way around here
How is going Girl which u all be best and I pray its Good news


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just to let you know that my cycle was a BFN. My AF started last night and I tested this morning to make sure but it was  of course negative. Obviously really disappointed - although I had been preparing myself (and my DH!) for the worst, as have been feeling pre-menstrual all week.

At least I had the foresight to book a holiday in Corsica following this cycle - we're off in 10 days time - so I can swim, sunbathe and drink wine with abandon and not have to worry about being pg or having morning sickness!!

I think I'm going to have a break from tx over the summer, and in the meantime speak to a couple of other clinics as to whether it's worth another go with my own eggs. My younger sis (who has natural twins) has offered to donate her eggs if needs be, so at least we know we have that as an option.  It also puts less pressure on us in terms of "time running out", as it is the age of the donor that is important, and my sis is still a youngster at 33.

Silverglitter - how are you? 
Jesus - good luck with your FET, when are you planning to do it? I'[m sure you have some great frosties!
Tracey - good luck with the downregging

Hi to everyone else. Have a great weekend all

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

As you all know (if you've checked by signature below) we got a BFN aswell. Not a surprise really as i did start spotting after 6 days of my ET. I have a follow up consultation on 27th of June with Dr Khalaf. Looking forward to hearing what he's got to say about what happened to me bleeding very early on in the cycle.

I have been in contact already with a few clinics abroad and i'm inclined to go to Reprofit in Czech Republic because of their good success rates and the prices of treatment are very good aswell. They are popular with the ladies on this board for DIVF as their prices are quite reasonable and success rates are high. There is a waiting list for this but if you are using your own eggs then there is no waiting list and you can start treatment whenever you want. If you go to the International board on this site, you'll get more info there. The other clinic's i've contacted were The American Hospital and Jinemed in Istanbul, Turkey; Scanhealth in Scandinavia, Norway and Ceram in Spain. 

Dr Stepan from Reprofit said that i might have bleed early due to lack of Progesterone and Estrogen, which is what Dr Urman from the American hospital had said aswell in his email to me. Obviously their comment was just based on what i emailed them and that i would have to send in copies of my notes and go there for initial tests etc to find out the real reason why i bled so early. I am so excited and this is what is keeping me going at the moment. I have a good vibe with the Dr and feeling quite positive with our next go. It would be nice to be treated as an individual person rather than just a number or an IVF patient. 

I have already contacted guys regarding getting a copy of my notes so that i can email them to Dr Stepan in Reprofit. We are probably looking at doing our next cycle 3-4 months from now, so probably September-October. 

Now i am just going to go back to my normal gym routine, try to get back to my normal size and enjoy the summer!!!, before another gruelling go at IVF!

Wiggie, sorry to hear about your BFN.  Makes me now think that Guy's maybe doing something wrong as me, you, Lucky, Jesus have all got BFN at around the same time. Surely at least one of us should have got a positive!?!

Lucky, funny to see you on the Reprofit board. Are you planning treatment there aswell? I have been in contact with them (and a few more) and found him very intelligent and accomodating. I am looking forward to having treatment there aswell after summer. Maybe we'll be out there at the same time aswell, you never know?!

Tracey, how are you getting on. Hope you're not getting put off with all the negatives going around. You maybe the lucky one who gets the positive   this time round. All the best on your treatment.

So ladies, you will probably find me on the international board from now on   ...but will pop in every now and again to see how you all are getting on. Have a lovely weekend and i will sure miss posting on this thread. All of you have been lovely and so supportive. 

Till next post!!!!

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Am sending this message from PDA please apolige for any error.
Oh poor u wiggie am so sorry about ur  Bfn its really really sad ,and at ur age I don't think ur egg s that bad,welk they told me I ve got good quality egg and stil end up with Bfn mmmmmm don't know what to say to that.
I don't really know when am gonna do my Fet cause the two week wait is very scarring and depressive ,am still getting  over the last one its just too much for me to handle.
am still focusing on something else at the moment,Am very busy woking and my acting career as well but definitely this year.
I always think if there s way to put me to sleep for the whole two weeks wait I would have loved that.
please Wiggie don't give up I know its easier to say than done God bless you.

Silver I am deeply sory for ur Bfn too and u re very right abou t this Bfn business with Guys hospital I ve got an appointment with them on tuesday am gina take up from there.
Bu still I've sen people with positive results from them ,We will surely pul through together Babes please take heart and plan the next circle God almighty will support you emmosionally ,mentally and financially .
stay blesed.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Wiggie hun im so sorry to hear of your -ve result, ive been following your tx from the start on this site and i just wanted to let you know that im sending you a massive hug  . Hun you sound so strong tho and positive, so you keep that going and look after yourself, have some healing time on holiday  

Silverglitter im sorry to hear the tx didnt work, you too sound really postive tho and are planning ahead which im sure will help, stay strong and many hugs for you  

My dad always says this Indian saying to me 'Sahaj se paka so meeta' which translated means the longer it takes to ripen the sweeter it is, so i hope you take that thought - when it happens it will be like nectar beacuse all of us have had to wait, your turn will come
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies and sorry I haven't been around much lately.

I'm so sorry to read your news wiggie and silverglitter.  Lots of hugs to both of you  

What a lovely saying Mani - and how true it is!

Hope that your scan will bring some good news to this thread next week Tracey.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

sorry to read your news Silverglitter and wiggie.

let us know how your follow up consultation goes.

update on me. we went for our intital consultation last Wednesday and we are going to be starting sniffing on the 14 June. going to a nurse schedule appointment on the 11 June to order the medication and get all my dates for scans, EC and et.
i hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shozie good luck with your cycle, its nice to start the process

Im still waiting for my appt next month to talk thru my options and i really want to make a start now

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your BFNs Silverglitter and Wiggie - it just aint fair is it.  On the subject of treatments abroad, when I was in Barbados on holiday there was an article on treatment there and they were saying that their treatment including flights and accommodation was the same as treatment in the UK and that they have good success rates which they put down to people being in a very relaxed state of mind as you are chilling out on the beach between EC and ET and after. It was an advertorial so might all be made up.  I don't know if it is worth investigating.

I am still downregging, have appt tomorrow at which I presume they will tell me to start stimming.  then I don't have another appt for 7 days.  I would have thought they would monitor you more incase you get OHSS?

I must say I feel really positive about this working for me, I don't know why as I have just had a really boozy weekend with some girlfriends even though I told myself I wouldn't drink anything.
I just keep telling myself, I will be pregnant in a few weeks time.  I don't know if this is just going to make me feel a whole lot worse if it fails or whether positive thinking can really make a difference to the outcome.

Shozie, good luck for your treatment.  I will post on this board how I get on so you know what is coming.

I


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

traceymohair said:


> I am still downregging, have appt tomorrow at which I presume they will tell me to start stimming. then I don't have another appt for 7 days. I would have thought they would monitor you more incase you get OHSS?


Most clinics don't monitor in the first few days of stimms as there's not as much likelihood to be at risk of OHSS at such early stage. Some clinics do do earlier monitoring, including blood tests (E2) but many don't start the scans until maybe 5/6/7 days into stimming. Although not unheard of, it's unlikely you'll be at risk of OHSS within first few days......

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Tracey all the best for your appt tomorrow    

Mani


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW Tracey
when i did my gonal f onjections they wantd to do another blood test around day 5 for OHSS but i guess some of it mite depend on previous history as i did have OHSS with previous cycle and i have PCOS too which puts u at higher risk, so i suppose they do each individual case differently

Mani


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ManiT said:


> BTW Tracey
> when i did my gonal f onjections they wantd to do another blood test around day 5 for OHSS but i guess some of it mite depend on previous history as i did have OHSS with previous cycle and i have PCOS too which puts u at higher risk, so i suppose they do each individual case differently
> 
> Mani


That would most likely be an E2 (oestradiol/oestrogen) blood test....some clinics do these as routine on regular basis through stimms, others only do them if they feel you're at risk of OHSS. I've only had them with our last IVF as I was at high risk of OHSS with so many follicles......


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

HI all I went for my appointment today since my BFN I was seen by dr oh My God can't remember now I think he's  the  senior doctor kHarlif ? he's  very fantastic I only just met him first time but am loving him already am due to start Medicated Fet soon ,anyone with advice about day six blasts and Medicated Fet please get back cause am looking to start soon love u Girls .....


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi girls

wiggie & silverglitter hope your both coping??
had my appt today...looks like with the weekend coming up I may have to wait until Monday for EC - do Guys treat at weekends I know I should know this I thought the answer was yes but the nurse said no... or is that for NHS?

Tots


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

i thought they did EC during weekend too. i must be wrong. so what happen if your EC falls on weekend then? as mine might be fall on weekend too


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

they do do EC and ET at weekends but not normally, i think only in exceptional circumstances really as they run a skeleton staff then, i had ET on a sunday cos of where the embies had got to in their development. sometimes units will coast you for a few days and then do EC - hope this helps. i understand coasting for just a few days doesnt affect egg quality to any extent, only if it goes on for a long time (as far as i know)

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had my apt yesterday and they were happy for me to start stimming.  The nurse did my injection yesterday and I was dreading doing it myself today but it was fine (when I did my IUI I managed to give myself a triple dose!)
My next appt is 11th, they said the earlist EC date I would have is Friday 13th!  I did ask what would happen if I was ready for EC at the weekend but the nurse said they didn't do EC's on a weekend.  I assume they must do transfer at the weekend because I definately asked about opening at the weekend when I chose Guy's.

I am going to do all the things they say make a difference, like drinking milk.  I presume the milk thing is because of protein and calcium, in which case do Mint Mangnums count - the ice-cream is made of milk!  I am completely addicted to them.

I noticed when I was at the clinic that there is a 'meet other patients' on 17th from 5pm I think.  Is anyone likely to be going?

Wiggie and Silverglitter, I hope you are managing to come to terms with your results.  Wiggie, have a fab holiday.

Mani, any news on an appointment date for you?


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Tracey

Good luck with the stimming, I was in yesterday and back in tomorrow...

Not sure I like the idea of 'coasting' more a crack on with it kind of person !! feeling very fustrated....


Anyway waiting for the new batch of drugs to arrive...

Hee hee nice weather ice cream here I come... 

Take care all
Tots


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

all the best with the stimulating Tracey

Totyu - dont they deliver all the drugs you need for the treatment at one go?
i have my nurse schedule appt on wednesday coming and she plan to order my drug that day she said to start on saturday 14 June. 
do anyone know when they will be likely to delivery the drugs for me if it will be order next week wednesday? and do the pharmacist call you first before delivering the drugs?
thanks in advance


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the good luck messages, 

I had a call from the pharmacist almost straight away - they were really nice and arranged delivery of all the drugs very quickly (I had to pay by credit card over the phone)

Tracey


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

The delivery company have been very accomodating, its just I ran out....

Tots


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!!

Thanks for thinking about me....  I'm fine thanks!!! Still quite disappointed, but hey that's life. All we need to do now is look forward to the next treatment and hope for the best. I'm not going to let this beat me!

Like i said i have been in contact with Reprofit in Czech Republic and are likely to do a cycle there in Aug/Sept. I have a follow up appointment with Dr Khalaf on the 27th of June and will be getting copies of my notes to send to Reprofit and hopefully start soon.

I am still having quite bad tummy pains and am still bleeding every now and again. I don't know why? Has anyone experienced this after a BFN? It's been almost 2 weeks since i started bleeding...don't know whats going on?!

Tracey, good luck on your treatment. Hope stimming goes well for you and that you produce lots of juicy follies...Keep up the mint magnum!

Totyu, hope everythinhggoes well for you aswell. On my last treatment i had to order extra stimms as i had to prolong my stimms for a few more days as my follies weren't big enough on my 2nd scan.

Shozie, hope for the best for you aswell. Wow, there are quite a few of you cycling at the same time. I pray and hope that you get the long awaited   that we all hope and dream of.

Wiggie, how are you? Any side effects since the last cycle? Asides from the bleed and tummy pains i get hot flushes in the night. And feeling so lazy to go to the gym as i am always in pain. Hopefully the side effects go away by next week so i can start afresh and go back to normal.

How is everyone else? Hope you're all ok.

Till next time!!!! 

Silverglitter79


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi ladies I wonder if I could join you all please? 

So sorry to hear of the recent BFN's, i know exactly how that feels as i am another one to add to the list as of end April. I was so much more upset than i imagined i would be.  This was my second fresh IVF cycle at Guys.

My first cycle at Guys in 2006 resulted in a BFP and a beautiful daughter now 19 months old. I was so impressed with them first time that i didn't even have to think twice about going back there for Cycle number 2. I'm 36 in August and i have blocked tubes.

I have to say though i don't feel impressed this time round, they seemed too busy and slapdash almost like i was being herded through a sheep dip, no time to talk things through with you or even return calls.  Not good when you've paid so much money. It may be just a job to them but this is our life's dream. One nurse/matron called Alice was absolutely superb , what a lovely lady, made up for what all the others lacked.

I have a high FSH and struggle to produce eggs, i had 9 eggs this time, 5 fertilised, only one put back on day 3 and told others no good. I asked them to hang on to the other 4 to see what would happen even though they were going to discard and miraculously 3 days later got a phone call to say one had developed into a blasto and been frozen. Lucky i asked them to keep!!

Anyway, I start the drugs Monday 9th for my FET and praying that my blasto survives the thaw. 

I have already spoken with Jesuslovesme and look forward to speaking with everyone else too.

Tamsin xx

The opinions expressed in this post are the members personal opinions and not those of Fertility Friends


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tamelia - welcome to the thread, and congrats on getting a blasto from your last collection. It just shows that it's worth challenging what they tell you! I too have found the nurses all a bit more rushed this time, they are stretched and one said they have taken on a lot of work from Kings. I think if I had been a new patient I would have found it really off-putting, but second time round at least I know what to expect. Good luck to both you and Jesus for your FETs

SG - good to hear from you! Sounds like your body is still reacting to the hormones in your system. Night flushes and spotting are classic symptoms of that. Sometimes it can take a month or so for thimgs to go back to normal. My AF was normal but I had ovarian twinges in the run up to my test day and they have  only just stopped in the last couple of days.

Good luck with your follow up appt - I have mine on 4th July. I have aslo booked for a free 15 min consult at the LFC on Harley St, submitted an online consultation to IVI in SPain and have arranged to see the Lister on 4th July as well. My DH thinks I'm going a bit overboard ! - but I am interested to see what other clinics have to say about my tx cycles so far and what they recommend for our next steps. I am not keen to go back to Guys for my 3rd attempt.

Tracey - good luck with the stimms, yes I have always found ADS to be very quick and responsive

Toytu - good luck for EC on Monday and hope you have some lovely follies!

Shozie - not long to go until downregging now

Take care all

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tamelia welcome to the thread, hope you find us all helpful

Tracey and Wiggie i have my follow up on july 4th, so i might see you there wiggie!!

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Mani

What time's your appointment? Mine's at 3pm !

Wiggie


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Wiggie 

Mine's at 2, so if they are slow i might possibly see you there!

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tamelia- welcome to the board, i hope you find it useful as i have. the Matron you speaking about is my friend Alice. she is a gem. i first met her when she used to work at bridge clinic and she left there to work at Guys. she is the only person that can get blood out of me as i got an invisable vain. that is how we become friend. she is the best.
for your FET are you on the long protocol or short one? hopefully we will be doing our treatment thesame time.

Silverglitter- nice to hear from you. everyone body react differently, so maybe that is just the way your body is reacting to it. sorry hun. hopefully with your follow up appt you can ask them that.

Wiggie- all the best with the follow up appt

mani- all the best too with your follow up


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Tamelia, glad you are joining us on this board.

Silverglitter.  Sorry you don't feel 'normal' again yet.  You seem to be dealing with this so well.  I know you must be feeling sad but it is great that you are still positive about the future.

Is anyone planning to go to the guy's 'meeting' on 17th June?  alternatively does anyone fancy meeting up somewhere near guy's one day or early evening.  I don't live in London but work quite near to Guy's.

I have a question for everyone.  Guy's haven't mentioned how long my DH should abstain from w....king before EC day. Does anyone know?

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Tracey i think its 3 days but why dont u ring the clinic to double check altho i think its normally on the sheet they give you?

re meet up i dont think im going to the patients evening but could try another nite?

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey it 3 days he has to abstain for

i dont think i will be going on the 17th too but dont mind arranging for another day to meet up with you guys


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Tamelia, welcome!!! You've made a good decision choosing to post on this thread as everyone on here is so lovely and supportive.  

Re: Matron Alice - I found here very nice aswell. Actually one of my favourite nurses at Guy's. Rachel was another favourite of mine as she was very informative and intelligent but Alice was definitely the more caring and gave you the more personal touch treatment compared to the others.

Tracey & Shozie, thanks for your support and thinking about me. I been feeling the same the whole week. I always get abdo/AF pains in the afternoon/early eve and am still spotting a bit although it's less now. Early morning, though, i got a bad bout of pain again which lasted a good 10 minutes (then i fell asleep!). When i woke up a bit of old blood (tmi) with discharge. I don't know whats wrong with me. I will go an see my GP if this still persists until next week.

Tracey - it's definitely 3 days that he needs to abstain for, not longer than that as they like him to have fresh sperm on the day of EC. They normally give you an information sheet on this on the 2nd stimms scan where they decide your EC date and explain to you what is going to happen, what you need to do and also give you your Diclofenac suppository that needs to be inserted rectally up the backdoor 1 hour before you leave the house for EC. It is an anti-inflammatory/pain reliever that is given in anticipation of the pain you will get on EC.

Wiggie - Good luck on your follow up. Mine is on the 27th, i actually booked it before the nurses rang me which is why i got my appointment slightly earlier. I can't wait for mine and what they have to say about what went wrong. All the clinics i have consulted have said that my early bleeding would likely to be lack of progesterone and estradiol support during treatment. I'll let you know what they have to say about my BFN. After that follow up appointment i will be requesting for copies of my notes and sending them off to a different clinic as like you i am not too keen in being treated at Guys anymore. I am actually on the NHS waiting list on Kings and i wish i had gone there in the 1st place as if you have a look at their recent stats they have gone up dramatically compared to before (reason why i chose Guys over them even if it was slightly more expensive). They must have a good embryologist. Should i choose to be treated here in the country i will go to Kings instead. But we are more keen to go to Czech Republic for our next round of treatment as getting out of the country for IVF would be a treat in a way and be more relaxing. Hopefully that should do me good, as it would be less stress.

Tracey, yes, i am actually ok about it all. Although i say i won't be having more treatments done at guys, i have no regrets going there as at least i have experienced it all and know what to expect for next time. I am disappointed, yes, but not really emotional about it all. I still haven't shed a tear since then; but i am quite a strong character anyway. I am just looking forward to the next one and preparing for that. I'll probably wait for August AF and will want to start at that or maybe Sept AF. They say its recommended that there is a gap of at least 3 months, and the clinic at Czech said that i can start in 3-4 months. Just need to get in shape for that now. I have been back at the gym but not as often as i would like to be as i have suffered from bad pains as you all know. DH said give the gym a rest, but i love my body combat and body pump classes too much!

Tracey, Shozie, Totyu, Tamelia and Jesus, good luck on your treatment.

Mani T - Hope you get good news from your next appointment.

Hi to everyone else!!!! Till next time!

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Mani

Yes we might see each other there on the 4th - I'll look out for you!

Silverglitter - your bleeding and pains do not sound normal, and I would definitely see your GP if they continue. It will be interesting to get Mr Khalaf's opinion as well. I too do not want to start tx again until after my AUgust AF (we'll be on a similar time frame I think!) and feel that I need to take the summer off, as the tx does takes its toll both physically and emotionally. I have heard good things about Kings - Armi (on the main London ttc thread) got a BFP first time there, and I know another girl who got a BFP there after 3 unsuccessful attempts at the ARGC. But I like the idea of going abroad as well - an IVF holiday!

Tracey - ideally your DH should abstein for 3 days, although in our last 2 cycles it was only 2 days, as we never knew exactly when the EC would be. The clinic said this was fine as the minimum is just 36 hours abstention, and each time his sperm was fine to use. In fact some more recent research I have read suggests that 3 days abstention is too long and that 36 hours is better as it gets rid of any dead cells before the sperm is used.

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend

Wiggie x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

before going to the king's please read their hfea (forgot their intiial now) hospital report

we where first refer there in 2004 and before they see us they requested for dh to do a sperm test. which he did and few months later they gave us an appointment to come in and that they want to talk to us about donor sperm as dh sperm was so bad. 
by this time i allready been to the bridge centre for treatment and was 18 weeks pregnant. we decided to go as i wanted to hear what they meant about donor sperm.

when we went i hide my pregnancy from them and the doctor said, my husband sperm result showed that he was too low and we need donor sperm. i asked her then why are we pregnant with a ivf/icsi baby? she was so shocked and said congratulations and that the letter or result they did was a computer error. what the . i was so mad i got up and told her this will be reported to media and their hospital regulator. 
that week we got a letter from their consultant who opologised to us and said they are really sorry and ask us if we can come to see them so we can talk furthur. 
however i left the whole matter like that as i was just so happy i was pregnant and i wanted to concentrate on my pregnancy.
could you imagine, how may other patient have they told that they cannot have a child when they could? it just horrible. looking back now i which i took it furthur.

also another friend of mind went there and they lost all her note when she requested for them. 
Kings are disoragnised, their is no privacy at that clinic. and the clinic is just horrible and full of dark corners. been there will not go again

their last inspection report said so much things they are lacking and what they need to improve on on asap basis. 
that is one hospital i will be staying away from

The opinions expressed in this post are the members personal opinions and not those of Fertility Friends


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies about lenth of abstinence. I hope DH can go 3 days!!!!!  

Silverglitter.  You do sound incredibly strong.  I wish I could love gym classes.  I sometimes tolerate them in the hope that one day I will get to enjoy them as people say you get adicted.  It just doesn't happen for me though!!!

I will post again after my appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well I havent been around for a while because I was trying to get over the disasterous last cycle we had. I went on to write a scathing letter of complaint to Dr K and got a personal call from him 2 weeks later asking when I wanted to see him. I chose Thursday so will let you all know the outcome. Before I go I want to get some back ground info so would really appreciate it if someone can help with any advice/info, specifically:
what size should lead follies be for trigger shot?
AND
how many lead follies should you have (from 24 follies available) before triggering?

I firmly believe that I was triggered too early (I was told this by 2 embryologists/nurses at Guys and then told by 2 that it wasnt the case). I had 3 lead follies between 18 - 21mm at trigger and had 20 eggs collected from 24 follies. I feel certain that they should have reduced my dosage and or coasted me to allow more follies to mature but am looking for another opinion on averages to confirm this?

Also (sorry for all the questions) but has anyone had treatment at Guys for IVF after conceiving naturally? I was told that I had to wait 2 years from the date of my last m/c (concieved naturally but m/c) however I am sure that others on here have been treated. 
Tracey - did you get treatment for IVF immediately after a natural conception and m/c?

Wiggie/Silverglitter/Tamelia - I am very unhappy with my tx at Guys as well. Appart from long waits (1 hour late for EC, 2.5 hours late for cyst aspiration, 1.5 hours for IUI insemination etc) I feel that my needs have been ignored, administration is poor and communication is lacking. I will also be requesting my notes for other clinic's opinions however I will wait to see what they are going to do to make my next treatment better with them and will be asking for the next tx to be subsidised if they are to blame for triggering me too early.

In regards to Kings - I was there a very long time ago 1999 - 2001. At this time they told us DH sample was so poor that we could only do ICSI. With the same sample Guys told us it was fine, that they coulnt believe Kings recommended ICSI and we could do IVF to which we got a BFP. Very strange!

Sorry its so long but PLEASE help with my questions if you can before Thursday!
Thanks
Ba
x

The opinions expressed in this post are the members personal opinions and not those of Fertility Friends


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello Ba
Nice to see you posting again.  I can't answer any of your questions about folicles etc as I am a real novice at this.  I am self funding all my treatments as I am over 40 and NHS isn't an option no matter how long I wait.  There was never any mention of waiting, but I assume that if you are paying you can have treatment whenever you want.
Good luck on Thursday and let us know the outcome.  


Does stimming make you tired?  Ever since I started I feel absolutely knackered, I could go to bed at 8pm every night.  I have also had a headache since I started stimming.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick update from me.

I will be going to Guys tomorrow for a bloodtest as i am still experiencing bad cramps especially in the evening/night time and i am still getting brownish-red blood with discharge. They want to test my hcg levels as they think it may be an ectopic pregnancy; but i doubt it as i haven't got tubes anymore. I am going in for the test anyway as i am off and do need some answers. This is going on for too long. In the beginning i thought this was normal but its been almost 2 weeks since BFN OTD and 3 weeks since i 1st bled. What i am experienci xng now may explain why i bled early on my last cycle. We'll see. I hope they do a scan on me while i am there just to check my insides.

I'll update again tomorrow.

Hi all, sorry if this is an "about me" post. I will post again properly tomorrow.

Silverglitter79


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope your all well?? so EC yesterday it was a full house there with tailbacks... only 2 eggs fingers crossed that they are hard at work now!! 

Am now panicking and whilst I wait for the call....

Sorry I have not written any personals, feeling a bit of an emotional wreck.
Tots


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tots - good luck,   for you!

Tracey - I am self funding as well, 10 years of ttc and I have never had a single NHS funded cycle. Am I correct in thinking that they treated you after a natural BFP? Also what age were you at the time, maybe it was because you were 40?
I was exhausted from d/r to ET. And had constant headaches along the way (and massive weight gain to boot!)

Silverglitter - good luck hope that they sort it out. It really doesnt sound right at all and must be so distressing for you!

Anyone have any ideas on my questions?
Ba
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Totyu.  I can imagine you are feeling very down about 2 eggs, but remember it is quality not quantity that counts.  I will be keeping everything crossed that you get good news.

Ba.  I first went to see Guys in about June last year (I was 41) 3 months after a naturally conceived MC.  They didn't mention a length of time between pregnancy and treatment.  I then had IUI, I then started IVF in December but found I was preg before DR ended.  Guys told me at my 7 week scan that it hadn't progressed beyond 6 weeks.  when I said when can I start again they said anytime after my next period.  Never once have they mentioned that I would have to wait between pregnancy and treatment.
I can't see why, if you are paying you can't have treatment whenever you want.

Silverglitter.  I hope things are OK with you after your blood test?


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, well I'm on day 2 of sniffing for my FET.  The hardest part is trying to remember to do it...i sniff 4 times a day.  Had to set reminders on my phone.  Had to speak to them yesterday as the bottle said shelf life of i week once open and discard after this.  They told me they all say this and to ignore it.  Just got to wait for AF now..prob less than a week then can start the HRT tablets and book a scan.  Feeling the usual dizzy headachey symptoms but nothing too horrendous... so far!

Shozie - I don't know if it's long or short protocol, I started sniffing on day 17 and my fresh cycles have both been long so guess it must be long one for this.

Tracey - I don't think I will be going to the Guys meeting on 17th as you mentioned, would be nice to meet people though.  I found both times that the stimms made me tired and gave me headaches.  Try drinking more water.  Your ovaries are doing overtime so your body is working hard and making you tired and alot of fluid is needed to do this too so got to keep the levels up.  I found that I put on weight and was bloated with water retention.

Silverglitter - Sorry about all the things you are having to go through at the moment, it can be worrying and upsetting especially when you are still feeling fragile, glad you are getting it checked out though.  My AF after BFN was late and very heavy and painful.  I too produced alot of strange things but not for 3 weeks and with the pains like you have.  I hope you get the problem resolved.  I found going to the gym quite therapeutic, i did the race for life not long after and has given me the  bug to keep going out for runs.  Helps get rid of the excess weight from the IVF and sets me up for the next go, and makes me feel like I'm doing something productive.  Quite a few people have been going abroad lately, I've been following the progress of another lady from another website on her cycle abroad.  Sounds much cheaper and more relaxing but still very professional.

Wiggie - Good to hear about experiences at other clinics,  am thinking of changing next time if required so it's all useful.

Ba - It's funny how quickly you forget about what you've been told by the nurses but I think they like at least 3 above 18mm before having the trigger.  I never responded very well so that's what they were looking for from me anyway.  I'm glad you have got your meeting Thursday,  Dr Khalaf does seem very nice , I hope you get all the answers and some form of compensation as it doesn't sound right what's happened to you.

Totyu - Congratulations on EC, fingers crossed that they've both come through for you.

I'm sure I must have forgotten some people, sorry if i have it's not intentional, I'm sure i'll get up to spead soon. 
Hi to you all.  

xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

i am going to Guys tomorrow to get all the dates for my scans, EC, ET and to order my drugs. so will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Ba- i think they normally want about 3 follies and over 18mm before trigger. i hope that helps

Silverglitter- yes let us know how your appt goes as it doesnt seem normal. i hope the can give you an answer.

Tamelia- it sound like you might be on long protocol. well i am not far behind you. going to start DR on saturday.

Totyu- all the best on your next stage ET. when you get that call from Guys let us know what they say.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shozie what time is your appt tomorrow.  I have an appt at 10.10


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

sorry iv not been on for abit in the middle of writing reports

Ba im sorry i cant answer your questions re follicle size im really not sure of the sizes but i really hope you get some resolution at your meeting on thurs, let us know how you get on im guessing if you are self funded there isnt a delay? but i know even after referral from a fert clinic to another one that does ivf most hospitals have a minimum time policy eg for trying on clomid and naturally first. i ended up waiting 2 yrs before ivf even tho i didnt ovulate on clomid at all 

shozie good luck with your appt  

silverglitter its good that you are getting checked out, things do sound a bit of a concern so hopefully you should find out what is going on  

tracey keep sniffing (if anyone else ie non ff read this im sure they would wonder whatthe heck is going on!! )

tots try to stay positve every egg counts and here's hoping your little embies grow into big strong ones hun   

Hugs
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Tracey - down regging is a nightmare! I did the injections rather than the sniffs for my long protocol. It was only because the supplier ran out of the spray that I used the injections, but  I think I would prefer to do it that way again, because at least you only have to do once a day. 

Ba - good luck for your meeting with Dr Khalaf on Thurs, I hope you get some answers. In terms of the follies I was told 15-16mm for the 3 leading follies was sufficient. I think they also collected my eggs a bit too early this time (after only 9 days of stimming) as only 2 out of 6 were mature. Some clinics also use estradiol levels as an indicator as to whether it is OK to collect, but Guys only do this for PCOS patients.

Tamelia - good luck with preparing for your FET

Totyu - hope you get good news on your fertlisation rates tomorrow

SHozie - good luck with starting the down regging this w/end

Silverglitter - I hope your silence isn't ominous! Have pm'd you, really hope they get to the bottom of it

Mani - maybe see you on July 4th?

Hi to everyone else....am off on hols to Corsica tomorrow so unless I get access to the internet, will post again when I get back.

Wiggie xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> Shozie what time is your appt tomorrow. I have an appt at 10.10


Tracey my appt is at 2pm. so will not see you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am finding my PMA waning a bit after today's scan.  They only found two decent sized follicles, both about 17.5mm.  I asked whether it would be better to continue stimming but they said that these two would grow too big and no good by Friday while others grew, but that would mean I would still only have two at best.

I was given the option of just doing an IUI insemination or going ahead with EC on Friday.  I opted for EC Friday.  Transfer will be on Sunday assuming they find two eggs and they both fertilise.
I have to keep telling myself that there will be two embryos to put back on Sunday but at 42 years old I don't know how likely that is.  They say that considering I have conceived 4 times in the past this might be a good omen.

Tracey


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Me again, they have rung to say EC is 10am Friday.  she then said trigger jab at 10.30 tongiht or tomorrow - I wasn't listening properly.  I assume tonight as that would be 36 hours before EC.
Can someone reassure you that my maths is correct and it should be tonight (wednesday night) for a Friday 10am collection.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tracey

dont be dishearthened 2 follies is still 2 follies - well done!!!! if there were none there would be no chance as it is you have two chances there!  

Re trigger, its definitely 36 hours so it would be tonight at 10.30 but if you are at all unsure then ring them up but hun did they not write it on your schedule form - if you have it just double check it? they always wrote the trigger times on my forms as well as EC dates and times, so you may find its all in writing anyway.

how exciting for you, hun im keeping fingers crossed for your ec     

Hugs
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all.

Went in for the HCG blood test yesterday and it just confirmed what i already knew that i wasn't pregnant. They got a Dr to ring me but missed the call. She left a number to ring back on which i did but no answer. I left it at that as i am feeling alot more better; probably just how i have reacted to the medications. I will just ask my questions on my follow up appointment with Dr Khalaf on the 27th.

Tracey - You definitely have to trigger 36 before egg collection. Like you, i didn't have my trigger times and date written on my form as they still had to schedule it and speak to the Drs regarding the times etc. So i got the call later on in the day confirming this. Did you get the Diclofenac suppository aswell to insert before EC? Oh, good luck for Friday. Hope you get 2 juicy eggs (or more!)!!!

Wiggie - have a lovely holiday. You deserve it...i wish i could go. I feel i need one, but am saving my hols for treatment in Aug-Sept. I'll miss your messages!  

Hi Mani T, Ba and everyone else...sorry a bit lazy to do personals. 

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi again

I decided not to have the diclofenac as when I had it for my hycosy i didn't get on with it.  They said I can just take some paracetamol after EC if I want.

A question, I haven't been given any cyclogest and I thought you had to start using the dreaded cyclogest bullets straight after EC.  Do they give them to you on EC day or a prescription for them?


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi ladies

Tracey, I had the cycligest delivered and took them from EC. I took my HCG on Sat night for EC on Monday.

I really hope both your follicles continue healthy eggs, I think I was triggered to late feel I may have missed out on at lease of the three other follicles.

Just an update one egg fertilised...so one embryo back on board. I am having a private blood test through my doctors in two weeks, am not happy with just a pee stick since it may miss a bio chemical pregnancy.

Has anyone managed to get Guys to do this?

Wiggie - Have a fab holiday!!!

Silverglitter - Hope your ok? wish you lots of luck with your next plan 

Tamsin - I found Guys disappointing, I thought it was because I was NHS this time. I was really not impressed that they did not do collections at the weekends. They failed to return my letters and calls.

Shozie - How are you??

I am hoping that this one embryo will stick, not sure how many more injections sniffs etc I can face!! (had 3 ivf and 3 iui in the last year)

I have been completley relaxed on the food drink front this time too....

Take care all
Tots


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Feeling rough today!!  Don't know if it's just the sniffing but seem to have a cold too.  Boo hiss.  Just waiting for AF then can start on the HRT tablets.  Definitely feeling more relaxed about everything this time round.  DP even agreed that if we get to a situation where we have to call it a day with the treatment we will foster children instead.  Always like to have a plan B.  Fingers crossed that we can get that BFP though.

Totyu, congrats on your embie, will be keeping everything crossed for you. Only ever just tested with the stick from Guys...oh and the several others i bought cheap off ebay.  My NHS cycle was better than the paid for one,  they seem to have taken on too much.

Tracey, i thought you should have cyclogest by now?  It's normally delivered at the start with the rest of your drugs.  Yes you start taking the day of EC, they may send you down to the pharmacy if they don't have any.   Bit naughty of them to have missed it.

Silverglitter, glad it didn't turn out to be ectopic.

Wiggie, have a fab holiday.

Shozie, it's actually a frozen blastocyst transfer this time round, well at least i hope anyway!  Just need it to survive the thaw as only have the one.  Good luck with the start of yours on Saturday.

Ba, hope you get all your answers.

Hi to Davis, Mani and everyone else too. 
xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - dont want to alarm you but I have always had my cyclogest delivered with my drugs right at the start. Its worth asking for them now I think. And dont worry about the 2 follies - I had over 20 follies on each ovary had over 20 eggs collected and ended up with 1 poor grade embryo. So quality is definately better than quantity! Good luck hun  

Silverglitter - I had my meeting with Dr K today. I thought he would be bending over to kiss my   but he was defensive and formidable in a professional way. He challenged alot of what I said, for example I mentioned that I was told I had to start again with clomid and not have IVF for 2 years from date of last m/c and he said not 'oh sorry' but 'I dont think they would have said that and if they did why did you not go to another clinic'. I couldnt quite believe it!  
Just telling you this so you can be prepared because he definately over powered me in the meeting. 

Tamelia - I was cold as well! Weird isnt it.

Totyu -   for you!!!

So Dr K managed to convince me that I wasnt triggered too early as I had 3 follies over 17mm. And 2 over 15mm and a woping 18 at around 14mm. 
He has offered to do my next cycle personally if we want and Im not sure what to do now? Im not happy with them at all. But I would have the best person working on my tx now and it is easy to get to which is important because I have to have daily bloods and scans every 2 days. Still I dont have any faith in them. Its so hard!

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!

Totyu - good luck on your  . With regards to hcg blood tests, guys definitely won't do it as it is expensive apparently; just have to do with the pee sticks. I only got it to rule out an ectopic as i was feeling very poorly and spotting all the time. Luckily i'm feeling a lot better now.

Ba - Thanks for the warning!!! I definitely will be preparing for the meeting. I'm quite looking forward as to what he has to say about my case. I've been told by a few clinics that i have contacted, that my early bleed would be due to lack of progesterone and estrogen. Lets see what he has to say. I know you don't feel comfortable having treatment at Guys anymore but i would seriously consider if Dr Khalaf is offering his services at no extra cost. At the end of the day he is one of the top consultants in London. I totally believe one of the reasons why our treatment was not successful was because there was no personal touch; we had 10 different people involved in the treatment; there was no continuity...does each person involved in the our treatment actually read our notes before they see us I don't think so! 

Tamelia - good luck on your treatment. Hope the litteleone survives the thaw and that you go on to have a successful treatment.

Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow. I had the cyclogest suppositories from my last abandoned cycle, but had these delivered at the same time as my DR and stimm drugs. I also had to use them on the evening of EC. I would get a prescription for that asap.

Shozie - How are you getting on? Hope everything is well with you.

Hi to everyone else!!! Friday tomorrow! Planning to watch Gone Baby gone and Prom night on the weekend....looking forward to that! Have a great weekend if i don't manage to log on tomorrow.

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just logging in to say a BIG thank you for your nice sticky thoughts! I really need them...as some you you have been in this position I am going through the scared stiff stage..so hubby and I are going on holiday next week so that I do not google IVF all day....

If I had to do this all over again and Mr k offered his services I would probably consider that...

In the meantime heres hoping this one sticks...

PS they put a two cell back, isn't that early? or is it a case of better in then out?

Good luck!!

Back in touch next week!!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

silverglitter- glad to hear it is not etopic. i am fine thanks, the pharmacist have just delivery all my drugs. so starting tomorrow with DR. exciting. 

do anyone know if 2 bottle of budereline is enough for the entire treatment? 

Totyu- it doesnt matter if it 2 cell or how early hun. my dd was a 2 cell and she is here today causing us trouble lol. all the best on your 2ww

Tamelia- how are you feeling now? i hope the cold have gone a bit

Tracey - have you managed to sort out your cyclogest and start taking them yet?

Ba- so have you thought about what you going to do now. either staying with guys or going somewhere else? it must be difficult decision to make. all the best with. i hope you make the right choice that will please you both

hello to mani, wiggie


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had my EC today and unfortunately they only found one egg in the two follicles.  Now have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out if it has fertilised   I am still feeling really tired and sore tummy.
I now have my cylogest.  Guys' gave me a copy of my original prescription which did have cyclogest on it - I am pretty sure the pharmacy didn't delivery it - I can't imagine that I can have lost it and when I had the previous pregnancy while downregging they told me to start using it and I had to rush to my Dr and get a prescription.

I must say I am getting fed up with putting my legs in stirrups.  I had an appointment for a smear test to follow up some treatment I had on CN2 cells a few months before this IVF.  I've postponed it until I know the outcome of this tx, but it means even if I get a BFN I will have to have yet another person poking around in my f........!


On the subject of Guy's performance, I must say I haven't had any problems.  Yes I have had a different nurse see me each time but then again I haven't had any appts other than the baseline scan, day 7 scan and then EC

Ba.  I would seriously consider Dr K's offer if it isn't going to cost you anything.  My follicles were 17mm on Wednesday when they triggered me.  When I asked whether I could continue stimming for a couple of days they advised that the 17mm follies would grow too big and they would be no good if I continued.  They said the other follies might get bigger but that there would be no advantage as the biggest two would have grown too big.

Silverglittter - glad you hear that you are feeling better.

Totyu.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  Assume my egg fertilises I will be in the same position as you by Sunday.  I asked about them putting back so early and they said that if they don't have a choice between which embryos to implant then it is a case of better in your womb than in the lab.

Shozie, I had two bottles of synarel (I think that is the same as buderline) and it lasted the treatment OK.

Tamelia.  I got a cold on day 1 of sniffing which lasted just under a week and made the whole sniffing business awful.  I felt that I just had to blow my nose and could only wait about 15 - 20 mins instead of the 30 mins they say you should.  I responded to the downregging just fine. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You have all gone very quiet.

My one solitary egg fertilised - hooray - and I had it transferred on Sunday  so I am now on the 2ww.  I have the week off work to lay on the sofa watching telly.
I just have to resist the temptation to scoff loads of chocolates while lying here.  If I am lucky enough to get a BFN I want to be a yummy mummy.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

sorry i have been a bit awol!!! just chilling after all the reports i had write serious need of some r&r at the mo

TRACEY!!!! Fantastic news, you are PUPO!!!! Eat as much choc as you like and lots of baby dust for your BFP         remember my DS was a single embie so keep positive vibes going (and if it helps im sure choc has lots of positive vibes naturally ingrained in every bite!! )

Tots keep your little one growing     

Shozie good luck with downregging, i cant wait to start again!!!

Tamellia let us know how you are going

Ba sorry i couldnt reply earlier, Mr K's offer does sound good but take your time to think through the options, good luck with whatever you decide, you know we will still be here for you

Silverglitter been meaning to ask was there any other reason then for your bleeds? not sure if you have had your follow up yet, couldnt remember the dates 

Wiggie hi long time no hear!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry if i missed u off not intentional!!!

I had a pants day today, rushed to guys for diabetes appt rushed back to local hosp for blood test - only to find gp hadnt filled in form properly so had to ring work and ask for the rest of the day off so i could go to the surgery and get the only appt they offered (with no apology BTW ). left feeling cheesed off, look like a dopey idiot at work, and knac.ered after all that running around!!!

Hope you all had a better day
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend.  I had to work Saturday (in a bar) and went to my sisters yesterday as we did a meal for Fathers Day.  Been feeling really rubbish, the cold has gone down to my chest and hurts when i cough, just been drained of energy.  Anyway am on the mend now, feeling much brighter today thank goodness. 

Waiting for AF to show, isn't this IVF business strange!!  You either deperately want AF to show or the complete opposite.  Have been sniffing for a week now and want to get started on the tablets, but can't!  I think my body knows I'm trying to hurry it on.

       Tracey and Totyu  Congrats on making it to the 2ww,  keeping everything crossed for you  .  When are your test dates?

Ba, you meeting sounded a bit scarey. I'm not very good with confrontation, I'd probably just get myself upset and cry.

Silverglitter I totally agree with you about the lack of continuity.

Shozie, hope the DR is going ok, got any side effects?  I keep getting major hot flushes and headaches.

Mani, sorry you had a bad day, you almost have to put you life on hold to work round appointments.  It's really hard to juggle sometimes.  I'm a childminder so to just drop what I'm doing at the drop of a hat to make an appointment is tough sometimes.

Hi to everyone else too. x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey well done on getting to 2 ww. lot of BFP vibes your way hun

Totyu- how is it going for you on your 2ww ? i hope you are relaxing

Tamelia- great you are on the mend. it must be horrible feeling like that. glad you getting better. i havent got no side effect yet but will see. last time when i was doing this treatment, i had a lots of headache, hot and cold flush but nothing here this time.

Mani- what a horrible day you had. it is hard when you are on a treatment and have to be joggling appt with your daily routime as well

hi to everyone else


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!!

Tracey - congrats on being PUPO. Lot's of sticky vibes your way.  

Totyu - How are you getting on. Sticky vibes to you too, hun!  

Tamelia - Great to hear you're feeling better. i agree about wanting AF to appear one minute and then not wanting it to show the next....  It's a crazy world!

Mani T - Sorry to hear you had a crap day. My G.P. is the same...useless. Regarding my bleed, no, i haven't had any explanation yet. I sort of left it at that as i felt better shortly after my blood test (psychological?). However, i have been getting blood stringy blood bits in my CM, just a tiny bit though...don't know if AF is going to appear soon. Probably, i normally have a 25-26 day cycle. I haven't  had my follow up appointment yet. It's next Friday 27th June.

Shozie - How's DR getting on? Any side effects? You'll be stimming before you know it! I wish i was cycling aswell!!!! But planning to do that in Aug-Sept. Trying to get back in shape again.

Ba - How are you?

Did i miss anyone? Sorry if i have.

Not much from me. Gone back to my normal routine...my beloved gym classes etc....I can honestly say that i am feeling alot better now. I am not feeling the urge to do another cycle ASAP and feeling down all the time. I am looking forward to treatment in Aug-Sept; and till then i will just enjoy the summer and feeling normal again. I am also looking forward to my follow up appointment with Dr Khalaf and what he has to say. I will then get copies of my notes and send it to the IVF clinic in Czech where we are planning to dp our next cycle.  I hope this will be the one for us.  

Till next time.   to you all!!!

Silverglitter79


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

silverglitter -nice to hear from you. glad you are feeling better and keeping focus for your next cycle. i really do hope it work for you.

i am fine thanks. dr going fine. no side effect yet. but was in alot of pain yesterday and today with wisdom tooth. went to see my doctor who gave me anti'b as my gum is really swollen.
do anyone know if that is allright to take while dr. i have tried calling the nurse but cant get through. so i started taking the anti;b as i am in alot of pain. i hope it will be fine

Tracey & Totyu- how are you both feeling

hope everyone is fine


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shozie, I can't think why you couldn't take antibiotics while DR.  The nurses line is all well and good but I found that they seem to take over 24 hours to respond lately.

I am very well, enjoying laying on the sofa ordering DH about, so far I have made him clean out the wheely bin, wash the kitchen floor, clean the windows and hoover the house.  So far 2ww isn't driving me too mad as it is too early to start thinking about whether it has worked.  I'm sure I will be driven mad before the end though


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't been around much recently as I've been very busy, and I've just had lots of reading to do on here to catch up on

Firstly Tracey - congratulations on being PUPO - lots of sticky vibes going your way.

Ba - I'm not very impressed with Guys at the moment either!  our 1st appointment was OK.  2nd appointment the doctor didn't turn up we were waiting over an hour before we found that out - although after reading the poster that says that if you're kept waiting more than 30 mins then ask at reception what was happening I did ask twice about our appointment and was told I should be more patient.  So we were eventually seen 11/2 hours late.  Appointment made for DH to have SSR.  Day before that was due they phoned to postpone it for another 2 weeks.  Then we had appointment scheduled to see Mr K for a follow up.  That appointment was cancelled twice, so we finally got to see him on 3rd scheduled appointment, and like you said, I felt that he got the better of us and didn't really answer our questions satisfactorily and just directed any blame away from his clinic.  I asked for a copy of our notes and was given an invoice and told to phone and pay with a credit card.  I see that payment was charged to my credit card on 22nd May, and we were told we would have them in about a week, but still no notes.  I know that it's more important that they get the medical things right - but their administration seems so disorganised that I don't know how much faith I have in them.  However, if you don't have to have Mr K as your sole consultant, then as others have said, that may be a good thing?

Hello to everyone else too - sorry not to go through all the personals, but I'd better be getting to bed as I have an early start tomorrow


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Clotted Cream - Love your avatar pic! I want them NOW!!!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Clotted cream - OH yes!! Thats exactly what Dr K did to me. I asked in advance to see lab sheets from the day and he wouldnt let me see them saying its against patient confidentiality so I asked to just see results not names and he went on to say the average on any given day was between 20 and 95 % and wouldnt answer my question on what the fertilisation rates were on the same day as me. All I want to do is rule out lab error on that day. I asked to see the results of test on my eggs where as at the time I asked for this to happen and he wouldnt show me (I suspect they didnt happen) he just said that if anything abnormal was found it would have been recorded on my notes.
I asked in advance to see my E2 levels and he said he didnt have them and couldnt give them to me. I asked what the average fertilisation rates where for the clinic and he said 45-85% - that not an average thats a range. I asked 5 times what went wrong on my tx and he said to stop asking as he didnt know and had no opinion at all. I also had waits of 1 hour plus including 2.5 hours when I was NBM, 1.5 hours late for IUI insemination and 1 hour late for EC. Let alone the phone calls with nurses when they told me they couldnt find my notes so I had to tell them what to do!
Dr K was a tough tough cookie and deflected all blame without answering questions directly. I will be making formal complaints but only after my next cycle as I dont want it to adversely impact my cycle with Dr K if we do it again with them.

Tamelia - I was very calm and collected in my meeting and then at the end burst into tears. I felt like Dr K loved it (he visibly grinned) because it confirmed his status and he was then able to offer me counselling as if I was simply damaged goods (I am but Im also clued up).

Tots & Tracey - sending vibes your way   FYI - My lovely boy was a 2 day transfer as its what they use to do in those days. 

We will take up Dr K offer. Im not happy with Guys but figure if we get the top guy to do our tx we stand a better chanceof a BFP then if we take our chances on a clinic we dont know. Its also probably gonna be our last try. 

FYI - Dr K said they were moving upstairs to a new floor and that it was happening in August so that would impact tx during that month.

Ba
x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Ba for the info re the moving of floors.  Doesn't sound like your meeting was too helpful.  Of course they will not acept liability for anything.  I had to phone them today about scan dates and they are just so non commital with anything they say.  I did get a call back quite quickly though.
Sorry they upset you, I'm not surprised, alot of it is just pure frustration and feeling like you are being treated like another sheep going through the dip, well that's I feel sometimes anyway.
I think it is worth giving them another chance, at least they should be more on the lookout this time and hopefully you should get top class service..... and they know all your history!!
I'm even considering seeing if Dr K can do my transfer as he helped make my first cycle a BFP.  In my crazy way of thinking i felt that by not having him do it last time round was the reason for my BFN.  Any idea what he would charge?
I just hope they make up for all their failings next time for you.
Tamsin xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia.  I am fairly sure they charge an extra £700 for a named consultant - that is what they told me a few months back.


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi

I have only just found this thread. PLease can I join!

I had my treatment last month at Guys and found them really good up until I got a BFN and left my message.  I was obviosly very upset that day and no one called me back.  I wasnt sure whether to continue on with my progesterone or not.

They eventually called back the following evening and asked if I needed couselling - which was prob 36hrs too late.. but I wouldnt hod this against them as I found the clinic very friendly and supportive for the rest of the time.  Our meeting is next Tuesday and I will mention the lack of support on OTD.

I have had a 2nd AF since OTD on 28th May 2 weeks later.  It was very light and brown (TMI) Is this normal after treatment??


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Girls, mind if I gate crash? We are just about to go on the wait list at guys for our nhs round, and intrigued to know the inside news!

Hi to Lisa, Tracey, Mani and Wiggie who I know from the London board and big hi and   to all I don't know yet  

We had dr el-touhkey (sorry sp) for our initial consultation on Wednesday, who was great and actually offered us options  ! But I understand dr k is the top chap?

Beegey   x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

I just lost my post ...so here goes again 

Hi Lisa and Beegey I hope we can help you, I can only speak for myself i have found Guys to be great which is why i have kept going back there!

Lisa sorry im not really able to comment on af but i understand that quite a few girls have had af changes after tx, so i hope someone else can help (i didnt ever have a natural cycle, only after provera)

Beegey Mr Khalaf is the director of the unit and as tracey says you can get him for £700 extra, i havent ever done this before, i only found out about it recently but i have been thinking about it

tracey hope you are well and keeping little one snug and warm

Have a great weekend everyone, sorry i didnt do personals properly

Hugs
mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am very well thanks Mani.  Nearing the end of the first week of my 2ww - wondering what is going on in there.  Still feel v optimistic.

I am meeting up with a friend this afternon who has just bought home her 2nd adopted child - a 9 month old.  I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey & Totyu - hows things? Are you completely round the bend? When is test day?  for you both

Beegey - Dr El T (cant spell it either) was a really nice guy I thought. He did my ET but it never stood a chance of success so I dont think that the BFN had anything to do with him. Good luck. How long did you have to wait for your NHS go? I was on the waiting list for 3.5 years (Lambeth/Kings) and was actually BFP by the time it came through.

Hi to everyone else

OK so I am dieting now to lose all the weight I have gained during the last year of tx. 3 stone! Its criminal but a very visual expression of my self loathing for my body due to it's failure to produce babies - wow psychobabble but true. Anyone else find themselves hating their body? Comfort eating? Feeling less of a woman and let down? Wish I could get over blaming myself for all of this.

I am also thinking of taking DHEA. Anyone else tried this? One of the girls on here raved about it to me recently and is sure that her BFP is all down to taking it (although she did have a 4 embie transfer so maybe that was it).
Speak soon
Ba
x

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

[alert]Members are reminded that FF does not condone or encourage self medicating and advice from an expert should be sought[/alert]

DHEA is a steroid hormone and is not readily available in the UK ie you can not buy it over the counter, nor can it be prescribed....it currently has no licence in the UK.

For this reason, please discuss taking this with your consultant before self administering.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, well I'm on day 4 of HRT now and feeling ok...i think apart from the usual weight gain, headache and tiredness, had upset stomach too but don't know if this is related to the drugs or a little bug.  Lovely isn't it!!
Daughter teething too and was sick in her cot last night, major clean up operation went on and now she's on a milk ban for 24 hours, poor thing. 
Anyway, looking forward to my scan next Thurs 3rd to check if the HRT has worked and my lining is nice and thick ready for transfer.

Ba, i am with you on everything you said and i know exactly how you feel about hating our bodies.  The drugs are going to make you feel c**p and hormonal to start with also i find they make me put on weight instantly whether i comfort eat or not then because i think i can't do anything about it and get fed up how i look in the mirror i think what the heck and bad things.  My energy levels drop too which makes me hungrier.  The bad thing is that you have to work at getting the weight off too.  I keep buying new things which i can't afford just to feel better then get even more upset because they don't look nice so give them all away and get even more down. It's a viscous circle but you have to tell yourself it won't be this way forever and it's just our bodies preparing for pregnancy and once we all have our babies we can all slowly get back to normal. 

Tracey, thanks for the info on cost for Dr Khalaf, think I might use this if and when i have my next fresh cycle.  Not long to go for you know?  are you feeling optimistic?  I hope so as i think this really helps.

Lisa, my AF's after treatment have been a bit odd too, very late and sorry for tmi but very mucusey and yes just different really.  it's just the drugs but speak to the nurses if you are worried.  My opinion of Guys has been more negative reecently just purely as i think they are overstretched but the last couple of times i've made contact with them they have been very helpful and phoned me back straight away.
Think it depends on who you get at that time and what frame of mind you are in yourself.  Suppose they are just so use to churning everyone through the system and it is just a job to them...not that this helps our feelings!

Hi Beegey, hello  and i'm glad your consultation went well.

Hi Mani and everyone else too.

xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba i know what you mean re body hating, Ive had 7 years of no AF and FAT FAT FAT and finally have started having periods, the relief i feel is just unbelievable, and i finally feel 'normal' again (well as normal as you can be with fert probs), so when you get there im sure you will feel good too hun. i thought dr El Toukhy was good too, when i had my last m/c he was very kind and helped me get through it as it was so convoluted

Im quite worried about the new unit opening i know they have said on their site that there will be a limited service in august and that's when i planned for my tx as its my summer holidays. i cant realistically do it in sept because of having a brand new class and needing time off so im panicking now about what to do. i also feel upset cos ive been planning on an aug tx since feb this year and i cant get my head round not having it then. ive got an appt in july so i hope i can find out dates then

Hope you all have a lovely evening
Hugs
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just to say hi and I'm back from hols! Have tried to catch up with everything that's been happening while I've been gone.....

Interesting to hear about your views of Dr K. I don't think any doctor is going to admit anything has gone wrong (Mr K didn't when I told him that my 2nd lap at UCH found totally contradicting results to the 1st one his team didi at Guys). But if you still have confidence in him then I think it is worth having him oversee your treatment. 

I have always found Dr El T to be an absolute sweetie though, and as he is not yet a fully-fledged consultant, has not yet developed the arrogance that some of the more senior doctors have! I have my follow up with him at Guys next week. I don't think we'll be going back to Guys for another cycle, but I am still interested to hear what they have to say.

Tracey - good luck with the rest of your 2ww

Beegey - hello again and welcome to the thread! How long is the NHS waiting list in your area? And did you ever get anywhere with your tests etc in terms of the likely cause of your IF?

Hi to everyone else, sorry to anyone I've missed

Wiggie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all well... its a BFN for me I am afraid....

Bit down so will log back later for personals.


Tots


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tots -   Its so hard, but we of all people understand. Here if you want to rant, cry and scream


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry Totyu.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Tots i have been there too.  I am so sorry for you, it is such a horrible feeling.  It doesn't feel like it now but each day that passes is another day of coming to terms with everything that has happened.  Cry, grieve, get angry, do whatever you need to do to get it out of your system and you will start to feel stronger again and ready to fight the world again before you know it.
Thinking of you.xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tots im so very sorry to hear this news. Look after yourself and as the others have said we are here for you hun

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Tots - really sorry, you take care of yourself

Wiggie xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tots- really gutted for you.

Tamelia what time is your appt on thursday. i am going there at 9.30 to see if i have dr well and to start the gonal f injection


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Totyu, i'm so sorry to hear your news. I can totally relate to what you are going through as it's not long ago that i also was in the same position as you. Take care of yourself.  

Silverglitter


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post to say it is all over for me.  AF arrived this morning - definatley AF.  I don't feel as bad as I thought I would considering how convinced I was that this would work.  So much for PMA.

I have already rung Guy's to try and fix up a follow up as I want to start again asap.

Tracey


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - so sorry hun, its just not fair is it. You really are an inspiration to me. Your positive attitude and courage is someting that I need to learn as I am inclined to just crumble in the face of adversity. Its great to see that you are feeling ready for your next tx. Will you wait 2 cycles or try to do it back to back? If you wait 2 cycles we might be cycle buddies, you never know.
Ba
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for your kind words Ba. they can't fit in my follow up until 28 july. I will start again asap after that. I will be 43 in nov so time is not on my side.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

tracey i am so very sorry hun, i really had everything crossed for you   take care of yourself and im thinking of you
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am lucky enough to have one beautiful Son and I never forget that.  Me and DH are OK, just keeping posiitve with the thought that we will have another go and next time it willl be successful - I am an eternal optimist - not that I have any reason to be!!!!
A friend told me about a restaurant that is doing staff training offering free meals so we have booked for tomorrow lunchtime.  Also I had a coffee this afternoon and glass of wine this evening - two things I have been denying myself for the last few weeks.

I hope you all have a good weekend.

Tracey


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tracey, sorry to hear about your news.   It really isn't fair. How many more of us have to go through this Whats going on with guys? I thought they were one of the best?

Anyway, i went for my follow up consultation this afternoon and saw Dr El-Toukhy; i was booked in to see Dr K, so don't know what happened there. This is the 2nd time i've met Dr El T and actually prefer him over Dr K as he has a more personal touch when explaining things and was very helpful with answering our questions.

Basically he said that we did well this time round with regards to the eggs and the embryos that we had; all eggs (12) collected were mature and 6 fertilised; so that there was potential for me to get pregnant. It was just unfortunate that they did not stick. As i started bleeding from Day 7, he said that it would be wise for me to have a hysteroscopy performed to have a look at my womb to see if there is anything that could prevent the embies from implanting before starting another cycle and because i have been known to get polyps so these will be removed at the same time if they find any. He said that he would do it on the NHS for me. I signed the consent papers and will book me in. The approximate waiting time for this he said would be 8-12 weeks; so just in time before we plan the next treatment. He also said that he would write to my gp to arrange for a colposcopy to be performed as during ET they said that my cervix was sore and had traces of blood, so to have a look at that aswell. I actually might go to see my gp and get her to refer me before Dr El Toukhy's letter gets to her so i can get referred asap. Also, he gave me a choice of upping my progesterone suppositories to 2/day or have the gestone injections; obviously i chose the latter.

I am hoping to get my NHS funded cycle moved forward as i complained to the practice manager of my gp practice about my gp. Basically, i complained that she did not refer me for gynae investigation or ivf treatment earlier than she should have, considering my medical history. As Dh has low sperm count/motility she assumed staright away that was the problem and did not send me away for tests. The only tests i had performed was the blood test which came back normal, so she assumed there was no problems with me and sent us away to keep on trying. We did this for 2 years. I literally had to beg her to refer me for ivf treatment. She sent me for gynae investigations where they found that i had blocked tubes which was likely to be the cause of the infection i got in 2002. This took another year before they removed the tubes. So all in all 3 years wait. My gp knew all about this and should have taken this into consideration. My gp wrote to me and apologised and agreed to write to the PCT to get my date moved. My arguement was that i should have been referred when it was 1st identified that we were unable to conceive naturally and should now be receiving NHS funded treatment and not be spending thousands on self funded treatment. So we'll see what she does next. I am going to see her hopefully next week and discuss this with her and also get her to refer me for the colposcopy.

Sorry if this has just gone on and on and is all about me. Just wanted to share what has been going on in the past few weeks since my bfn.

Tracey and Totyu - keep strong and stay positive. Next time will be our time.

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI all

Tracey - really sorry to hear about your BFN as well, great that you are keeping positive and thinking out your next cycle

SG - really interesting to hear about your follow-up and your tussle with your GP. I too have found most GPs to not be very proactive when it comes to fertility investigations. I asked one of the female GPs in my local surgery whether I should have a laparoscopy when I started to have irregular bleeding, but she said I didn't need one. It was only when I saw the doctor in the endometreosis clinic at Guys that she was horrified that I hadn't been referred sooner for a lap. I don't think GPs really understand gynae issues and usually come back with the "go away and keep on trying" response. However once it was confirmed that I had endo and blocked tubes they did put me on the waiting list and agreed to back-date my date of entry to when I was first diagnosed. Still have to wait another year for NHS treatment though - and I'll be nearly 40 then!

In your case I think it's a good idea to have a hysteroscopy before your next cycle, I have had 3 (2 at the same time as my laps) and they were fine. Polyps or fibroids can cause heavy bleeding and clotting - and I found my periods were much less heavy and painful once I'd had the fibroids removed (didn't address the endo though).

Hi to Ba. Mani, Shozie, Tamelia and everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Silverglitter - we had our first appointment with our gp regarding IF when I was 27. First ACU appointment when I was 28. First IVF when I was 33 and now at 38 Im still ttc. If you take it from my gp appointment that 11 years - with 10 solid years of medicated ttc!! Ive learnt that you really have to be the expert and just dictate to them what you want done. 
Its interesting that you had a 50% fertilisation rate. Are you happy with this? Because my fert rate was 20% with no explanation or opinion as to why I am just curious to see if it could be a clinic thing or not?

I have a question for you all - to get a copy of your notes they charge £25. However, legally we are all entitled to copies of our notes within 30 days of request under the freedom of information act. Do you think that if I put a request in via this FOI via the hospital that the notes I receive will be the same? I know its only £25 but its my medical history I own it so I think they are trying it on. What do you think?

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ba.  I can't see why the notes you would receive under a FOI request would be any different.  However, I wonder, if you are going ahead with your next tx with Dr Khaled seeing you personally whether this would annoy him.  It can't be good for tx if you and your consultant aren't happy with each other.  Just a thought.

Wiggie, have you had your consult at Lister yet?

I am very impatient and want to start my next tx after my next period which would be just before my follow up on 28 July.  For this reason, and that on further research Guy's success rate for my age is 9% when Lister is 14% London Fertility Centre 14%, Woking Nuffield 12% (from HFEA website).  So I am considering moving clinic.  Is it unreasonable to expect that I could get a consultation and start tx within the next 28 days?

Any thoughts would be very much appreciated.

Tracey


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Ba - re: fertilisation rate; i was actually expecting a higher fertilisation rate as all my eggs were mature, and we had ICSI, so even though DH has oligospermia i was hoping for at least 80%. For some reason, i think the staff they have at the moment (embryologists) are not doing that good of a job. Just my opinion. Look at us, none of us have had a bfp in the last 3-4 months. Surely at least one of should have got a positive. There is something seriously wrong here. I am hoping for a higher fertilisation rate 2nd time round as i've got DH on Wellman vits and i should be fine without added supplement should the hysteroscopy and colposcopy come out fine. Re: my GP, i'll be going to see her sometime this week and get her to write to the PCT regarding our funding. In the meantime, i am looking at treatment at Repofit in Czech Rep. I am just waiting for my notes from guys.

Moving onto the subject of medical notes - I just paid the £25 with the authorisation letter last follow up appointment. I can't be bothered with challenging them to be honest. I just want my notes quick. When i requested for my notes from the Royal Free, i had to pay them aswell. I can't remember how much, but it was a flat rate then 10-15p per copy/sheet. So, i think you do really need to pay for these, although i do agree that £25 is a bit too steep. 

Tracey - I would wait until your at least 2 AF's (they usually say 3, which i am planning to do - maybe 4 actually) which would be the one after your follow up consultation for your body to get rid of the medication etc. and for you to just chill for a bit. I understand that you are desperate to start ASAP but i would seriously give your body time to recover from the medication. Wouldn't you want to hear 1st what they have to say re: outcome of the cycle? Surely you'd want to hear that before embarking onto a new cycle? Just my opinion hun.

Wiggie - how are you? It's nice that your gp /pct agreed to backdate your treatment from when you were first diagnosed. Thats what i am hoping to happen. Let's hope my meet with my gp is a fruitful one. She owes me anyway...lol.

Hi everybody else. Hope you're all good. Weather has been good lately. Lets hope it stays that way!

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey i agree with silverglitter they do say 3 cycles before trying again

i have my follow up on fri but am seriously worried now the website for guys says no new cycles til end of aug and previously it said end july so they have obviously changed it recently. i had thought i would be ok for my tx but now i dont know what they are going to say. it will seriously mess up my plans if they cant do me in aug as i have all my hols then and i cant start in sept - work is just too damn stressful at that time of the year.

waiting with anxiety now

hope you are all well - sorry its been mainly me stuff!
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while just having a busy time of it at home at the moment.  Nothing bad just very busy.  
Thought i'd just pop on and let you know I'll be at Guys tomorrow for my scan to check if the spray and HRT has workied in prep for FET.  All being well it should take place fingers crossed next week.  I will ask them about the move and how it will affect everyone.
Shozie, good luck for your appointment in the morning, i will probably miss you as mine is at 1.20.
Tracey, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you, i hope you are coping ok with the bad news, it is so hard to take isn't it.
SG so glad things are moving on for you even if it does involve alot more poking about.  Must feel reassuring though knowing that something constructive is being done.
Hi Mani, Ba, Wiggie, Tots, Lisa, Beegey and anyone else.  Got to fly but will pop on tomorrow to give you an update.
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Silverglitter and Mani.  thanks for your advice about waiting a bit.  I am just such an impatient person, and being 43 in November is making me think that every month counts.  As my next AF will be just before my follow up at guys I would have to wait until after the end August AF anyway.

As I was such a poor responder - only 1 measly egg - does that mean they might consider putting me on short protocol at a higher stim dose, or does it make it even less likely.  You can see how impatient I am, I don't like the wait 3 weeks from AF to downreg and the downreg time!!!

I think Guy's could have monitored me more and upped my dose in an attempt to produce more follies.  As they only scan at end of downreg and then 9 days later it doesn't leave any time for adjustments to the dose.  Also, they didn't test my FSH levels which might have indicated that I would need a higher dose.

I am going to book a consultation at the Lister and before that make an appt with my GP to check my FSH, Thyroid and other tests that the Lister like the answer to so I have it all before my appt.

I don't know what I will do if my next tx doesn't work as with my age and finances it will have to be the last try.

I don't mean to sound like a moaner - I already have one beautiful son whom I am extremely grateful for.

Sorry about rambling on and on about myself!

How is everyone else?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

traceymohair said:


> Silverglitter and Mani. thanks for your advice about waiting a bit. I am just such an impatient person, and being 43 in November is making me think that every month counts. As my next AF will be just before my follow up at guys I would have to wait until after the end August AF anyway.


Hi

Just wanted to agree with Silverglitter and Mani. The majority of clinics would advise you to wait at least 3 months/natural cycles before having another treatment.

Whilst I can appreciate your impatience, you need to remember that your body, particularly your ovaries and womb, have been through an awful lot with the drugs, hormones and the EC/ET procedures. Your ovaries will have swelled during stimms and you must allow these to rest and recover.

Wouldn't it be better to have another treatment cycle when your body has had time to rest and get over the stressful impact that IVF is....and possibly your response will be better.....rather than to bombard your ovaries with hormones in a very short space of time ?

Obviously this will all be discussed at your follow up appointment but it really is worth considering having at least 3 natural cycles in between.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

i have to agree with you there Tracey regarding if they could have monitor you more closely. deciding either to up the dose or not. because of my history of producing too much follicle and my oestradiol level been very high, they have decided to monitor me very closely and they have told me i might be coming to the clinic every other day or everyday for blood test to make sure my  level will oestradiol  not be too high, when i start taking gonal f

maybe you could discuss this with them on your follow up

on the note of medical note, we had to pay £56 to get ours from another clinic to bring them to Guys. so i am guessing Guys are not bad compare to some

tamelia- all the best for tomorrow

silverglitter- how are you feeling now?
hello to mani, minxy,Davis, Wiggie, tots

Beegey- welcome to the board, looking forward to hearing all about your treatment


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just to add to the views of others: Tracey I think you should definitely wait until you have had 3 cycles before trying again. I think at this stage 1 month later isn't going to make any difference - and may in fact help because your body has had a chance to recover between treatments. In the past 12  months I have had 2 laps and  2 IVFs and I feel like I definitely need a break! 

They may recommend a short protocol for you this time - which is great because you don't have to down-reg. You don't need to re-do your hormone profile if you have had the tests done in the last 12 months for most clinics (some say 6 months). If you do the FSH test too soon after tx it will give you a high result anyway, because of the FSH still in your system. Some clinics take the highest FSH over a 12 month period as the baseline.

If you were thinking of changing clinics it could take even longer before your start tx - e.g. for the Lister there is a 3 week wait for a consultation - and some like to re-do investigations e.g. scans etc before starting tx.

Mani - could you go to another clinic if Guys can't take you in August? I can understand you needing to have tx in the summer hols

Silverglitter - sounds like you're feeling better, good luck with your plans to get tx in Czech

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracey - i'd take the contrary view and say start another cycle asap. When i asked Guys about whether it was necessary to wait or not between cycles, the answer was basically "no" unless you had some particular issue in the previous treatment. 
I believe this is particularly true if they do decide to put on short protocol (which it sounds to me like you should ask for - plus extra monitoring, which is inherently part of SP anyway.)
this is just my view - that time is of the essence, though of course it depends on your state of mind and making sure your body is in good shape (which they can tell by scanning you in any case before starting stims)
best wishes. sorry your last tx didn't work.
xC


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well I got a phone call yesterday from Guys to say that they will be sending me my notes free of charge given the circumstances. Which begs the question what circumstances as they denied everything! Well Im sure now, free Dr K and free notes is as much of an admission of liability as Im gonna get - they definately made a mistake with me! Whilst I was on the phone I asked if they are restricting tx during the move and they said that they were but now it was really necessary anymore. So looks like its all on again.

Tracey - I have a friend who has done 4 IVF cycles back to back at the Lister. She has only waited for 2 cycles after a m/c. I have to say I wouldnt want to do that as I get ovaries the size of bl**dy footballs (well it feels that way to me) and my m/c's messed my head up so much I couldnt function. But I know that it can be done.

Silverglitter - I looked into Reprofit yesterday and its certainly cheaper, but what are their success results like? I like the thought of tx oversee's but I need constant monitoring for OHSS so have to have bloods and scans every 2 days. 
Does anyone know if that excludes me for tx oversee's? I wouldnt want to leave my DS for anymore than a couple of days.

Hello to everyone else - feeling very braindead today so maybe do more personals another day!
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sorry I meant to say - wasNT neceesary to restrict tx due to the move!


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Wiggie, Shozie - yes, i'm feeling great and back to my normal self. Just looking forward to treatment in Sept-October (providing the hysteroscopy and colposcopy come back as all clear. I have lost a couple of pounds already and can fit back into my trousers. Sill need to loose a bit on the love handles though  

Ba - The success rates are almost 50% (if i'm not mistaken - need to look into that a bit more). I can send you the price list and the contact person if you wish. I am in contact with one of the top doctors there (Dr Stepan) and he is very nice and knowledgeable. If you go to the international page, under Czech rep you'll see how popular Dr Stepan is. I plan to spend as little time there before EC and spend more time during the 2ww. I will have my scans done here in London. I have looked into this and will cost £100 per scan in Lweisham hospital as a private case. PM me if you want more info. Jinemed in Turkey is good also. You stay there for 17-18 days and is £3100 all in for tx. I have contacted a couple of international clincs. If you want more info, let me know.

Hi everyone else, sorry, need to dash off to dinner with friends now. I'm going to Fantozzi restaurant in Southgate - anyone know of thet resto? It's itallian...hmm...pizza and pasta...!!!! yum!

Silverglitter79


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello
had my scan appt today to see if i had dr well and it was fine. the nurse gave me my first shot of gonal f this morning. 
i have to go back to the clinic on monday for a blood test.

Tamelia- how was your appt today?


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Shozie, glad your appointment went well and are now on the stimms.  I got to see Regina who is a very nice nurse and she did my scan.  She was looking for a measurement of 8 but i was only 6.9 no metter how many time she measured or how i laid.  We had a bit of a laugh over it but unfortunately I'm not ready yet and need to go back next Thursday for another scan...bummer.  Should mean FET should take place Tuesday 15th.  She said blastocysts have a good chance of thawing and they would only contact me if there was a problem.  Feeling more positive about this cycle than i was the fresh one but i need to get psat the next hurdle of the thawing.  Good luck for Monday.  What is the blood test for? xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia.  Good luck for next Thursday's scan.  Keep up that PMA. 

Shozie,  glad you are stimming now.  Good luck, what blood test will you have on Monday?

Silverglitter.  I'm glad you are getting back to normal and fitting into your clothes.  I thought I had put on a bit of weight recently but was shocked to see on the scales that it is 3/4 of a stone! How was your dinner?

BA.  I'm glad you are getting your notes for free.  Have you got a definate date for your next tx?

Thanks everyone for the thoughts on how long I should wait.  As my ovaries didn't seem to do very much on treatment and I had absolutely no symptoms from either down regging or stimming and my AF following treatment is 100% on time and normal in terms of amount and length I don't think my body has been partiuarly stressed by it all.  Emotionally I am very resliant so that side of thigns isn't a problem. I will start another tx as soon as I can but in logistical terms I think there will be at least one natural AF before I can start. 

I have my Guy's follow up on 28th July and a consult appt at The Lister on 7th August.  I am going to try and get my GP to do all the bloods they can possibly want to avoid that delaying anything.  My gut instinct is to go wth The Lister as their success rate for my age is 14% compared to Guy's 9%, however it will be at least £1,000 more expensive.

Wiggie.  thanks for your thoughts, it is interesting to know that my recent tx will alter my FSH levels as I was going to ask my GP to test them on my next day 2.  Have you had your consult at the Lister yet?  I have made an appointment for 7 August?

I am going to stay with a girlfriend this weekend and am really looking forward to a good old gossip!


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have just lost my post!   I must rememver to copy what i have just typed before i hit the post button!!!

I'm so angry!!!! I'll post again tomorrow. 

Silverglitter79 x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you tamelia and Tracey, next thursday will be here before you know it Tamelia. i hope by then the drug will have make you to dr well.

the blood test i will be having on monday is oestradiol level, because i had ohss previously they want to monitor me closely this time so if the oestradiol level is heading toward 10,000 then it s indicating that i will be getting ohss. so the blood test will also decide if they should lower my dosage of gonal F.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Right! Here we go again! This post better stay!

Shozie - good luck on the stimms, hope you produce lots of juicy eggs, but hoping you don't overstimulate aswell.

Tamelia - Good luck with treatment. Hope time flies fast for you. Lot's of   coming your way.

Wiggie - How are you? Have you had your follow up yet? What did they say? Oh, and thanks for the information about the FSH still being in your body after treatment. When is the best time to have day2/3 bloods taken after tx do you reckon then? I have had 2 since tx. 1 was when i bleed on Day 6 and the 1 after that was the natural one. I was planning to have levels checked again on next AF (July), but maybe wait till August AF? I have my blood forms ready.

Tracey - Dinner was great thanks! You seem to be feeling better. Hope everything goes well for you on your next cycle. Lets hope the next one is the ONE! Oh, and well done on loosing weight (without even trying!) I wish i could be like that! I really have to work hard to try and stay the same size, which means watching what i eat and doing 4-5 classes at the gym weekly! 

I went to my gp yesterday to discuss my complaint and what the next steps would be. She said that with my consent, she will write to my PCT to review my funding for IVF as i should've been referred earlier than 2007 (we were trying since 2004!). I also asked her for a blood form for day 2/3 bloods for FSH, LH, TFT (Thyroid), Prolactin - Levels which have been requested by Dr Stepan at Reprofit. My GP just added the progesterone levels as she too is wondering why i bled so early in my cycle. I also asked her to refer me for a colposcopy (as requested by Dr El Toukhy) as my cervix was quite sore during ET. My hysteroscopy is going to be done by guys under the NHS. My gp was very willing to let me have my bloods taken by the practice nurse at her surgery as the local hospitals where they do blood tests is only on an appointment basis. She's very nice to me now and very willing to do everything...wonder why  

Ba - hope you are finding the information i sent to you interesting. Alot of reading, i know. Let me know what you think of them once you've been through them. 

Right, lets hope this post sticks. I am going to copy it first before i send it. 

Lot's of love,
Silverglitter79


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Well I had both my consult at the Lister and my follow up at Guys yesterday - and it was useful to have them both on the same day. Both said that if I were to do another cycle with my own eggs they would stick with short protocol (as I seemed to respond slightly better on sp), increase my dosage from 300 to 450 units to see if it might get 1 or 2 extra eggs, and change from Gonal f to Menopur, which contains both LH and FSH, rather than just FSH which is in Gonal F. Guys would also increase my cyclogest to 2 per day (which I think Lister prescribe as a matter of course).

The Lister said it was worth at least 1 or 2 more goes with my own eggs, as they would normally only advise going down the donor route if someone was only producing 1 or 2 eggs. Tarek at Guys was more pessimistic, as he said based on my cycles so far I have poor egg quality and my success rate is likely to only be 10-15%, even with the change in protocol, as there is no strong evidence to say that any of the changes would make a significant difference to the outcome.

Both said I could try again on my next cycle if I wanted, as 2 cycles is the minimum gap (although I would probably wait until Aug/Sept). 

Tracey FYI - the Lister said I don't need to re-do my hormone blood tests, as the data from my two cycles is sufficient and they don't believe in repeat testing.

So our dilemma is, given that both Guys and the Lister have proposed exactly the same protocol, whether to have a final try with my own eggs at Guys, change to a different clinic (and spend £1000 more), or go straight down the donor egg route.

Decisions, decisions! ANy thoughts?

Silverglitter - great that your GP is willing to do your bloods and that you have lined up Lewisham to do your monitoring

Tamelia - hope your lining thickens up soon

Ba - well done on getting Guys to agree free notes and free Dr K, as you say it's the least they can do. Not sure how the tx abroad works with OHSS monitoring

Shozie - good luck with stimms

Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

i had my follow up yesterday and the dr said there should be no problem re tx in aug, which i was so releived about, so he has said to start with next af and have baseline scan. Im doing the short protocol again but as my E2 levels were so high last time they are going to start me on a lower dose of Gonal F also as i have lost a lot of weight he said i will prob respond better so they need to watch me more closely, have to go back to get HepB and HIV tests done for me and DH as they are out of date now, so Ill prob go in over the next couple of weeks. I have to take some provera to delay AF for a few days otherwise i might get AF during last week of term and I just cant have time off work then so i need to postpone it by a few days. 

Dr E-T was lovely and very reassuring cos he knows my history of m/c and im obviously anxious. He asked about counselling straight away, seeing as i cried all over him during the last m/c i guess he was a bit concerned about my state  

I do feel more positive but also worried i think its anxiety and hope all rolled together and the realisation that im finaly going to start again but im so worried - my house is a mess the builders havent finished andit looks like we might have to appoint different ones to complete the house so i will be moving back during or just after tx which is what i wanted to avoid to reduce my stress levels. Bl...dy builder Im so angry with him right now 

Hope you all hav a good weekend sorry its all about me 
mani


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry wiggie - i have replied to you on another thread!! I wasnt ignoring you  
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Wiggie, what difficult decisions you have to make.  What is your gut instinct?  What is the first thing that pops into your head when you think about it?  I think if it was me in this circumstance and there was still a perecntage it would happen with my own eggs I would give this another go first.  As for choosing a clinic, guys is tried and tested and they already have your notes and they are cheaper.  Lister i know have a good reputation but are proposing the same protocol as Guys so really it is down to your body and not your clinic.  I think this would sway me to stick with Guys.  I'm sure you know in your heart of hearts which direction you will go in.  Good luck and whatever you choose I'm sure will be the right decision.
x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well...and thank you all for you lovely words of support.

BA- well done on getting you notes

Sliverglitter - I keep losing my posts and then never have the patients to re-write

Tracey - looks like we are in the same boat, I have a guys follow up on the 22nd and then Lister on the 4th (open day)

Shozie & Tamelia- Hi!!

Wiggie I know how hard the decision is, whatever you chose I hope you get a BFP!!!
Mani - good luck with your next cycle

I am going to wait until Sept / Oct  for the next cycle - I know there are a few people debating when to jump back on the cycle again but for me after 3 iuis, 3 IVFs in the same year I think my body needs a rest. The doctors did say that I do not need to wait.

Also need to save up! and consider were to next I am definitetly not coming back to Guys  whilst I know that they are incredibly successful as a unit they are not for me.

I am saving hard to move and pay the extra for the additional personal care...(high expectations from the next unit)

I am worried that since I am producing only 1-2 follicles that time is not on my side and so very worried at the reduction in numbers of goes possible.

Take care all
Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey everyone
Sorry if my post was a bit of a ramble i ve just read it back and i think i was just on a flow and wrote as i thought (ie all over the place ) i hope you can make sense of it, i think i was just relieved that i can start again and i wanted to write it all down

Wiggie as i said elsewhere i would try again in the uk and i agree with tamelia guys know you and your history but hun whatever you dcide will be right 

Tots good luck with saving (with 4 years of IVF all self funded i know how the purse suffers!) and heres hoping you get good follies with your next go 

Hugs everyone
Mani


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148309.new#new


----------

